# This Year's AFL Premiers



## pan (11 July 2008)

Coming towards the end of the season in this years AFL.

Who do you think will be in the Grand Final and who is going to win this years competition?

I think it will be between The Hawks and The Cats with the Cats being the victors.

By the way I follow Richmond. (Maybe Next Year)


----------



## jersey10 (11 July 2008)

pan said:


> Coming towards the end of the season in this years AFL.
> 
> Who do you think will be in the Grand Final and who is going to win this years competition?
> 
> ...




Swans will win the GF and Barry Hall will kick 10.

Sydney FC will win the A-League GF.

Sydney Roosters will win the NRL GF.


----------



## Bushman (11 July 2008)

Geelong by 50 - doesn't matter who. I think it might be Doggies to make up the numbers in the GF.  

(I follow the great unloved - the 'Roos. Here's to getting a decent forward, tall & mobile defender, and a hard nut to replace captain reliable).


----------



## pan (11 July 2008)

Bushman said:


> Geelong by 50 - doesn't matter who. I think it might be Doggies to make up the numbers in the GF.




G Ablett is a gun, he should win the brownlow also. I was hoping richo would win it


----------



## Mofra (11 July 2008)

Wont know until after the round 16 GF preview between those evil Cats and the all-round good guys the Bulldogs


----------



## shares (11 July 2008)

Geelong will kill Buldogs in GF - though Cooney will win the Brownlow 

PS. Bombers will win next year :grinsking


----------



## YELNATS (11 July 2008)

It could be a Geelong v Collingwood GF. The Woods would give the Cats a big run for their money, but the Cats may prevail, (hopefully, biased view ). Geelong have the utmost respect for all comers, so it will be tight.


----------



## Prospector (11 July 2008)

We were at the Crows Geelong match last week; the Cats have raised football to a new level.  As a Crows supporter, all we could do was admire the Cat's game.  The Cats have blown away the zone way of playing, and possibly only Hawthorn can counteract them.  And most crows supporters could only admire and clap their win.

So for me, a Crows supporter, Geelong V Hawthorn, and barring injury, the Cats to win.


----------



## Whitsy (11 July 2008)

Prospector said:


> We were at the Crows Geelong match last week; the Cats have raised football to a new level.  As a Crows supporter, all we could do was admire the Cat's game.  The Cats have blown away the zone way of playing, and possibly only Hawthorn can counteract them.  And most crows supporters could only admire and clap their win.
> 
> So for me, a Crows supporter, Geelong V Hawthorn, and barring injury, the Cats to win.




Please Prospector...a crows supporter not wanting to see their own team in a GF ???  We can get there.

We can't do any worse than those chokers from port...the only disappointing thing about last years GF is that it didn't go for another half


----------



## Prospector (11 July 2008)

Whitsy said:


> Please Prospector...a crows supporter not wanting to see their own team in a GF ???  We can get there.
> 
> We can't do any worse than those chokers from port...the only disappointing thing about last years GF is that it didn't go for another half




Too cruel; actually, the match last week reminded me of the Grand Final! 

Crows are just missing a key player in the forwards; their defense is excellent but even they couldn't cope last week.  We were just lucky that Geelong didn't kick straight!


----------



## pan (20 July 2008)

Great performance by Geelong defeating Bulldogs yesterday without Gary Ablett and Lingy. Shows what a great team they are without two of their best!

Tigers still in the hunt!


----------



## YELNATS (20 July 2008)

What a great game is set up for next Friday night, Cats versus Hawks. The Hawks have had their pride injured by last night's defeat, they'll come back hard.


----------



## pan (20 July 2008)

YELNATS said:


> What a great game is set up for next Friday night, Cats versus Hawks. The Hawks have had their pride injured by last night's defeat, they'll come back hard.



They were quite disappointing to be honest. They had a healthy lead and let it slip. If Gary is back Geelong will destroy them.


----------



## marklar (20 July 2008)

YELNATS said:


> What a great game is set up for next Friday night, Cats versus Hawks. The Hawks have had their pride injured by last night's defeat, they'll come back hard.



Don't know if they can, and I'm a hawks fan 

They've had some ordinary performances this year where they just managed to eek out wins (from memory richmond & melbourne) and were unconvincing against sydney (they were lucky sydney slowed the play down so much).  If buddy brings his boots this week it might be a good game, but I'm not counting on a big finish to the season just yet.

m.


----------



## Prospector (20 July 2008)

We were in Melbourne on Saturday night to see Hawthorn v Saints.  We were about four rows away from the Hawthorn Management (aka Jeff Kennett)- very nice seats.  They were quite chuffed at half time, but at about the 20minute mark of the fourth quarter, they retired demurely to the hospitality tent

Back in a sec...


----------



## IFocus (20 July 2008)

If the CAT's can get to the final with a full team it's pretty much all over........just a class act way above any other current team.


----------



## nomore4s (20 July 2008)

marklar said:


> Don't know if they can, and I'm a hawks fan
> 
> They've had some ordinary performances this year where they just managed to eek out wins (from memory richmond & melbourne) and were unconvincing against sydney (they were lucky sydney slowed the play down so much).  If buddy brings his boots this week it might be a good game, but I'm not counting on a big finish to the season just yet.
> 
> m.




I'm also a hawks fan and if we are within 10 goals at the final siren I'd be happy.

The Cats are a level above any other side in the comp this year and they still aren't playing thier best yet.


----------



## Prospector (20 July 2008)

Back again.  So why did St Kilda blow hawthorn away?  Because they played fast direct football, just like Geelong do, which is Geelong will win the flag.  As nomore4's has mentioned, Geelong are playing football the way it should be played and the other teams haven't worked that out yet.  Thought also that maybe Mr Buddy has read too much of the media saying how awesome he is.  Several times he treated the opposition with some antics which earned them a free kick.


----------



## nomore4s (20 July 2008)

Prospector said:


> Back again.  So why did St Kilda blow hawthorn away?  Because they played fast direct football, just like Geelong do, which is Geelong will win the flag.  As nomore4's has mentioned, Geelong are playing football the way it should be played and the other teams haven't worked that out yet.  Thought also that maybe Mr Buddy has read too much of the media saying how awesome he is.  Several times he treated the opposition with some antics which earned them a free kick.




Buddy generally gives away a few free kicks each game. His head is what  could stop him becoming the best player of all time imo.

I love watching Geelong play football, thay are awesome. They only know 1 style of play, high risk attacking football. You never see them hold the ball above thier heads and play that crap tempo ****, but other sides continue to do it. Playing into Geelongs hands imo.

My brother in law is up from Canberra this weekend for my old mans 60th and he happens to be a Geelong supporter , so Friday night will be interesting, probably won't be talking to each other on Sat at the party:


----------



## Bushman (21 July 2008)

Kangas beat the Pies again. 

We stuck it up arrogant Eddie's 'sacred cow' jumper. Hey Eddy - stuff your jumper mate. The more you bleat about Collingwood and the historical anomaly of ten premierships in the 1930s or whenever it was that has allowed you to coast financially and not 'sell' you jumper, the more determined we at the mighty North Melbourne football club are to stuff your words down your throat. Keep bleating Eddy. 

Ok now that I have that off my chest... 

I am happy with the season and we played beautifully this Friday night. Startign to look like we might have a team next year.  32,000 members, no relocation to Gold Coast and we stuck it up arrogant Eddy! Who cares who wins the grand final? 

Cats by miles by the way. Weekend simply re-affirmed this. Hawkers next year?


----------



## nomore4s (21 July 2008)

Bushman said:


> Kangas beat the Pies again.
> 
> We stuck it up arrogant Eddie's 'sacred cow' jumper. Hey Eddy - stuff your jumper mate. The more you bleat about Collingwood and the historical anomaly of ten premierships in the 1930s or whenever it was that has allowed you to coast financially and not 'sell' you jumper, the more determined we at the mighty North Melbourne football club are to stuff your words down your throat. Keep bleating Eddy.
> 
> ...




lol, yeah stuff you Eddie:blbl:


----------



## Ashsaege (21 July 2008)

Im a pretty big Crows fan, and i was there when Geelong thrashed us. Geelong will make the grand final.
Collingwood match up well against Geelong, but i can see them losing to Western Bulldogs or Hawks in the finals.
I really liked the Crows' chances for the big GF at the start of the season, but like usual we end up losing key players to injury and things just go to S#$t.


----------



## pan (27 July 2008)

Great win by Geelong on friday night. Secures their position pretty much on the top of the ladder. Hopefully it is the Geelong v Hawks final cause it will surely be closer than the last years.

Tigers are still in the hunt!


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 July 2008)

Bushman said:


> We stuck it up arrogant Eddie's 'sacred cow' jumper. Hey Eddy - stuff your jumper mate. The more you bleat about Collingwood and the historical anomaly of ten premierships in the 1930s or whenever it was that has allowed you to coast financially and not 'sell' you jumper, the more determined we at the mighty North Melbourne football club are to stuff your words down your throat. Keep bleating Eddy.
> 
> 32,000 members, no relocation to Gold Coast and we stuck it up arrogant Eddy! Who cares who wins the grand final?




North play with spirit Bushman, that is undeniable, but your club is a gutless basketcase off the field, running head long into oblivion. I was disgusted at the way North bent over to the AFL regarding the jumper clash. Don't blame the filth and Eddie, have a good hard look at James Brayshaw. His pants down effort on the Footy Show when it was first announced was disgraceful. And it comes down to this....North need the $$$$ BADLY!!!! The AFL could tell them to go and wear pink and blue strips and the club would, because you are reliant upon the funding.

I have to admit, great win over the Pies and with other teams falling over last weekend ........what a result for North!!!  

Duckman


----------



## Bushman (30 July 2008)

Yep Duckman - North has been frustrating to follow of the field. Great team on the field though. Anyway it is all good to chase a dollar but at what cost to the fabric of your club? 

Brayshaw is alright - at least he has provided some hope for us 'Roos who believe a Gold Coast Roos was a pointless excercise.  

Geelong are looking good now - thumping the Doggies and beating the Hawks without the Red Nut and little Gaz. Sydney is my dark horse. They have the superior coach if not necessarily the cattle.


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 July 2008)

Bushman said:


> Brayshaw is alright - at least he has provided some hope for us 'Roos who believe a Gold Coast Roos was a pointless excercise.
> 
> Geelong are looking good now - thumping the Doggies and beating the Hawks without the Red Nut and little Gaz. Sydney is my dark horse. They have the superior coach if not necessarily the cattle.




Yeah Geelong are looking OK - but teams are catching up. I hope Sydney don't get there this year. I am not a fan of slow it down, in the trenches football that they are the masters of. 

As for Brayshaw - if you just let me play devil's advocate for a minute...what has he actually done? The ONLY thing he has done is ensured that North will not have no future on the Gold Coast (and thereby read....or anywhere other than Melbourne). He has promised big wads of cash by 5 white knight saviours of the club - which hasn't happened. He promised an end to the crazy shareholding situation that North finds itself in, which has just continued as a mexican standoff. 

So in my eyes all he has done is basically (for right or wrong) pinned Norths future on being part of the AFL in Melbourne - which is great, provided he can get some cash, future certainty and make the Kangas become self-reliant. My opinion is that the AFL have now reached a point where they will say...."You are on your own. You made your bed, now lie in it. We gave you every chance to continue in this competition and you threw it away."

Which raises another issue - probably for a thread of its own. The AFL is flush with cash at present. Should they in one swift movement clear the debts of all struggling clubs and get them back on track? They can afford it. I'll give my thoughts after others voice an opinion.

Cheers 
Duckman


----------



## ronski456 (30 July 2008)

My prediction:

Cats v Hawks in the GF.

Cats winners by 21 points.

Gary Ablett Junior Norm Smith Medal.

Jimmy Bartel for his second Brownlow.


----------



## robert toms (31 July 2008)

Support neither Cats nor Hawks...but if Buddy has a day out and kicks straight that would change the equation....else it looks like Geelong.


----------



## nomore4s (31 July 2008)

robert toms said:


> Support neither Cats nor Hawks...but if Buddy has a day out and kicks straight that would change the equation....else it looks like Geelong.




What I'm worried about in a GF between The mighty hawks and the cats is a reversal of the 1989 GF, where Buddy kicks 9 goals and the hawks lose by 6 points:

My brother in law (cats supporter) is looking forward to this senario though, he's still bitter and twisted about the 89 GF.


----------



## pan (10 August 2008)

The next few weeks are going to be interesting.. 5 teams that could fall in or out of the eight. I can't see the lions making the finals on their current form.. Tigers need to win today to keep a realistic top 8 spot open.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 September 2008)

Now the finals are locked in.........how badly did North drop the ball? Let the double chance fall through their hands.

AS for this weeks games - I think they should all go to plan with the exception of the Pies. They have a good record at AAMI from memory and they might take the Crows. In racehorse speak....I'm happy to forgive the last run. Adelaide don't excite me. 

As for Sydney v North......if you forget last weeks games you woul say North but anything could happen up in Sydney. North regularly overachieve - I'd say Sydney might get up.

Hawthorn should be too good for the Bullies and Geelong are a wrecking machine at the minute.

Duckman


----------



## tech/a (2 September 2008)

Only 2 in it.

Geelong and Saints!


----------



## nomore4s (2 September 2008)

tech/a said:


> Only 2 in it.
> 
> Geelong and Saints!




lol, Are you serious?

Saints won't win a game in the finals.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 September 2008)

nomore4s said:


> lol, Are you serious?
> 
> Saints won't win a game in the finals.




I tend to agree.

Collingwood to beat Adelaide - then to back up and beat the Saints the following week. Hawks to beat Collingwood the week after (although Melbourne would love a Collingwood v Geelong GF).

I think Collingwood were foxing against Freo. They didn't believe that North would lose to Port, so they didn't take their best side over.

Duckman


----------



## jonojpsg (2 September 2008)

Go the PIES!

I agree completely with that assessment Duckman, and unfortunately I have to say that I think you are right about the Hawks being a hurdle we won't get over. 

I forked out to head over to watch the last Hawks-Pies game with my bro who is a Hawks man   What a disappointment!

WHo knows, maybe they will get taken out by the Dogs


----------



## banjosmyth (2 September 2008)

Go the Hawks

Bring on the Cats I say  !






This guy looks like Matty Scarlett playing on buddy


----------



## Fleeta (3 September 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> I tend to agree.
> 
> Collingwood to beat Adelaide - then to back up and beat the Saints the following week. Hawks to beat Collingwood the week after (although Melbourne would love a Collingwood v Geelong GF).
> 
> ...




Stop dreaming duckman - Collingwood won't get to face the Saints the following week because the Saints will be straight through to the Prelim after knocking off the cats! Go Sainters! Milney, Kosi, Riewoldt, Goddard all in career best form...will be tough to beat them!


----------



## nomore4s (3 September 2008)

Fleeta said:


> Stop dreaming duckman - Collingwood won't get to face the Saints the following week because the Saints will be straight through to the Prelim after knocking off the cats! Go Sainters! Milney, Kosi, Riewoldt, Goddard all in career best form...will be tough to beat them!




lol, who's doing the dreaming?

Bartel, Corey, Ablett, Ling, Chapman, Selwood, Stokes, Harley, Mackie, Scarlett, Ottens, Hunt, Kelly, Enright, Milburn, Johnson, all in career best form will be nearly impossible to beat. Also chuck in players like Wojinski(spelling?), Prismall, Mooney etc etc.

Good luck


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 September 2008)

nomore4s said:


> lol, who's doing the dreaming?
> 
> Bartel, Corey, Ablett, Ling, Chapman, Selwood, Stokes, Harley, Mackie, Scarlett, Ottens, Hunt, Kelly, Enright, Milburn, Johnson, all in career best form will be nearly impossible to beat. Also chuck in players like Wojinski(spelling?), Prismall, Mooney etc etc.
> 
> Good luck




LOL Nomores - you know you are talking about a good side when you mention 16 players....and then casually add "also chuck in Mooney".


----------



## foofighta (3 September 2008)

"Oh when the Saints come marching in"........all the way to the FLAG!!

Geelong will win this weekend but the Saints will learn how to beat them in the GF and fulfill there potential, Sending Robert Harvey out with the premiership he derserves!!

*GO THE SAINTS*


----------



## Fleeta (3 September 2008)

Hope you are right Warbs - looking forward to Sundays contest - will probably be an eye-opener for the Saints to play against so many gun players. Shame we will still be missing our best midfielder (Luke Ball).

Maybe they should bring back big Fraser for the finals?


----------



## pan (3 September 2008)

2008 AFL Finals
Pos Team Played Won Drawn Lost For Against % Points 
1 Geelong 22 21 0 1 2672 1651 162 84 
2 Hawthorn 22 17 0 5 2434 1846 132 68 
3 Western Bulldogs 22 15 1 6 2506 2112 119 62 
4 St. Kilda 22 13 0 9 2126 1923 111 52 
5 Adelaide 22 13 0 9 2017 1838 110 52 
6 Sydney 22 12 1 9 2095 1863 112 50 
7 North Melbourne 22 12 1 9 2121 2187 97 50 
8 Collingwood 22 12 0 10 2267 2038 111 48 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9 Richmond 22 11 1 10 2228 2288 97 46 
10 Brisbane 22 10 0 12 2156 2200 98 40 
11 Carlton 22 10 0 12 2217 2354 94 40 
12 Essendon 22 8 0 14 2130 2608 82 32 
13 Port Adelaide 22 7 0 15 2118 2208 96 28 
14 Fremantle 22 6 0 16 1988 2121 94 24 
15 West Coast 22 4 0 18 1670 2535 66 16 
16 Melbourne 22 3 0 19 1629 2602 63 12 

Disappointing tigers finished 9th for about the 10th time in the past 20 years.

4th favourite for next years final already. ha


----------



## foofighta (4 September 2008)

*Fleeta, 

I am not so sure about the G Train? I feel like he still has one last effort in him but not sure if he has the will to give it. If he does come back I hope leaves nothing out on the feild and gives it all he has!!

Geelong are guns but I think the Sainters are finally starting to believe!*

GET UP THE SAINT BELIEVER'S NOW IS OUR TIME TO SHINE


----------



## mexican (5 September 2008)

warbs said:


> *Fleeta,
> 
> I am not so sure about the G Train? I feel like he still has one last effort in him but not sure if he has the will to give it. If he does come back I hope leaves nothing out on the feild and gives it all he has!!
> 
> ...




The Saints will need to do more than just believe!
The mighty Cats by 40pts+


----------



## nomore4s (5 September 2008)

How good did the Hawks look?

Buddy is a freak.

Geelong may yet have a challenger.

Go the hawks!


----------



## Gspot (6 September 2008)

Only watched half the game tonight, and what I saw was crap. What happenned to finals footy? You know hard, one on one pressure footy, where getting a clean disposal was hard to get.
I am so over footy and the way it is umpired/played. Well done "fat faced Demetriou for totally f***ing up the game. Why not give yourself and all your sponging mates another payrise for the hell of it. Mickey mouse could do such a better job!


----------



## agro (6 September 2008)

Win-Win Situation today

Crows win = good for south australia and non-victorians

Collingwood win = good for port fans because we don't have to put up with the crows rubbing in a victory


----------



## marklar (6 September 2008)

Gspot said:


> Only watched half the game tonight, and what I saw was crap.



It was a crap game, mainly due to the inconsistent standard of umpiring we've seen all year.  Holding the ball, dragging it back in to the tackle, over the shoulder, illegal disposals, 15 & 50 meters, the interpretations all seem to change dramatically from week to week.  The players spend half the game wondering what they have to do to avoid being penalised or awarded a free kick.



> What happenned to finals footy? You know hard, one on one pressure footy, where getting a clean disposal was hard to get.



It's not how Hawthorn play the game, the 'cluster' or zone defence seems to work for them though.



> I am so over footy and the way it is umpired/played. Well done "fat faced Demetriou for totally f***ing up the game. Why not give yourself and all your sponging mates another payrise for the hell of it. Mickey mouse could do such a better job!



Record memberships, record crowds, expansion plans, obviously not everyone agrees!

m.


----------



## nomore4s (8 September 2008)

Where did all the saints fans go? :

While Geelong are an awesome side, the saints were pathetic.

As soon as the pressure gets turned up the too many saints go missing. How many times did they fumble the ball yesterday?

Kosi has to be the most overrated player in the AFL, he never stands up when they really need him to. And Del Santo is much the same and Riewoldt had a shocker. Just too many passengers yesterday and for most of the year.

If the Saints don't put in a drastically improved performance this week they will get belted by the pies. I'm pretty sure the Pies have beaten the Saints twice this year already.

Swans to beat the Dogs in a close one.
Pies to win easily.


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 September 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> AS for this weeks games - I think they should all go to plan with the exception of the Pies. They have a good record at AAMI from memory and they might take the Crows. In racehorse speak....I'm happy to forgive the last run. Adelaide don't excite me.
> 
> As for Sydney v North......if you forget last weeks games you woul say North but anything could happen up in Sydney. North regularly overachieve - I'd say Sydney might get up.
> 
> ...




If only I was seeing my stock picks this clear.

Two great games this weekend.

Saints will need to do something special to hold out the Pies in Melbourne and Bulldogs better find some form fast if they want to remain in the hunt. As good as the Hawks were - Bulldogs were bloody bad.  

Pies and Swans for me. Bulldogs were awful last start - you don't lose 6 of your last 8 and last too far into a finals campaign. 

Duckman


----------



## pan (13 September 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> If only I was seeing my stock picks this clear.
> 
> 
> Pies and Swans for me. Bulldogs were awful last start - you don't lose 6 of your last 8 and last too far into a finals campaign.
> ...




Dogs had a good win last night, but I can't see them going much further to be honest.


----------



## Gspot (13 September 2008)

marklar said:


> It was a crap game, mainly due to the inconsistent standard of umpiring we've seen all year.  Holding the ball, dragging it back in to the tackle, over the shoulder, illegal disposals, 15 & 50 meters, the interpretations all seem to change dramatically from week to week.  The players spend half the game wondering what they have to do to avoid being penalised or awarded a free kick.
> 
> 
> It's not how Hawthorn play the game, the 'cluster' or zone defence seems to work for them though.
> ...




Victorian clubs continue to struggle and rely on afl handouts, playing home games in northern states, and playing Collingwood as much as possible too break even every season. 
Where else in the world has a league that also fudges the fixtures every year to get maximum cowds.
As for expansion, lets just wait and see how this turns out, before claiming it a success. Pesonally I think it will be a multi-million dollar failure. Something Fatfaced Demetriou has quite a list of.


----------



## Duckman#72 (13 September 2008)

Gspot said:


> Victorian clubs continue to struggle and rely on afl handouts, playing home games in northern states, and playing Collingwood as much as possible too break even every season.
> Where else in the world has a league that also fudges the fixtures every year to get maximum cowds.
> As for expansion, lets just wait and see how this turns out, before claiming it a success. Pesonally I think it will be a multi-million dollar failure. Something Fatfaced Demetriou has quite a list of.




Things change GSpot and you have to roll with it. 

The AFL is considered by impartial sports commentators to be one of the best administered sporting bodies in Australia. They are extremely professional, jealously guard and value the brand, promote extensively and constantly put themselves in a position to continue as the premier football code in Australia. The have a war-chest that is the envy of all other codes.

Of course there are some grey areas - the AFL is continually being knocked for their drug policy however in the main I think they do a good job to find the right social balance.

Your comments are very general and can be disputed. Victorian clubs are not struggling - only _some _Victorian clubs are struggling. Clubs like Essendon and Collingwood are the pin-up boys of the AFL, while clubs like Hawthorn and Geelong have done a fantastic job turning around constant losses several years ago to current surpluses. Even St Kilda and Carlton are not the basket cases they once were. No one is denying that North and the Dees don't have big problems but hey......haven't they always.   

As much as I dislike Collingwood you have to give them credit for extending their brand. Same as Essendon. Essendon and Collingwood get bagged for playing the Anzac Day game.......yet it was Kevin Sheedy and the Essendon football club that developed the concept and made it into what it is today. Same with the "Dreamtime at the G"...developed by Essendon and Richmond. 
North have their Grand Final breakfast...each club has their own "special day" or at least they should try and start one.  

It is hard to argue about how the Victorian clubs are "struggling" when Adelaide can't even get a full house for a home final against Collingwood on a beautiful spring day.

As for umpiring decisions.....that's part of the game. North Melbourne beat Brisbane on the Gold Coast when an umpire wrongly (IMO) called play on after a Lions defender marked in from the kickoff. The resulting goal turned the game. If that decision wasn't made then the Lions hold on and win....and I win my office tipping comp  See G Spot...you have to be like me and get over umpiring decisions no matter how #@#&ing bad they are, and how much they $%#ing affect the &*@#ing result.  

Duckman


----------



## Speewha (13 September 2008)

Hello

On a warm September evening in Melbourne at the MSG there is nothing like the clack sound the seats make as the Collingwood faithful leave the MSG early. 

Those Saints have you in hell one week, heaven the next. 

Time for the Saints to revenge the 1971 GF and Don Scott’s hit on Stewie Trot.

Regards


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 September 2008)

Speewha said:


> Hello
> 
> On a warm September evening in Melbourne at the MSG there is nothing like the clack sound the seats make as the Collingwood faithful leave the MSG early.
> 
> ...




Whats the MSG - "Melbourne Stomping Ground"
I suppose it will be for the winners


----------



## banska bystrica (14 September 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> If only I was seeing my stock picks this clear.
> 
> Two great games this weekend.
> 
> ...




Well done. Could not have got it more wrong if you tried.


----------



## Speewha (14 September 2008)

CoffeeKing said:


> Whats the MSG - "Melbourne Stomping Ground"
> I suppose it will be for the winners




Hello 

Sorry Mr Coffeking just back from the *MCG*,  I must of had more that I thought, head will hurt Sunday Morning.  

Regards


----------



## CoffeeKing (14 September 2008)

Speewha said:


> Hello
> 
> Sorry Mr Coffeking just back from the *MCG*,  I must of had more that I thought, head will hurt Sunday Morning.
> 
> Regards




It seems, at least, your team is still in it, better than mine as they went down the perverbual gurgler. Ah well always next year


----------



## Fleeta (14 September 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Pies and Swans for me. Bulldogs were awful last start - you don't lose 6 of your last 8 and last too far into a finals campaign.
> 
> Duckman




Duckman - you have under-estimated the Saints and their champion skipper Nick Riewoldt - or as he will be known in a couple of weeks time - Mr September! Everyone talks about the buddy/roughhead show but we have the kosi/rooey/milney show and its gonna take the Saints to the Cats on the big day - and in their complacency after the first final win, see Robert Harvey sent off after 21 seasons with a premiership medallion around his neck - it is destiny

P.S. I also LOADED UP on the Saints to kick the highest score of the round at the crazy odds of $5. What happened - Saints 106 points, doggies 106 points - I got half of a sh1tload of cash - 1 more point, damn!


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 September 2008)

Fleeta said:


> Duckman - you have under-estimated the Saints and their champion skipper Nick Riewoldt - or as he will be known in a couple of weeks time - Mr September! Everyone talks about the buddy/roughhead show but we have the kosi/rooey/milney show and its gonna take the Saints to the Cats on the big day - and in their complacency after the first final win, see Robert Harvey sent off after 21 seasons with a premiership medallion around his neck - it is destiny
> 
> P.S. I also LOADED UP on the Saints to kick the highest score of the round at the crazy odds of $5. What happened - Saints 106 points, doggies 106 points - I got half of a sh1tload of cash - 1 more point, damn!




Hi Fleeta

I did last week - but I actually picked them last night for our office footy picking. Also had a couple of $ on Reiwoldt being leading goalscorer for the game....so am very happy. BUT....am very annoyed with Swannies performance. I thought they would get over the Bulldogs considering their recent for and finals experience. Anyway.....5 from 6 finals ain't bad.

As for next week. I'm tempted to take up St Kilda over Hawks. (However I better wait and post Friday night and not air my preferences Sunday afternoon in future as Banksia likes to track my results). I think Hawks will be due for a bad one soon. A game where Buddy gets 4 kicks 2 marks and scores 1.1!! I'll be interested to see if Kozie gets off - hope he does for the games sake. I can understand his frustration before getting reported....... Wakelin was all over him in the fine tradition of Steve Silvagni. Should have got the free kick ..not given it away. One of the big bugbears of mine. Wrestling defenders.....you grab, you're gone in my opinion.

I agree with your assessment of Reiwoldt. Wonderful game last night. Although they are still way oput of Geelong class. You are dreaming if you think otherwise. They could beat Hawks, if the hawks have on off day.

I'd prefer Geelong and Hawks in the GF becasue at least "on their day" Hawks could push the Cats. 

Duckman


----------



## Fleeta (14 September 2008)

Good call Duckman - yes I am half talking the p1ss - it can be my dream for now. I think a Cats/Hawks GF would be great. Buddy will never only get 4 touches - the man is a freeeeeeak!


----------



## foofighta (17 September 2008)

Just wondering if anyone give the Sainters a chance v the Hawks? Also is there someone looking over Robert Harvey and writing his amazing script!! Maybe he will go out with a flag, what a story it would be.

GO THE SAINTS


----------



## pan (24 September 2008)

Geelong still strong, chappy coming back. Who gunna miss out of being in the team?
Didn't pick cooney for the Brownlow, Richo was up there!


----------



## marklar (24 September 2008)

Should be a good game, two variables of note are the weather & Hodgeys' ribs.  I've got my ticket!

m.


----------



## YELNATS (24 September 2008)

pan said:


> Geelong still strong, chappy coming back. Who gunna miss out of being in the team?
> Didn't pick cooney for the Brownlow, Richo was up there!




Chapman has to play if he's 100% fit, he's a previous club best & fairest. 

Wojcinski may be the unlucky one, with recent lack of games counting against him. Will the Cats test Luke Hodge's ribs at the first bounce, a la Mark Yates on Dermott Brereton the last time they met in a GF in 1989? 

Will be great theatre, even money bet. Go Cats.


----------



## pan (27 September 2008)

Well done hawks, great win.

Great team beat a great team.

Only win I tipped for the day was lonergan the first goal


----------



## nomore4s (28 September 2008)

That's what I'm talking about, lol

How good was that?

Go the mighty Hawks!


----------



## Prospector (28 September 2008)

Prospector said:


> The Cats have blown away the zone way of playing, and possibly only Hawthorn can counteract them.
> So for me, a Crows supporter, Geelong V Hawthorn, and barring injury, the Cats to win.





Well, got it half right then!:


----------



## pan (24 January 2009)

Richmond.

Cousins in

Coughlan Back

Most improved midfield


----------



## nomore4s (24 January 2009)

pan said:


> Richmond.
> 
> Cousins in
> 
> ...




lol, they might make the finals but I doubt they will push for the flag.

Knowing Richmond they will implode with infighting and finish 9th on percentage again, lol.


----------



## pan (28 March 2009)

thursday night was disappointing to say the least


----------



## Grinder (28 March 2009)

pan said:


> thursday night was disappointing to say the least




what can you say, they tear ya heart out.


----------



## Largesse (28 March 2009)

i'd say embarrasing is more accurate


----------



## WaveSurfer (28 March 2009)

Geelong will be hungry this year after last years dismal effort on the day that counts.

If I were having a punt, Cats/Hawks granny again in 09.

Whoever is the most hungry will win it, as was last year (Hawks wanted it more). I'll say Geelong this time.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 March 2009)

port adelaide.....of course


----------



## springhill (29 March 2009)

pan said:


> Richmond.
> 
> Cousins in
> 
> ...




Sorry i have to bite at this one
Most improved midfield? ur kidding!
Coughlan injury prone, will never play a full season
Cousins is nothing more than a marketing/marketing ploy, wont win you a final, let alone a premiership
Deledio and Tambling..... one word SOFT, you couldve got Franklin and Roughead instead
Foley and Tuck ooze grit, but lack polish and class
One saving grace is Cotchin

Sorry mate, look forward to finishing ninth again!
Look at the midfield stats from Thurs, Richmond got absolutely SMASHED


----------



## >Apocalypto< (29 March 2009)

*GO THE SAINTS IN 09!!*


----------



## pan (30 March 2009)

springhill said:


> Sorry i have to bite at this one
> Most improved midfield? ur kidding!
> Coughlan injury prone, will never play a full season
> Cousins is nothing more than a marketing/marketing ploy, wont win you a final, let alone a premiership
> ...




I rate foley and deledio is an athlete, but I don't disagree with your opinion on tambling.


----------



## MaverickTrader (30 March 2009)

I think Lions are a dark horse for 09.

Showed alot of heart to come back from 38 points down to beat WC


----------



## nomore4s (30 March 2009)

MaverickTrader said:


> I think Lions are a dark horse for 09.
> 
> Showed alot of heart to come back from 38 points down to beat WC




Yeah but let's be honest, it was only West Coast. I want to see how they go against decent opposition first, and how well they play outside of QLD. Be lucky to make the 8 imo - atm anyway.


----------



## Largesse (30 March 2009)

Carlton will towel Brisbane this weekend at the Dome.


----------



## jonojpsg (30 March 2009)

Go the PIES!!!!  I'll put $50 on with anyone who'll offer me decent odds (over ten to one )


----------



## YELNATS (5 April 2009)

"Sydney forward Barry Hall, who tweaked a groin"

Some journos have a pretty way with words.:

http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=797865


----------



## Grinder (5 April 2009)

The blues are looking good early, but I still like the tiges for along shot. They showed alot of heart against Geelong. Go tigers!


----------



## Trembling Hand (5 April 2009)

We all know this is about right. Might as well just give the blues the cup now and forget the other 20 rounds :


----------



## nomore4s (5 April 2009)

Grinder said:


> The blues are looking good early, but I still like the tiges for along shot. They showed alot of heart against Geelong. Go tigers!



Surely you're not serious? If you are that really is a long shot, be lucky to make the 8 imo.



Trembling Hand said:


> We all know this is about right. Might as well just give the blues the cup now and forget the other 20 rounds :




lol, here come all the blues supporters out of the woodwork after years of being MIA.: When do they actually play a good team though?


----------



## Largesse (6 April 2009)

hawthorn in round 4. 

if you guys are still considered a good team that is...


----------



## nomore4s (6 April 2009)

Largesse said:


> hawthorn in round 4.
> 
> if you guys are still considered a good team that is...




lol, probably not. Carlton don't play Hawthorn till round 6.

Too many injuries atm, we are really going to struggle for the first half of the season. Missing too many good players and some of the young fellas just aren't ready yet - our defence is especially weak atm. We've got 6-7 players out who would be walk up starters.

We could be 0-4


----------



## Grinder (6 April 2009)

Serious about the blues giving it a good shake. As for the tiges, well can only hope.


----------



## pan (21 April 2009)

Grinder said:


> Serious about the blues giving it a good shake. As for the tiges, well can only hope.




carlton got ahead of themselves like richmond.


----------



## IFocus (22 April 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, probably not. Carlton don't play Hawthorn till round 6.
> 
> Too many injuries atm, we are really going to struggle for the first half of the season. Missing too many good players and some of the young fellas just aren't ready yet - our defence is especially weak atm. We've got 6-7 players out who would be walk up starters.
> 
> We could be 0-4





Harks sure are doing it tough, injurys, top 4 will be a struggle, hard to go past Geelong for one of the top two spots

Hoping Eagles can make the 8 but wont be to surprised if they miss out this year still they will be a problem for most teams.


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 April 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, probably not. Carlton don't play Hawthorn till round 6.
> 
> Too many injuries atm, we are really going to struggle for the first half of the season. Missing too many good players and some of the young fellas just aren't ready yet - our defence is especially weak atm. We've got 6-7 players out who would be walk up starters.
> 
> We could be 0-4




Should be a good game next week NomoreCups? Carlton will probably be favourites to bet your busted up side


----------



## nomore4s (27 April 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Should be a good game next week NomoreCups? Carlton will probably be favourites to bet your busted up side




lol, we'll see, but no doubt Carlton will be red hot favourites after the weekend.

While Hawthorn won we were still pretty ordinary.


----------



## pan (27 April 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, we'll see, but no doubt Carlton will be red hot favourites after the weekend.
> 
> While Hawthorn won we were still pretty ordinary.




They'll probably get flogged this week. Do a richmond


----------



## nomore4s (3 May 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Should be a good game next week NomoreCups? Carlton will probably be favourites to bet your busted up side






Poor Fev, had a chance to win the game but........

Couldn't happen to a nicer bloke:

It was quite a good game both teams had chances to take control of the game (Carlton 2nd quarter & the hawks in the 3rd) but neither could. I thought we had it won, then I thought we had lost it and then Fev hit the post, lol.

Go the Hawks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 May 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Poor Fev, had a chance to win the game but........
> 
> Couldn't happen to a nicer bloke:
> 
> ...






What a great game.

We didn't get it but you would have to say we are a lot closer to a good team than we were last year. 

One week at a time


----------



## robots (3 May 2009)

hello,

fantastic result by the hawks, couldnt wish for a better result and finish to the game with Fev hitting the post (if Fev has good year will prime opportunity to trade him)

was even better watching the telecast with wall's and lane doing the commentary (2 carlton heads)

thankyou
robots


----------



## pan (25 May 2009)

Is St.Kilda the real deal..?


----------



## marklar (25 May 2009)

pan said:


> Is St.Kilda the real deal..?




No.

Next question 

m.


----------



## pan (25 May 2009)

marklar said:


> No.
> 
> Next question
> 
> m.




i tend to agree.


----------



## pan (5 July 2009)

grand final preview today imo.

who gunna win?

Geelong look to classy


----------



## ojm (5 July 2009)

pan said:


> grand final preview today imo.
> 
> who gunna win?
> 
> Geelong look to classy




The Sainters will fire up and show Geelong that they are a country town after all.


----------



## nomore4s (5 July 2009)

ojm said:


> The Sainters will fire up and show Geelong that they are a country town after all.




lol, the worst thing the Saints could do is beat Geelong today imo. It would give Geelong more motivation going into Sept and it might give the Saints a false sense of just how good they are.

Also I wouldn't discount the Bulldogs come Sept considering how well they are playing atm. Everyone else is just making up the numbers.


----------



## gav (5 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Also I wouldn't discount the Bulldogs come Sept considering how well they are playing atm. Everyone else is just making up the numbers.




Yep, keep an eye out for the Doggies for sure!  I thought my team did pretty well to beat your mob last week, only to see the Doggies make them look like a bunch of under 12's this week!


----------



## nomore4s (5 July 2009)

gav said:


> only to see the Doggies make them look like a bunch of under 12's this week!




That's being kind.


----------



## dan-o (6 July 2009)

While still an outsider, Collingwood is the other team who could turn all this on its head come september...


----------



## Tink (6 July 2009)

My daughter and I were happy to see Melbourne win for Stynes -- too bad they couldnt do it all year 

Sons a Carlton supporter - his smiling too  

I think the finals will be the game we just saw -- St Kilda and Geelong..


----------



## springhill (6 July 2009)

As Confucious once said.... "Beware the crow that flies low in an easterly direction in september" well he didnt really, but he SHOULD HAVE
Rock solid defence, a quick midfield with good skills that is playing a more attacking brand and FINALLY a forward line thats consistently kicking 100+ points a game
Mite not be their year, maybe a few too many players who need to develop some muscle, but could be a nuisance factor in the finals.....


----------



## daniboy01 (6 July 2009)

nomore4s said:


> lol, the worst thing the Saints could do is beat Geelong today imo. It would give Geelong more motivation going into Sept and it might give the Saints a false sense of just how good they are.
> 
> Also I wouldn't discount the Bulldogs come Sept considering how well they are playing atm. Everyone else is just making up the numbers.




As a fellow Hawks supporter, I totally agree. Beware the dogs come September.


----------



## mexican (6 July 2009)

With big Otto coming back. Be afraid be very afraid! 
The Cats in 09.


----------



## pan (10 August 2009)

mexican said:


> With big Otto coming back. Be afraid be very afraid!
> The Cats in 09.




still agree


----------



## ojm (11 August 2009)

Saints had a convicning with with eight of their big names out. We are looking good (for once!). And Geelong are looking not-so. Collingwood could get their?


----------



## gav (11 August 2009)

gav said:


> Yep, keep an eye out for the Doggies for sure!  I thought my team did pretty well to beat your mob last week, only to see the Doggies make them look like a bunch of under 12's this week!




I'll have to retract my previous statement about the Doggies.  You'd think they'd come out hard against the Eagles, considering the shock loss they had against them in Perth earlier in the season... And it was the Eagles first "away" win in 2 years (way back when they had both Judd and Cousins).  

Piss poor effort by the Doggies.  And taking a look at their run home for the rest of the season, they probably won't keep their top 4 position..


----------



## nomore4s (11 August 2009)

I agree Gav.

It looks like this years flag will be contested between the Saints and themselves.

If the Saints can't win a flag this year they never will.


----------



## pan (11 August 2009)

nomore4s said:


> I agree Gav.
> 
> It looks like this years flag will be contested between the Saints and themselves.
> 
> If the Saints can't win a flag this year they never will.




still putting money on geelong... carlton the underdog, if juddy stays in form


----------



## prawn_86 (11 August 2009)

nomore4s said:


> I agree Gav.
> 
> It looks like this years flag will be contested between the Saints and themselves.
> 
> If the Saints can't win a flag this year they never will.




Yep and thats the beauty of the AFL system. You only have to be good enough on the day to win a GF, like Hawthorn last year : Geelong were clearly the better team all year, but thats not important on the final weekend in September.


----------



## nomore4s (11 August 2009)

pan said:


> still putting money on geelong... carlton the underdog, if juddy stays in form




Geelong maybe if they get their stars back for the finals, but their forward line is still a serious problem imo.

Carlton..... you're kidding yourself.


----------



## gav (11 August 2009)

I should also add, that being and Eagles supporter I was very, very happy with the Doggies/Eagles game 

At the moment I personally think there is only one team that I think can role the Saints in the finals, and I hate to admit it.... Magpies!


----------



## gav (11 August 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Yep and thats the beauty of the AFL system. You only have to be good enough on the day to win a GF, like Hawthorn last year : Geelong were clearly the better team all year, but thats not important on the final weekend in September.




Yes I agree.  I really like the current finals system - gives the teams who placed higher the advantages they deserve, but any of the bottom 4 teams are still in with a chance if they work hard enough.


----------



## pan (11 August 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Geelong maybe if they get their stars back for the finals, but their forward line is still a serious problem imo.
> 
> Carlton..... you're kidding yourself.




yeah your probably right, I just looking at flag odds. I guess they are at $51 for a reason, but still there is value there.


----------



## Sith1s (11 August 2009)

What does everyone this about the Hawks making the top 8 this year?

I just see our chances getting smaller & smaller...


----------



## nomore4s (11 August 2009)

Sith1s said:


> What does everyone this about the Hawks making the top 8 this year?
> 
> I just see our chances getting smaller & smaller...




No chance, we suck this year.


----------



## Duckman#72 (11 August 2009)

nomore4s said:


> No chance, we suck this year.




I hope you suck big time in Round 22.

I've a feeling that we will need to win that game to make the eight. 

Collingwood are playing good footy at the right time. Has Fraser been playing? I think he is still to come back in and weaken the side.

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (11 August 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> I hope you suck big time in Round 22.
> 
> I've a feeling that we will need to win that game to make the eight.
> 
> ...




lol, I think we won't win another game this year.

Some of our players are morons - Taylor & Lewis come to mind . I hope Max Bailey comes on after his knee so we can F Taylor off next year.


----------



## Sith1s (12 August 2009)

Add Dowler into that too!

Doesn't help now that one of the twin towers (roughhead) is out for the rest of the year now....


I get the feeling we're not a happy team at Hawthorn.


----------



## mexican (12 August 2009)

The Saints looking really good. If they don't get stage fright and the weather is fine on the big day, the Saints should do it.
The pressure and hunger that the Saints play with is 1st class. Last week was a perfect example. That's what the Hawks have only shown a few times this year.
The Cats for me are not playing with enough pressure and hunger, we do have some injuries but that is no reason for not putting pressure on the opposition. 
I hate how a lot of forwards during a play on call deep in their forward 50, stand 10 to 15 metres away form the opposition jumping up and down on the same spot and waving their arms in the air. In the mean time the opposition player has time to pin point a pass. Instead of running at the player and putting the pressure on, in most cases causing a turn over or a contested mark.
The Saints are doing this really well. Damn you Tudor!!!!
The Pies are  dangerous if your not on your game!


----------



## Tink (1 September 2009)

Footy finals - I enjoy this time of year 

Too bad we cant flip the ladder and *Melbourne* would be on top : lol

Sons happy *Carltons* in

1st Elimination Final 
ADELAIDE (5th) v ESSENDON (8th) 

2nd Qualifying Final 
GEELONG (2nd) v WESTERN BULLDOGS (3rd) 

2nd Elimination Final 
BRISBANE LIONS (6th) v CARLTON (7th) 

1st Qualifying Final 
ST KILDA (1st) v COLLINGWOOD (4th)

I am not fussed with any of the teams in, but if I had to pick one, I would go for the Bulldogs - hope they make it


----------



## jbocker (1 September 2009)

Be good to see the Bullies and St Kilda play off, but would feel sorry to see Geelong to miss it. Will back in the Saints as a sentimental favourite.
My team (WCE) was never really a chance after the first few weeks!

Looks like a great finals series. 
*Bring back the biff!* What do you expect when everyone is playing hot potato, someones got to mash the pack. Bad luck Buddy and LLoydie.


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 September 2009)

The SAINTS!


----------



## gav (2 September 2009)

jbocker said:


> My team (WCE) was never really a chance after the first few weeks!




Yes but the last 5 weeks showed the future will be bright.  Wouldn't be surprised to see us in the finals next year, mathmatically we didnt miss out my that much this year and we had an awful year.  With the likes of Naitinui, Priddis, and LeCras (5th in the league for goal kicking!) I think West Coast's future is very bright!


----------



## Mofra (2 September 2009)

Bulldogs on the back of good recent form should be feeling pretty confident, beating 2nd, 4th & 6th in the past 3 weeks.

A Geelong again after a victory 2 weeks ago will give us the break to rest some bodies and give us a much better crack at the prelim than last year.


----------



## YELNATS (2 September 2009)

Mofra said:


> A Geelong again after a victory 2 weeks ago will give us the break to rest some bodies and give us a much better crack at the prelim than last year.




Don't count your chickens just yet. The Cats may turn this into a tackle-fest to neutralise the Dogs running game.


----------



## Ashsaege (2 September 2009)

Looking at current form i'd say the crows are peaking perfectly! they are definitely the dark horse! Very interesting to see how the go this Friday night considering Essendon have beating Collingwood and saints this year (I know they dont have their full team in).

I dont think Collingwood are much hope.

Saints, Doggies or Geelong are all serious chances but i think it will be Adelaide vs Saints in the GF.

Carn you crows!


----------



## Tink (2 September 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Saints, Doggies or Geelong are all serious chances




Yep, I think 2 of those teams will be in the Grand Final


----------



## Gspot (2 September 2009)

When you way up experience and games played at MCG, it's Collingwood and Geelong all the way. Home ground advantage for StKilda doesn't exist since they have played only once compared to the Pies 13 times.
Fairness doesn't have a role in this comp, only $$$$$.


----------



## Ashsaege (3 September 2009)

Gspot said:


> When you way up experience and games played at MCG, it's Collingwood and Geelong all the way. Home ground advantage for StKilda doesn't exist since they have played only once compared to the Pies 13 times.
> Fairness doesn't have a role in this comp, only $$$$$.




Well look at the crows then! they flogged Collingwood at the MCG, they should have beat Geelong at skilled - bloody chapman!!
And the crows kicked the highest score of the year at Etihaad.
At the start of the season the crows were doing better playing away than at home.

I think it's a disadvantage for the Pies playing so many games at the MCG because they will get use to it, but other clubs it will be a different experience and most usually relish it! There are only so many blockbusters that one club can play in a season.


----------



## Tink (5 September 2009)

Good game to Adelaide - had a feeling they would win

My predictions for this weekend are -- 

Western Bulldogs
Carlton
St Kilda

to win..


----------



## jbocker (6 September 2009)

That was a fade out by Carlton, I thought they had it sown up at 3/4 time. Good effort Brizzy. Adelaide seem to be putting it together at the right time.

Looking forward to todays encounter. Roast Dinner, Beer, Fathers Day, good game of footy, To quote. *THATS what I am talking about!*


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 September 2009)

jbocker said:


> That was a fade out by Carlton, I thought they had it sown up at 3/4 time. Good effort Brizzy.




Sure was. That's what happens when you arrogance and opinion of yourself doesn't match your skill or endeavor!!

Hopefully that will burn them into some proper work and tactics next year


----------



## springhill (6 September 2009)

Tink said:


> Good game to Adelaide - had a feeling they would win
> 
> My predictions for this weekend are --
> 
> ...




Yikes hope you didnt have $$$$ riding on those selections


----------



## Tink (6 September 2009)

LOL @ Springhill -- thankGod I dont bet often hey? lol

1 in 3 - sheesh

I should say Collingwood now and then St Kilda will win 

At least they were close games..


----------



## Ashsaege (6 September 2009)

I was at the crows match on friday night - 50000 at Football park!
Crows are really hitting some form.

Crows should win against Collingwood this weekend. Crows will have a longer break, they should have bock and Van berlo back in. Collingwood have lost their past 2 matches and looks like they will lose Pendlebrey - which is a big out.
This week should be a real test for the crows, and if they can pump Collingwood by more than 50 points then i think the crows will def make the GF


----------



## prawn_86 (6 September 2009)

Hate to say it but i think your being a bit optimistic Ash...

For some reason the pies match up really well on the Crows. I agree that the 6 day break will hurt them, but think that if the crows do not play their absolute best then they could be in trouble. It will be interesting to see how they handle this next step mentally.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (6 September 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Hate to say it but i think your being a bit optimistic Ash...
> 
> For some reason the pies match up really well on the Crows. I agree that the 6 day break will hurt them, but think that if the crows do not play their absolute best then they could be in trouble. It will be interesting to see how they handle this next step mentally.




Yeah I agree prawn, I am a Crows fan and I really hope they get through, but lets face it, they have beaten(thrashed) Carlton and Essendon, who are both good sides but the next 4 above the crows are certainly on the next level up from Carlton and Essendon, plus we have had trouble with those 4. 

Crows will definitely have to be top notch to beat these teams.


----------



## dbcok (7 September 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah I agree prawn, I am a Crows fan and I really hope they get through, but lets face it, they have beaten(thrashed) Carlton and Essendon, who are both good sides but the next 4 above the crows are certainly on the next level up from Carlton and Essendon, plus we have had trouble with those 4.
> 
> Crows will definitely have to be top notch to beat these teams.




Agree as a Crows fan.The media hype about the the Crows form and forward line will have to demonstrated on the field for a victory over Collingwood.
Collingwood have an astute coach and they match up well against the Crows.
But dare to strive-dare to win!


----------



## Ashsaege (7 September 2009)

I wouldn't say i'm over optimistic. Im saying Crows should win by maybe 4 points or a few goals. But if they do thrash Collingwood, then i'd say they are the real deal and will def make the GF.

I went to the crows match when they played collingwood, and i just found it frustrating to watch - it was like the crows tried to avoid going into their forward line! Collingwood were in stellar form then.

I think the way the crows are going about their footy now though it will be a very different match against collingwood, and Crows have a decent record against Collingwood at the MCG. And the crows will be hungry for revenge from last years finals drop out against Collingwood.


----------



## Tink (9 September 2009)

SECOND SEMI-FINAL 
Western Bulldogs v Brisbane Lions 

FIRST SEMI-FINAL 
Collingwood v Adelaide 


I am predicting..

Western Bulldogs 
Adelaide

to win ..


----------



## jbocker (9 September 2009)

Agree with you TINK, but reckon Collingwood are going to give Adelaide a very hard time and be a very close game. Cant imagine that Collingwood would play so bad twice during finals.

Tipping Saints for GF win.


----------



## gav (9 September 2009)

Tink said:


> SECOND SEMI-FINAL
> Western Bulldogs v Brisbane Lions
> 
> FIRST SEMI-FINAL
> ...




And after seeing your tips from last week, I think I might go put a hunge on the Lions and Pies! :


----------



## springhill (9 September 2009)

Tink said:


> SECOND SEMI-FINAL
> Western Bulldogs v Brisbane Lions
> 
> FIRST SEMI-FINAL
> ...




I'm with you on the Crows, only way Pies will have a shot is if they go ultra pacy in the forward line ie. bring in Dick. May cause a problem for the tall timber of Rutten & Bock (who successfully completed training today)
Van Berlo is still a massive out though.

Gonna go with the Lions in the other game. Brown is on a MISSION this finals appearance, scary look about him in interviews. Rich to lift this week. If they can lock it down Brissys' bigger bodies will worry the Dogs, like Geelongs' bigger boys did last week.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 September 2009)

Currently paying >$3.50 for the win against the Bulldogs tonight Brisbane is worth a punt IMO.

Brisbane are a dark horse and have power forwards that can boot a heap of goals, something the Bulldogs sorely lack.


----------



## Tink (12 September 2009)

Go The Doggies :

:bananasmi

Lets hope they go all the way


----------



## Tink (13 September 2009)

Good game to Collingwood - the AFL will be happy 

I would have hated to be an Adelaide or Collingwood supporter watching that game, what a heart stopper..

Eddie McGuire made me laugh - always liked him : )

OMG Collingwood supporters in full force, God help us lol


----------



## Purple XS2 (13 September 2009)

Tink said:


> Good game to Collingwood - the AFL will be happy




A tale of 2 free kicks:
1. Prestagiacomo battles with Tippet for the ball: in the scramble Presty tackles Tippet before the latter gains possession - free kick, fair cop, but most importantly, a fair albeit misjudged attempt by Presty to lay a legitimate tackle.

2. A pack converges toward the drop of the footy - Rutton grabs Anthony's arm, presumably with the intent of preventing him from making any meaningful attempt to mark. Free kick, fair cop, but there's no way it was a misjudgement - it was a foiled attempt at what other codes call a 'professional foul'.

Why is the AFL indifferent to the prevalence of professional fouls? The umpires can't see all of them, but the cameras capture most.

I reckon the AFL should review all matches for professional fouls. Each occurence, if proven or admitted, dock the offender his match payment.

Unless of course they're content to see it continue, in which case, let's see the practice codified - A may grab B's arm within x metres of the ball etc. Yeah, sure, but that's how absurd it is to allow this practise to flourish.

An example of how screwed up indifference to PFs is the FIFA World Cup. Have a look at Ukraine vs Tunisia in the group round last WC. A disgrace.

We're better than that, aren't we? Do we want to see finals decided by the non-detection of professional fouls?

Meanwhile, back at the game:


> OMG Collingwood supporters in full force, God help us lol




Footy is an opera: there's always room for a chorus of bystanders - they're a legitimate character in their own right, and the Collingwood chorus is the most dramatic and entertaining.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 September 2009)

Shattered 

Was an awesome game, and the Crows kind of deserved to lose after giving up such a big lead. But the deserved to win too for coming back hard in the final quarter.

Cmon Geelong!


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 September 2009)

Purple XS2 said:


> A tale of 2 free kicks:
> 1. Prestagiacomo battles with Tippet for the ball: in the scramble Presty tackles Tippet before the latter gains possession - free kick, fair cop, but most importantly, a fair albeit misjudged attempt by Presty to lay a legitimate tackle.
> 
> 2. A pack converges toward the drop of the footy - Rutton grabs Anthony's arm, presumably with the intent of preventing him from making any meaningful attempt to mark. Free kick, fair cop, but there's no way it was a misjudgement - it was a foiled attempt at what other codes call a 'professional foul'.
> ...




There was the same technical type free-kick awarded against a Crows player on Cloke at a throw-in for holding his arm , in the 3rd quarter. Maybe Neil Craig should teach his players not to pin the arms of their opponents and play the ball.


----------



## dbcok (13 September 2009)

Anyone know what the free kick count was?
If any interstate team plays in Melbourne they had better be a few goal better team because they will be lucky to get their fair share.


----------



## mexican (13 September 2009)

Same goes with Vic teams when they play interstate ( poor excuse ) and in any case the Crows were 30pts up and blew it. The 3rd quarter is where the Crows lost it, when they went defensive and stop attacking!
The Pies pressure made the Crows fold!
Still a young side and will be up there in the coming years.
Hope the Cats can string 4 quarters together and we should do it easy, if not it willl be very close.
GO CATS!


----------



## dbcok (14 September 2009)

I thought that the most unusal free quick count was in Adelaide when the Crows played St Kilda. St Kilda 32 Crows 11


----------



## Ashsaege (14 September 2009)

I was devastated that the crows lost to Collingwood... again!!!

I thought we were on target to pumping them after the 1st quarter!

The 3rd quarter was frustrating to watch, and the last quarter was painfully stressful!

That's sport for you though.

I hope Geelong pumps Collingwood this weekend. Then i hope that Saint pump Geelong in the GF.


----------



## YELNATS (14 September 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I hope Geelong pumps Collingwood this weekend.




Ditto.

As a kid born and bred in Melbourne, and as a member of a one-eyed Collingwood-family, I went my own way and adopted the Cats as my team from the age of about 5, when I started to understand what it was all about.

I was honoured to wear number 11 on my back, that of my hero, brownlow medallist Bernie Smith,

Good-naturedly, I was told to go and live with the "foreigners", in the shadows of Kardinia Park, Geelong, some 45 miles from Melbourne.

Geelong and Collingwood had some great matches in the early 50's and I can still remember the disappointment of the 1953 grand final. 

Should be brilliant preliminary final on Saturday - may the better team win.


----------



## Tink (16 September 2009)

FIRST PRELIMINARY FINAL
St Kilda v Western Bulldogs

SECOND PRELIMINARY FINAL
Geelong v Collingwood

I am predicting..

*Western Bulldogs
Geelong*

to win

:bananasmi


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 September 2009)

GO SAINTS!


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 September 2009)

Maybe I'm jumping the gun. But go you Sainters!

You were slack tonight, against a possession obsessed Western Bulldogs!

Play the ball next week and be hungrier for it!

GO SAINTS! Geelong or Collingwood who cares?

You guys have more talent and sex appeal than either of those sides! 
Give whoever a lesson! 



Or alternatively 



Non-Bogan version


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 September 2009)

Go Saints! HIT the tall forwards on the chest!


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 September 2009)

Been waiting a while...way before I was born!

Tear them apart this year fellas. We are proud of you!



No doubts this year just play, you are the best!


----------



## brty (19 September 2009)

If the opposition (whoever) take out Reinwoldt at the opening bounce, aka Mark Yates on Dermie in the '89 GF, then the Sainters are toast.

Too much reliance on one player.

brty


----------



## GumbyLearner (19 September 2009)

brty said:


> If the opposition (whoever) take out Reinwoldt at the opening bounce, aka Mark Yates on Dermie in the '89 GF, then the Sainters are toast.
> 
> Too much reliance on one player.
> 
> brty




Good call I can see a Stevie Baker special involved in the aftermath and plenty that will back him up!!! 

Wouldn't want to hurt that precious Cat hand-bagger midfield or that choking colliwobbles team!


----------



## Tink (19 September 2009)

I agree brty, they arent much chop..

Oh well, there goes the Western Bulldogs chances..

I couldnt believe they couldnt kick a goal at the end, it was in their quarter for ages, where were the goal kickers - aaah

My friend is a big Western Bulldogs fan so she is disappointed 

If Collingwood win today I will be a real grump lol

On a good note, lets hope my team *Melbourne* get some good draft picks


----------



## springhill (19 September 2009)

Tink said:


> I agree brty, they arent much chop..
> 
> Oh well, there goes the Western Bulldogs chances..
> 
> ...




Unfortunately their most senior players played well below their best, didn't they? Johnson, Akermanis & Eagleton had Barry Crockers compared to the rest of the season.
Brad Hardie reported on the radio Barry Hall is only weeks away from signing for the Dogs next season.... they do need a presence in the forward 50.


----------



## mexican (19 September 2009)

The 2 best teams of the year to slog it out!!
First time for a while I have seen the Cats play 4 quarters. 
Otto, Kelly, Rooke and  Johno back + Chappy's hamy holding together, so we have our top team playing and looking good.
Should be a great game.
Go the mighty Cats!!


----------



## Tink (20 September 2009)

Meow 

After last nights performance, I think Geelong will win the premiership this year..


----------



## Lachlan6 (20 September 2009)

Geelong _easily by 8+ goals._


----------



## pan (25 September 2009)

as ive said from a while back.. cats will win

about 3 goals


----------



## nomore4s (13 February 2010)

Well with the NAB Cup kicking off last night, time to make some predictions.

Geelong, St Kilda & Bulldogs are my favorites for the title this year.

Collingwood, Adelaide or maybe even Brisbane to make up the last spot in the four.

Carlton, Hawthorn, Essendon, Sydney, West Coast and maybe Freo (who knows with Freo) to battle for the remaining spots in the 8 and injuries will probably have a big say in this imo and you will probably be able to throw a blanket over positions 6-10.

Melb, Port, Roos & Tigers to make up the bottom 4, with Port my tip for the wooden spoon.

Brisbane & West Coast to be the big improvers this year, and maybe Adelaide & Bulldogs can take the next step and become a true contenders.
Collingwood will be a chance for the top 4 with it's usual favorable draw but they have a history of performing poorly in finals and I expect this year to be no different.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 February 2010)

At this point in time, I am willing to concede that the Melbourne Demons are unlikely to win the AFL Premiership in 2010. However, I reserve the right to review my position after round 6.


----------



## newbie trader (14 February 2010)

Brisbane lions '10 premiers....we now have brown and fev we shall be unstoppable!

N.T


----------



## nomore4s (14 February 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Brisbane lions '10 premiers....we now have brown and fev we shall be unstoppable!
> 
> N.T




Maybe but they weren't unstoppable with Brown & Bradshaw so.........

I'm also changing my vote for the wooden spoon to Richmond they were terrible last night.


----------



## bloomy88 (16 February 2010)

nomore4s said:


> I'm also changing my vote for the wooden spoon to Richmond they were terrible last night.




I agree, t a real tilt thishe toothless tigers are a lock for the wooden spoon. No Richo this year so they have lost their only gun player and the kids in the team aren't ready yet.

The Doggies will give it a fair tilt this year imo, and it will probably play saints in the final. Geelong will go on the slide this year...


----------



## Soft Dough (16 February 2010)

Bulldogs to win

Wooden spoon 

1st favourite = brisbane if they start poorly ( have a tendency to throw matches for draft picks )
2nd favourite = west coast ( cant win this year and would massively benefit with a year of great draft picks
3rd favourite = richmond cause they are useless.


----------



## pan (17 February 2010)

Soft Dough said:


> Bulldogs to win
> 
> Wooden spoon
> 
> ...




Brisbane won't throw away matches this year, there is no point with the new clubs getting so many draft picks early in the draft.

melbourne will go close to wooden spoon, I can see richmond been close but I do go for them, so I hope they get something out of the season. Probably 9th again.


----------



## bloomy88 (17 February 2010)

Soft Dough said:


> Bulldogs to win
> 
> Wooden spoon
> 
> ...




Cant see Brisbane for the wooden spoon this year, why would they throw matches for draft picks when GC pretty much have them all?
I'm tipping Brisbane in the top 6


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 February 2010)

St.Kilda will win the 2010 Premiership Flag.


----------



## pan (7 March 2010)

dogs looking good with hall, just what they needed


----------



## WaveSurfer (15 March 2010)

*Power of the pussy*

Don't underestimate it....

:iamwithst

Saints should take the cup this year. Cats are getting old 'n' mouldy; and the doggies still have that Aker on their back. :007:


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> St.Kilda will win the 2010 Premiership Flag.




If they keep getting looked after by the umpires the way they did against the Swans there is no way they can't win it:


----------



## nulla nulla (29 March 2010)

pan said:


> dogs looking good with hall, just what they needed




Probably a chance as long as bad barry doesn't take too many of his team mates out of the game along the way.


----------



## jonojpsg (29 March 2010)

*GO THE PIES!!!*


----------



## mexican (29 March 2010)

Look forward to this weeks game Nomore4s. You guys always play well against us.
Should be a tight game. Hope Rioli plays. He is great to watch.


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2010)

mexican said:


> Look forward to this weeks game Nomore4s. You guys always play well against us.
> Should be a tight game. Hope Rioli plays. He is great to watch.




Yeah should be good, looking forward to it. We should have Rioli, Franklin & Bateman back. Will be interesting to see who they drop.

Hopefully Geelong are as rusty as they were against the bombers:, but I very much doubt they will be


----------



## Taltan (29 March 2010)

Geelong to win with the Hawks/Saints a chance as well, and the Lions a minute chance.

The Bulldogs & Crows are only getting older, Collingwood will be competetive against everyone but lose too many to dominate the comp and eventually fall over in the prelim.


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2010)

Taltan said:


> Geelong to win with the Hawks/Saints a chance as well, and the Lions a minute chance.
> 
> The Bulldogs & Crows are only getting older, Collingwood will be competetive against everyone but lose too many to dominate the comp and eventually fall over in the prelim.




Hawks won't win it this year imo, too many holes in our list - 1 Ruckman & 1 Key defender short.

Geelong, St Kilda, Bulldogs are the teams to beat imo.

Collingwood and maybe Brisbane outside chances but would need to see more of Brisbane first, not sure either of these teams will be good enough at the pointy end of the season.


----------



## jancha (29 March 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Hawks won't win it this year imo, too many holes in our list - 1 Ruckman & 1 Key defender short.
> 
> Geelong, St Kilda, Bulldogs are the teams to beat imo.
> 
> Collingwood and maybe Brisbane outside chances but would need to see more of Brisbane first, not sure either of these teams will be good enough at the pointy end of the season.




You certainly got that part right with the Hawks.
They'll be lucky to be in the top four let alone win the flag.
They have that many holes in their side they look like a piece of swiss cheese.


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2010)

jancha said:


> You certainly got that part right with the Hawks.
> They'll be lucky to be in the top four let alone win the flag.
> They have that many holes in their side they look like a piece of swiss cheese.




Yeah well at least I have realistic expectations of my team

Also our list is a hell of a lot closer to winning one then the Bombers is - cause we've already won one with the core of our list.


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 March 2010)

jancha said:


> You certainly got that part right with the Hawks.
> They'll be lucky to be in the top four let alone win the flag.
> They have that many holes in their side they look like a piece of swiss cheese.




At the risk of being branded a traitor by a fellow Bomber supporter - people in glass houses shouldn't go around throwing stones! 

Based on our list, together with our draw, Bombers are going to do it very tough to see September action. I'd love a Franklin/Roughhead/Rioli forward line.

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (29 March 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> At the risk of being branded a traitor by a fellow Bomber supporter - people in glass houses shouldn't go around throwing stones!
> 
> Based on our list, together with our draw, Bombers are going to do it very tough to see September action. I'd love a Franklin/Roughhead/Rioli forward line.
> 
> Duckman




lol, I'm going to Frame this post


----------



## Taltan (29 March 2010)

I am biased but I think we (Hawks) are an outside chance. A lot has to go right, particulalry Gilham, Gibson, Renouf, Taylor standing up. 

However Geelong have been the best team for 3 years straight without a great forward. Again I think Geelong will win and Collingwood are a better chance to make top 4 then us but in terms of talent coming together (think a team's best 22) to win it I think we are only behind Geelong & St Kilda.


----------



## jancha (29 March 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> At the risk of being branded a traitor by a fellow Bomber supporter - people in glass houses shouldn't go around throwing stones!
> 
> Based on our list, together with our draw, Bombers are going to do it very tough to see September action. I'd love a Franklin/Roughhead/Rioli forward line.
> 
> Duckman




I'm unbias as I dont support the Bombers.
Only thought on Friday nights game they showed a lot of pomise. (best game i enjoyed watching over round 1)
For some reason i always go for the under dog in any game unless it's the team i follow.
 I'd be barracking for the Hawks come round 2 even tho i think Geelong will have it over them.


----------



## jonojpsg (30 March 2010)

I'm going out on a limb and calling Collingwood to win against either WB or StK - Hawks haven't got a snowballs and Geelong are past it


----------



## newbie trader (2 April 2010)

We are the pride of Brisbane town,
We wear maroon, blue and gold.
We will always fight for victory,
Like Fitzroy, and Bears of old.
All for one, and one for all,
We will answer to the call.
Go Lions, Brisbane Lions,
We'll kick the winning score.
You'll hear our mighty roar.


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> We are the pride of Brisbane town,
> We wear maroon, blue and gold.
> We will always fight for victory,
> Like Fitzroy, and Bears of old.
> ...




The PaddlePop Lions played well in the final qtr. Johnathon Brown just brilliant. Carlton did dominate the contested footy for most of the game just couldn't kick straight. They'll get Judd back soon. Then you'll see a different Carlton. 
All credit to them coming back to win though.


----------



## newbie trader (2 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The PaddlePop Lions played well in the final qtr. Johnathon Brown just brilliant. Carlton did dominate the contested footy for most of the game just couldn't kick straight. They'll get Judd back soon. Then you'll see a different Carlton.
> All credit to them coming back to win though.




Fev was mediocre. Brown god like. I thought we did well in the 2nd half of the 2nd qtr then as you say in the final qtr. 3rd qtr was a disaster but I was confident in a 4th qtr revival.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Fev was mediocre. Brown god like. I thought we did well in the 2nd half of the 2nd qtr then as you say in the final qtr. 3rd qtr was a disaster but I was confident in a 4th qtr revival.




I thought Fev was just right, after all, take his scores off the board and the lions would have lost.


----------



## newbie trader (2 April 2010)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> I thought Fev was just right, after all, take his scores off the board and the lions would have lost.




I think Fev could have played a bit better taking some of the pressure off Browny, he got a bit messy at times but I think its good that Browny scores some of the bigger goals as he has the ability to lift the whole team with one goal and change the direction of the game.

What did you think of the interview with Fev both last week and tonight?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> I think Fev could have played a bit better taking some of the pressure off Browny, he got a bit messy at times but I think its good that Browny scores some of the bigger goals as he has the ability to lift the whole team with one goal and change the direction of the game.
> 
> What did you think of the interview with Fev both last week and tonight?




Yeah I agree, he was messy at times, I guess thats a good point about such a strong forward line, one is bound to be on fire, just watch out when they both are 

Didn't see last weeks interview, his interview tonight was good, to be honest at first it sounded like he missed Carlton a bit, suppose after 11 years or whatever he said it was though, can't just forget everything, gonna have lots of memories. I thought it was good though, he seemed pretty happy and concentrated on his footy.


----------



## newbie trader (2 April 2010)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah I agree, he was messy at times, I guess thats a good point about such a strong forward line, one is bound to be on fire, just watch out when they both are
> 
> Didn't see last weeks interview, his interview tonight was good, to be honest at first it sounded like he missed Carlton a bit, suppose after 11 years or whatever he said it was though, can't just forget everything, gonna have lots of memories. I thought it was good though, he seemed pretty happy and concentrated on his footy.




Yeah it was, 11 years is along time and yeah itll take some time to get over it but as a brissy supporter it just sounds a bit off (not a criticism, hard to explain). I thought he spoke well but I hope he is settling in well here, im already liking the Brown/Fev combo and if both can 'fire' at the same time woooeeeee we are in for a show. (The lions have a range of good players sorry about only talking about the 2!)


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Yeah it was, 11 years is along time and yeah itll take some time to get over it but as a brissy supporter it just sounds a bit off (not a criticism, hard to explain). I thought he spoke well but I hope he is settling in well here, im already liking the Brown/Fev combo and if both can 'fire' at the same time woooeeeee we are in for a show. (The lions have a range of good players sorry about only talking about the 2!)




Yeah, remember its Fev though, he's hot and hes cold...........he's yes and he's no, he's in and he's out, he's up and he's downnnn :bananasmi 

Ahhh must be time for bed :bonk::bekloppt:

Enjoyed the game


----------



## nomore4s (6 April 2010)

Good effort by the Hawks yesterday.

Our lack of a ruckman and a big key defender was glaringly obvious in the last quarter and a half. We will really struggle to make a serious charge at the premiership this year or next unless these issues are addressed imo.

We will get killed against teams like St Kilda & Brisbane with our current list.

Anyone thinking Geelong are past it better think again, they just know how to win, a bit like Hawthorn in the 80's and it wouldn't surprise me to see them in the GF. They will only get better as it gets closer to the finals imo.


----------



## prawn_86 (6 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> They will only get better as it gets closer to the finals imo.




A couple of commentators and insiders are beginning to say this also. Apparently they had a late start to pre-season so may still be slightly off with their fitness which should improve as the season progresses, barring injuries of course


----------



## gav (6 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Good effort by the Hawks yesterday.
> 
> Our lack of a ruckman and a big key defender was glaringly obvious in the last quarter and a half. We will really struggle to make a serious charge at the premiership this year or next unless these issues are addressed imo.
> 
> ...




I think your guys put in a gutsy effort against a team that just have far too much experience in those types of close situations.  Geelong have had 2 tough games in a row now.  A few more tough ones throughout the season and they it's possible that they may run out of puff later on (just my opinion).

As for Brisbane: they struggled against West Coast last week, and weren't that impressive against Carlton.  Personally I think they are a bit over-rated (with the exception of Brown, of course).  Freo are looking great, although they have Geelong and St Kilda in the next fortnight.  It will be interesting to see how they go against some of the league's best.

I was sooo hoping for Melbourne to get over the line this week.  Poor guys.  I guess they are the opposite to Geelong, they "know how to lose"   If that mark was taken during the dying seconds and Collingwood lost from a goal kicked after the siren, it would have made for an awsome build up for the Collingwood - St Kilda game next week!

My mob (West Coast) have choked in the last quarter twice now.  They have cost me getting 8 tips right for the second week in a row!  If it weren't for my loyalty (stupidity), I'd have the perfect tipping score!  However I think my tipping loyalty is beginning to fade...


----------



## newbie trader (6 April 2010)

gav said:


> My mob (West Coast) have choked in the last quarter twice now.  They have cost me getting 8 tips right for the second week in a row!  If it weren't for my loyalty (stupidity), I'd have the perfect tipping score!  My tipping loyalty is beginning to fade...




Stay true Gav, West Coast will come good. The lions (my team) have thus far played to a decent standard but will be tested this weekend playing on the road. 

Bought tickets for the Lions v Bulldogs today should be a good game!


----------



## gav (6 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Stay true Gav, West Coast will come good. The lions (my team) have thus far played to a decent standard but will be tested this weekend playing on the road.
> 
> Bought tickets for the Lions v Bulldogs today should be a good game!




Well West Coast are playing Kangaroos this week, so I may have to stay loyal for one more week  

Lions are good, but I think they will be tested against Port this week.


----------



## newbie trader (6 April 2010)

gav said:


> Well West Coast are playing Kangaroos this week, so I may have to stay loyal for one more week
> 
> Lions are good, but I think they will be tested against Port this week.




I do hope that West Coast can beat the roos this week. I watched their match against the saints was pretty terrible!


----------



## mexican (6 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Good effort by the Hawks yesterday.
> 
> Our lack of a ruckman and a big key defender was glaringly obvious in the last quarter and a half. We will really struggle to make a serious charge at the premiership this year or next unless these issues are addressed imo.
> 
> ...




Another great game between the two.
Not having a ruckman did hurt you guy's in the last quarter. Especially if you are rucking against Ottens. The pressure the Geelong forwards put on the Hawks in the last half was fantastic. Caused alot of turn overs when the game was up for grabs. Thought Lonegan did a great job on Buddy and Taylor had a good game as well. Should be a couple of boys taking a holiday, but then again you never know. Hille not getting a holiday last week was weak!


----------



## WaveSurfer (6 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Good effort by the Hawks yesterday.




Great effort by the Hawks mate. Good hard game of footy for most of the match. Hawks in their 08 form would have creamed us.

Only round 2, no need for us GFC supporters to get cocky yet 



Bombers and Hawks in the 80's. Now that was some good footy.

You can really see the 80's and Bomber Thompson's style of play in Geelong. Determination and passion. Add the skill of today and yeah, you have Geelong. lol

Hawks are still a top 4 side if they keep that up. No doubts about that.


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 April 2010)

gav said:


> I think your guys put in a gutsy effort against a team that just have far too much experience in those types of close situations.  Geelong have had 2 tough games in a row now.  A few more tough ones throughout the season and they it's possible that they may run out of puff later on (just my opinion).




I can be proved wrong Gav, but that's my opinion as well. Against more experienced and composed opposition, Geelong could easily be sitting at 0-2 and we would be asking "What's Wrong with the Cats?". Neagle's play-on in the 3rd quarter and Shoemachers kick across goal in the 4th quarter were both poor options that had huge impacts on the games. Obviously Geelong were good enough to take advantage of those breaks. 

There is so much for the Hawks to take away from that match. They got so close with such a young side and without much of a ruckman - an outstanding effort. Just a word Nomores - get your guys to keep the elbows down or you'll be complaining all season about the suspensions!!

General question - is there a more annoying player than Steve Johnson. Diving hack!! If he spent as much energy actually going for the ball than he does playing for free kicks he'd be a star. 

Duckman


----------



## WaveSurfer (6 April 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> General question - is there a more annoying player than Steve Johnson. Diving hack!! If he spent as much energy actually going for the ball than he does playing for free kicks he'd be a star.




Yeah, agree with you 110% there.

The most overrated player in the AFL IMO.

He lacks nads. But teams fear him (why I don't know) and he can kick a goal when he does get the ball, so I'll shut up.


----------



## Pivotonian (6 April 2010)

gav said:


> I think your guys put in a gutsy effort against a team that just have far too much experience in those types of close situations.  Geelong have had 2 tough games in a row now.  A few more tough ones throughout the season and they it's possible that they may run out of puff later on (just my opinion).




Can't see your logic here.

Geelong started its preseason later than any other club, and gave most of its senior players an even longer holiday until January.  We're already two weeks into the season, and they've been training for only three months!  You'd have to expect them to start this season slowly as a result, and they have, but despite being underdone they've managed to get over the line in two tough games due to their strong bodies, experience and competitiveness.

Once they get a few more (preferably tough) games under their belts and start really building into the season, they will be better.  Injuries permitting of course.


----------



## gav (6 April 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> General question - is there a more annoying player than Steve Johnson. Diving hack!!




Yeah there is.  Nick Riewoldt.  Look at him the wrong way and you'll have a free paid against you.  Great player though.


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2010)

gav said:


> Yeah there is.  Nick Riewoldt.  Look at him the wrong way and you'll have a free paid against you.  Great player though.




I agree gav he is great. You're right it is pretty difficult for most defenders to look at him the wrong way though. Considering they are usually eating his dust and trailing behind his leads.  

People just try to hang this umpire favourite tag on him because they don't want to admit he is just a great player and can't handle him dominating against their teams.

I suppose if he wasn't such a poor judge of the flight of the ball, he wouldn't get as many free kicks.   (pigs :arsch Oh it's a conspiracy they cry!  Must keep kleenex in business the way people ****can Riewoldt week in week out and have a big sook about it. Harden up you bunch of envious sooks! 


Oh wait a minute, is that why he's the best leading marking forward in Australia?    Brown at Brisbane is next best and daylight to the rest.  imho


----------



## Pivotonian (7 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> I agree gav he is great. You're right it is pretty difficult for most defenders to look at him the wrong way though. Considering they are usually eating his dust and trailing behind his leads.
> 
> People just try to hang this umpire favourite tag on him because they don't want to admit he is just a great player and can't handle him dominating against their teams.
> 
> ...




Nick Riewoldt is an absolute ****ing gun.

But he is also a protected species.


----------



## nomore4s (7 April 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Nick Riewoldt is an absolute ****ing gun.
> 
> But he is also a protected species.




I agree, only need to watch a game with him and just about any other key forward to see the differences in the soft free kicks he gets. Not that I really mind as he is in my dream team:

On the weekend the umpire paid a free kick against him and he automatically got up and went back to have a shot for goal thinking it was his free kick, the shock on his face when he realized it was against him was priceless, hahaha.


----------



## Taltan (7 April 2010)

Riewoldt plays in front for which he deserves credit. I only wish Buddy could learn to do the same.


----------



## Scalper23 (7 April 2010)

Melborne will be in the top four and 
may go even further. Definately a chance next year. Geelong will be hard to beat this year


----------



## nomore4s (7 April 2010)

Taltan said:


> Riewoldt plays in front for which he deserves credit. I only wish Buddy could learn to do the same.




I would rather have Reiwoldt then Buddy atm, not sure if Buddy will ever be the type of player Brown or Riewoldt are.

Both Buddy & Roughhead have stagnated as far as their development is concerned, both need to take more contested marks and exert their influence on games a bit more.



Scalper23 said:


> Melborne will be in the top four and
> may go even further. Definately a chance next year. Geelong will be hard to beat this year




hahaha, I think this post belongs in the joke thread.


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> I would rather have Reiwoldt then Buddy atm, not sure if Buddy will ever be the type of player Brown or Riewoldt are.
> 
> Both Buddy & Roughhead have stagnated as far as their development is concerned, both need to take more contested marks and exert their influence on games a bit more.




Good call Nomores. That was one of my points in an earlier post when I said that Hawthorn have so much to take away from the game. Buddy was pretty well a non-event. He could/needs to be so much better.

He seems to want the game to come to him, whereas Brown and Reiwoldt go and grab the game by the scruff of the neck. Buddy *wants* the ball, Brown *demands* the ball.

I hate to say it so bluntly but when you watch them play - Brown and Reiwoldt play like big men, but Buddy plays like a big kid.

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (7 April 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> Good call Nomores. That was one of my points in an earlier post when I said that Hawthorn have so much to take away from the game. Buddy was pretty well a non-event. He could/needs to be so much better.
> 
> He seems to want the game to come to him, whereas Brown and Reiwoldt go and grab the game by the scruff of the neck. Buddy *wants* the ball, Brown *demands* the ball.
> 
> ...




Buddy is never going to be a Brown type player or even a Riewoldt but he has the ability to rip open games, it's just he needs to be more consistant at it.

Roughead on the other hand can be a Brown type of forward but imo is still in his shell a bit, he really needs to step up and exert his influence on a match, he has the ability but I'm not sure he has the belief atm.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (7 April 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Nick Riewoldt is an absolute ****ing gun.
> 
> But he is also a protected species.




Bull****........ if you charge someone that has there back to you in front of an umpire, then of course you will give away a free kick!

The only thing holding ROO back is his kicking!


----------



## nomore4s (7 April 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> Bull****........ if you charge someone that has there back to you in front of an umpire, then of course you will give away a free kick!
> 
> The only thing holding ROO back is his kicking!




Only happens to Reiwoldt though, every other forward in the comp doesn't get those free kicks.

His kicking is much improved and I don't think he has those issues anymore.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (7 April 2010)

*My Tip........... (one eyed) Saints to win 2010 Grand Final* against Western Bulldogs.

*Go* *Saints* *2010*


----------



## >Apocalypto< (7 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> *Only happens to Reiwoldt though*, every other forward in the comp doesn't get those free kicks.
> 
> His kicking is much improved and I don't think he has those issues anymore.




Crap, you base this off two games..... please......... 

again two games. I still remember very well to last season where he missed a sitter to beat the bombers.

He is much improved to years gone by but this aspect is what keeps him just behind Jonno Brown IMO. but he's the hardest worker and takes the best grabs!


----------



## nomore4s (7 April 2010)

lol spoken like a true Saints supporter.

He is a protected species, was last year and is again this year.


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> lol spoken like a true Saints supporter.
> 
> He is a protected species, was last year and is again this year.




Maybe the defenders that are put on him should stop accepting all those bribes to go half-hearted in the contested marks category.  Please wake up, he's not a protected species, he's just a freak ok and a very team-focused one at that!  

Protected species?? Ever thought that maybe opposition defenders are becoming endangered species. Go Nick, clock those DT & SC scores. Most of the criticism on ASF comes from those who already have you as a *MUST* in their "fantasy" team anyway. (Only because of the umpires of course.) ROTFLMAO WAJ!


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2010)

I dedicate this song to Nick Riewoldt. What a great exponent of the Australian game.

Silverchair - Freak


----------



## Airfireman (7 April 2010)

Go Cats Go

2010 Premiers.... getting harder every year as more teams play catch up to them but strong enough and well seasoned to do it again and again and again


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2010)

Airfireman said:


> Go Cats Go
> 
> 2010 Premiers.... getting harder every year as more teams play catch up to them but strong enough and well seasoned to do it again and again and again




maybe getting crusty??


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 April 2010)

Personally i think the Saints are favourites in my book but i do believe if things go our way ....... my team the Lions could make the grand final!!! And anything can happen in a grand final .........


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2010)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Personally i think the Saints are favourites in my book but i do believe if things go our way ....... my team the Lions could make the grand final!!! And anything can happen in a grand final .........




I'm still keen on the Saints myself. Still waiting! This year looks great so far. Colliwobbles to get hammered this week! Yeah hammered. Couldn't beat Melbourne by more than a goal. Collingwood will not be there on the last Saturday in September.


----------



## roland (7 April 2010)

I should get my wife to pick a few winners for you guys. She knows nothing about football but is leading the table at her work place for the Rugby League picking based on colours and whether or not a Dragon can whoop a Bulldog, or whether a Chicken can kill a Snake


----------



## Dangerous (7 April 2010)

I am a dogs fan - one of the reasons I recently took a job in Melbs over one in Sydney.... the choice was easy.

I have been to the following games - dogs vs pies, lions vs blues, dogs vs rich and cats vs hawks.  I may go to Pies vs Saints on friday to get a look at both.  Very much looking forward to our game vs hawks.  Hawks at $2.50 a good bet, although they may be tired from tough game Mon. My thoughts on these are:

Dogs - flat.  Virus going around club apparently.  Finding it hard to believe how much skill they have lost.  Either due to being flat or comp getting quicker (a number of big players around the comp appeared to have slimmed down in favour of pace).  Once Hall gets the free kicks Nick R gets look out!
Hawks - good!  No CHF but able to break the line straight in to Roughie and Buddy.  Lack of depth and ruckman a ?
Cats - solid once again, lacking in fitness a bit and forward line a concern until Ottens goes down there.  Boy he showed up Tomahawk on Monday!
Pies - unsure, very well drilled and able to shut Dogs down very well.  A concern that Medhurst and Anthony appear so important.  Both are very capable of having stinkers.
Tigers - shazit.  Really, really shazit.  Morton a gun!
Lions - very good, but go to sleep in patches.  Fevola taking Brown's heat and showing just how good Brown is.  Need a good player to run from defence to be a real threat
Blues - not too bad.  Was suprised at the effort they put in against Lions.  O'hailpin looked great as did Kruzer.  Betts and Yarran had stinkers and they still almost one.

Summary - go footy!


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2010)

Dangerous said:


> I am a dogs fan - one of the reasons I recently took a job in Melbs over one in Sydney.... the choice was easy.
> 
> I have been to the following games - dogs vs pies, lions vs blues, dogs vs rich and cats vs hawks.  I may go to Pies vs Saints on friday to get a look at both.  Very much looking forward to our game vs hawks.  Hawks at $2.50 a good bet, although they may be tired from tough game Mon. My thoughts on these are:
> 
> ...




contested possessions?? there are only two teams at present.


----------



## gav (8 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Must keep kleenex in business the way people ****can Riewoldt week in week out and have a big sook about it. Harden up you bunch of envious sooks!




Actually, I think it's Riewoldt who keeps Kleenex in business..


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 April 2010)

gav said:


> Actually, I think it's Riewoldt who keeps Kleenex in business..




Yeah you could be right gav.

Just watch the wobbles collapse this weekend!

Put your snapshots to the test.

Great sampling by the way. Really displays your depth of character and/or experience.

Anyway, let's yak on Monday!


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 April 2010)

the colliwobbles by 2 goals and the legacy of john wren with a couple thousand in the boots but it won't be enough for an upset!


----------



## gav (8 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yeah you could be right gav.
> 
> Just watch the wobbles collapse this weekend!
> 
> ...




ROFL hook, line and sinker...


----------



## nomore4s (8 April 2010)

gav said:


> Actually, I think it's Riewoldt who keeps Kleenex in business..




rotflmao



GumbyLearner said:


> Yeah you could be right gav.
> 
> Just watch the wobbles collapse this weekend!
> 
> ...




You Saints supporters are a pretty cocky bunch for a team that hasn't won a premiership for about 4 decades. Bagging Collingwood out for the collywobbles is a bit like the pot calling the kettle black.

While I agree that Saints are one of the favourites if not the favourite to win the flag it is still early in the season and a couple of injuries to key players and it could be a very different prospect.


----------



## Dangerous (8 April 2010)

imagine if sumich had kicked straight in that 1990 prelim...

If only


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 April 2010)

> Actually, I think it's Riewoldt who keeps Kleenex in business..





there's nothing wrong with emotion in the game Gav. I would like to see your face after I bumped your broken collarbone. With you out as captain in round one!

The pies could learn something from Roo it's called class, skill, determination...... Hey were Didak and Davis playing in the 09 finals games for the pies..... I failed to see em anywhere! 

see you fellas on Friday night.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 April 2010)

Gav,

Seems Collingwood enjoy a cry here and there as well.........


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 April 2010)

Great article on the Saints victory tonight. Throughout the game they didn't stop to cry about it either. They just dug in their heals and won comprehensively. 

Go Saints! Well done fellas. Hats off.

*With or without Roo*
DAN SILKSTONE
April 10, 2010

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/with-or-without-roo-20100409-ryye.html

WHEN the final siren sounded, the margin was a misleadingly comfortable 28 points. The jubilation on the field and in the stands showed how much harder than that it had been. It lasted only seconds.

*Seldom can a top-of-the-ladder team have won so well and suffered such misery.* Somehow St Kilda managed to prevail last night despite losing its great champion. Now it must do it every week for the forseeable future.


----------



## brty (10 April 2010)

The Saints will be a better side in the next few weeks without Reiwoldt. I have never witnessed a team win the flag with one major player, it is a team sport.

They lost last year because they relied on one player to kick the winning score.

Last nights match had appalling umpiring. The saints were crucified throughout the match, yet Collywobbles could not use the advantage.

I follow neither team, yet could see the clear bias in the umpiring, trying to make a game of it.

brty


----------



## >Apocalypto< (10 April 2010)

> Last nights match had appalling umpiring. The saints were crucified throughout the match, yet Collywobbles could not use the advantage.





totally agree.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (10 April 2010)

Great win by the Saints!



GumbyLearner called it, another example of the _collywobbles_


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> You Saints supporters are a pretty cocky bunch for a team that hasn't won a premiership for about 4 decades.




You betcha. We care about this year 2010. NOW! You haven't got a hope of getting near us this season. Your team will be quite fortunate to make it to the second week of September imo and that's if you make the finals. Buddy Franklin if he remembers to wear a mouthguard might kick 100 this year, but I'm sure he will give away so many frees anyway. Plus playing with injury prone talls/or lack there of... I'd say your chances are pretty much zilch!


----------



## Tink (10 April 2010)

LOL @ the one eyed supporters

Have to agree nomore4s, Riewoldt is a _precious_ one. 

I was disappointed with my team Melbourne losing by a point last week : (

Lets see how we go with Adelaide this week : )


----------



## Dangerous (10 April 2010)

my mates and I thought it was well umpired!??? so suprised to hear comments.  I was at hawks/cats game last mon... now that was rigged.

Well done saints, fantastic win.  

Dogs/hawks sunday should also be a belter as should bris/port and carl/ess.... go footy!


----------



## nomore4s (10 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> You betcha. We care about this year 2010. NOW! You haven't got a hope of getting near us this season. Your team will be quite fortunate to make it to the second week of September imo and that's if you make the finals. Buddy Franklin if he remembers to wear a mouthguard might kick 100 this year, but I'm sure he will give away so many frees anyway. Plus playing with injury prone talls/or lack there of... I'd say your chances are pretty much zilch!




lol, I've already stated numerous times that Hawthorn don't really have a team that can challenge for a premiership this year but we still have a young list that could develop into a serious threat in the next few years if we can get another key defender and a fit ruckman, but like I have also said we have already won a flag with the bulk of our list. Have you seen your team win a flag? Hell even my 2 year old has seen Hawthorn win one

There is still a long way to go till Sept and there are at least 2 genuine threats to the Saints winning a flag, and St Kilda's record of a) Actually making the GF and b) then winning it is pretty poor so if I were you I wouldn't be counting your chickens just yet.

While I wouldn't mind seeing either Bulldogs or Saints win a flag for their long suffering fans the carry on of some Saints supporters I know makes me laugh, you'd think it was in the bag already.


----------



## Tink (10 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> While I wouldn't mind seeing either Bulldogs or Saints win a flag for their long suffering fans the carry on of some Saints supporters I know makes me laugh, you'd think it was in the bag already.




Yep, I say the same thing nomore4s, would like to see them both with more than ONE flag, but come the Grand Final last year, they grated me that much that I ended up cheering for The Cats : )


----------



## Buckfont (10 April 2010)

Main thing is the Pies got done last night


----------



## newbie trader (10 April 2010)

Browns had a good half so far (5 goals) against Port and Fev has been giving great support. Anyone know how long Brennans out for (on suspension)?


----------



## newbie trader (10 April 2010)

We are the pride of Brisbane town,
We wear maroon, blue and gold.
We will always fight for victory,
Like Fitzroy, and Bears of old.
All for one, and one for all,
We will answer to the call.
Go Lions, Brisbane Lions,
We'll kick the winning score.
You'll hear our mighty roar


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> We are the pride of Brisbane town,



Brisbane have 2 chances. Only if *Buckley* was still there, and if *nun* had departed or aged since 2004. 

Get a grip newbie! 

St Kilda odds are longer now I reckon with the captain looking like he's mince.

Geelong should still win, but Bulldogs are shortening imo.


----------



## newbie trader (10 April 2010)

kennas said:


> Brisbane have 2 chances. Only if *Buckley* was still there, and if *nun* had departed or aged since 2004.
> 
> Get a grip newbie!
> 
> ...




Just supporting my team Kennas 

(I thought the Lions would lose the 3rd qrt which they did but didnt think they'd lose the last...shut off with 12 or so minutes left and conceeded 5 in a row)

Apparently Roo will be back sometime later in the season.


----------



## Tink (11 April 2010)

Tink said:


> Lets see how we go with Adelaide this week : )




Woohoo, Go the Dees


----------



## Ghetto23 (12 April 2010)

Go the Dockers!

Best start to a season yet, driven by the young blokes. Will be dangerous for a few years, premiership window for us opens next year I think. Need a bit of luck but I think we have the personnel to do it.

Freo!!!


----------



## mexican (12 April 2010)

Hate to say but the Dockers played really well. Deserved the win. No excuse for the Cats. Big lift next week, when the Flag is raised at the Cattery.
Dockers starting well, but I think they will drop off as always.


----------



## mexican (14 April 2010)

Shame about Riewoldt's injury, I really can't see him play for the rest of year.
Hope he does, as he is great to watch. 
Saints will see how much they need him now.
I think the Saints are a good enough side too still go all the way, except if they run into the Cats of course


----------



## nomore4s (17 April 2010)

Boy haven't Carlton, Essendon & Adelaide been disappointing so far this year?

At least Adelaide have excuses with a long injury list that has also affected their pre-season. The Bombers & Carlton have no such excuses though and atm have some glaring holes in their lists imo, will be interesting to see if they improve at all during the season, I'm expecting the Blues to get at least a little bit better as the season wears on.

On the flip side how improved are Port & Freo so far, both sides are looking reasonably dangerous especially Freo. I wonder if they can keep it up or whether they will fade?

St Kilda, Geelong, Bulldogs are still my favourites for the flag at this stage. And Richmond are surely a monty to win the wooden spoon.


----------



## newbie trader (17 April 2010)

Am going to the Lions game tonight YEWWWWWW! (I hope they win, although I have my doubts)


----------



## Whiskers (17 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Am going to the Lions game tonight YEWWWWWW! (*I hope they win, although I have my doubts*)




Four straight. Gotta be serious contenders now.


----------



## newbie trader (17 April 2010)

We are the pride of Brisbane town,
We wear maroon, blue and gold.
We will always fight for victory,
Like Fitzroy, and Bears of old.
All for one, and one for all,
We will answer to the call.
Go Lions, Brisbane Lions,
We'll kick the winning score.
You'll hear our mighty roar.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (17 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> We are the pride of Brisbane town,
> We wear maroon, blue and gold.
> We will always fight for victory,
> Like Fitzroy, and Bears of old.
> ...




Wasn't expecting that! Go Brisbane!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Boy haven't Carlton, Essendon & Adelaide been disappointing so far this year?
> 
> At least Adelaide have excuses with a long injury list that has also affected their pre-season. The Bombers & Carlton have no such excuses though and atm have some glaring holes in their lists imo, will be interesting to see if they improve at all during the season, I'm expecting the Blues to get at least a little bit better as the season wears on.
> 
> ...




Judd's back like a ball magnet and with Kruezer will be tough for any team in the comp.

IMO Tippett is the most over-rated forward in the comp. Adelaide have no forward line. They will be lucky to beat Richmond if they have more injuries.


----------



## nomore4s (18 April 2010)

Speaking of disappointing, how pathetic were Hawthorn last night. That is why I rate us a borderline finals team at best.

Our backline is a joke, Murphy, Guerra, Shoenmakers all turn the ball over with amazing ease and regularity. Franklin & Roughead are nowhere near the players they were 2 years ago, neither of them work hard enough imo - and what is the go with Rougheads kicking.

If it wasn't for Hodge, Mitchel & maybe Rioli we would be a bottom 4 side imo.

In short we suck.


----------



## snowking (18 April 2010)

Based on what has happened this year I think Brisbane, Freo and Sydney are the teams that have gone under the radar, until now at least. Brisbane has probably had the easiest start of the three teams in terms of not playing the top teams (I don't rate the Dogs), we will see how Freo goes against the Saints today. Swans have had a pretty easy line up as well but did play the Saints in round one and very nearly came out on top.

The top 8 this year could be a bit different this year


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 April 2010)

snowking said:


> Based on what has happened this year I think Brisbane, Freo and Sydney are the teams that have gone under the radar, until now at least. Brisbane has probably had the easiest start of the three teams in terms of not playing the top teams (I don't rate the Dogs), we will see how Freo goes against the Saints today. Swans have had a pretty easy line up as well but did play the Saints in round one and very nearly came out on top.
> 
> The top 8 this year could be a bit different this year




Saints to go 4-0 against Freo today. IMO


----------



## AussiePaul72 (18 April 2010)

Disclosure for those that don't know:
I'M A HUGE BRISBANE LIONS SUPPORTER!!!

Very impressed with their start to this season and to come from 4 goals down at half time to beat the Bulldogs (a definite contender this year) by 22 points was a great effort.

I don't see them as flag holders at the end of the season just yet to be honest. However, I'd be disappointed if they didn't make top 6 but that will depend on lack of injuries during the season. They have some wonderful young players who need some finals experience but also have some great experience up front and in the defensive line.

Anyway .... GO THE MIGHTY LIONS!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (18 April 2010)

Saints have just turned on the nitro against Freo. 4-0 coming up.


----------



## newbie trader (18 April 2010)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Disclosure for those that don't know:
> I'M A HUGE BRISBANE LIONS SUPPORTER!!!
> 
> Very impressed with their start to this season and to come from 4 goals down at half time to beat the Bulldogs (a definite contender this year) by 22 points was a great effort.
> ...




I think we have a lot more depth this year compared with the last couple which looks promising.

AHHH go the Lionss!!!


----------



## newbie trader (19 April 2010)

The media are saying that Brendan was to blame for the beer throwing incident on the weekend, I wish they would just lay off!

http://www.lions.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/5085/newsid/92637/default.aspx


----------



## Pivotonian (20 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Speaking of disappointing, how pathetic were Hawthorn last night. That is why I rate us a borderline finals team at best.
> 
> Our backline is a joke, Murphy, Guerra, Shoenmakers all turn the ball over with amazing ease and regularity. Franklin & Roughead are nowhere near the players they were 2 years ago, neither of them work hard enough imo - and what is the go with Rougheads kicking.
> 
> ...




Yes.  Yes you do.


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

Anyone here a member of their club (doesn't matter which)?

(I live in brissy therefore im a lions fan)

Do you think its a worthwhile purchase?


----------



## nomore4s (20 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Anyone here a member of their club (doesn't matter which)?
> 
> (I live in brissy therefore im a lions fan)
> 
> Do you think its a worthwhile purchase?




Yes, need to support your club, should give you free entry to home games as well.


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Yes, need to support your club, should give you free entry to home games as well.




What I understood by a LAFC membership (lions afl football club) was that its basically a season pass (all 11 2010 home games etc) with your own seats for the entire season.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> What I understood by a LAFC membership (lions afl football club) was that its basically a season pass (all 11 2010 home games etc) with your own seats for the entire season.




Are you planning on traveling to the MCG to watch the Grand Final if they make it? 

If so, a membership is the only way to have a chance for a seat. I stress the word chance because not all members get a seat at the Grand Final. Strange really, most GF crowds are in excess of 100,000 people. Roughly 60% of MCG GF seating is for corporates and the rest for participating clubs members. Being a student at UQ, you might be able to network your way into a corporate box.  But I doubt it!


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

There seems to be standard membership, prime and premium (i cant see a different between prime and preium apart from maybe a lions keyring?). I think I only want standard just the home games and w/e else comes with it. with prime and premium the extra you pay seems to be to 'garuntee' a seat at the grand final and not much else (you get everything you get in the standard version). 

centre wing seats 1210 for the season bit above my price range =]


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> There seems to be standard membership, prime and premium (i cant see a different between prime and preium apart from maybe a lions keyring?). I think I only want standard just the home games and w/e else comes with it. with prime and premium the extra you pay seems to be to 'garuntee' a seat at the grand final and not much else (you get everything you get in the standard version).
> 
> centre wing seats 1210 for the season bit above my price range =]




Well you seem pretty confident with the Lions from what you have posted. Not that I'm having a go, the Lions look pretty good at present. Especially when you consider that Clark was suspended last week, the ever-reliable Black has been under an injury cloud etc.. Brisbane are 4-0. JB has been blowing defenders away on a weekly basis and Fev did very well against a decent side with great defenders last week. You have Mr Determination Michael Voss as Coach. Maybe a premium membership is what you should be looking for ATM? Alternatively, get a part-time job at a major corporate (sales is where you should aim IMO) with a box at the MCG to supplement your student income and you may snag a ticket no?


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Well you seem pretty confident with the Lions from what you have posted. Not that I'm having a go, the Lions look pretty good at present. Especially when you consider that Clark was suspended last week, the ever-reliable Black has been under an injury cloud etc.. Brisbane are 4-0. JB has been blowing defenders away on a weekly basis and Fev did very well against a decent side with great defenders last week. You have Mr Determination Michael Voss as Coach. Maybe a premium membership is what you should be looking for ATM? Alternatively, get a part-time job at a major corporate (sales is where you should aim IMO) with a box at the MCG to supplement your student income and you may snag a ticket no?




I've supported the lions for about 6 years but because of school and chasing that ellusive OP a membership may not have been worthwhile as I wouldnt have been able to make all the games. But now that ive settled into uni and my time is more flexible I can make the games (i'm not just supporting them now because theyve 'come good' somewhat).


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> I've supported the lions for about 6 years but because of school and chasing that ellusive OP a membership may not have been worthwhile as I wouldnt have been able to make all the games. But now that ive settled into uni and my time is more flexible I can make the games (i'm not just supporting them now because theyve 'come good' somewhat).




Well done on getting into uni NT. Good to see that hard work can pay off. I'm just offering suggestions as to how you can get to the last Saturday in September. Where it matters most!


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Well done on getting into uni NT. Good to see that hard work can pay off. I'm just offering suggestions as to how you can get to the last Saturday in September. Where it matters most!




I don't think ill be able to make a GF until ive graduated haha def do not have the funds available as such. Have you ever been? Was it 'epic'!


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> I don't think ill be able to make a GF until ive graduated haha def do not have the funds available as such. Have you ever been? Was it 'epic'!




Of course you can go to a Grand Final. I did it in my 3rd year of the LLB. Give the lectures and tutes the boot for a week and fly down to Melbourne. You can always pick the tapes up at the library and catch up on the weekend following. 

I went to the GF in 1997. Crows v Saints. My team the Saints lost. Which of course was quite devastating at the time. The only reason I could go is that I could spell ovloV backwards whilst sober. A sad but memorable experience none-the-less.  Got completely hammered and ate well after for a few days in the aftermath probably would have extended the sojourn if we had won! :alcohol::bananasmi You have to go to Melbourne to understand IMHO.


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Of course you can go to a Grand Final. I did it in my 3rd year of the LLB. Give the lectures and tutes the boot for a week and fly down to Melbourne. You can always pick the tapes up at the library and catch up on the weekend following.




You never told me you did an LLB. I chuckled at the last bit. They stream the lectures live now onto a thing called 'lectopia'. Some people dont even bother coming into uni anymore.

Hopefully the lions will make the top 4 this year that would be impressive.


----------



## J&M (20 April 2010)

hey newbie 

Did you check out the Lions special $100 for 3 games inc the last game of the season vs the Swans 
Check the web site 


James


----------



## newbie trader (20 April 2010)

J&M said:


> hey newbie
> 
> Did you check out the Lions special $100 for 3 games inc the last game of the season vs the Swans
> Check the web site
> ...




Yeah. Only 1500 people on that membership plan are able to attend any given match. I took a look and most of the games seemed to be sold out. I went to WB sat night will probably go to Geelong and St Kilda then member next year.


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Yeah. Only 1500 people on that membership plan are able to attend any given match. I took a look and most of the games seemed to be sold out. I went to WB sat night will probably go to Geelong and St Kilda then member next year.




That sounds like the way to go. But if I were in your shoes don't forget about networking. There will always be some who share an interest. Connect and you're away regardless of background/skill/old school tie or talent. Just advice IMHO. 

I'd rather watch the GF at the ground live and bear a bunch of self-infatuated egos that have never played the game than not do it all.  It takes discipline to NOT deck someone during this process but hey at least your there! Your there man! That's all that counts.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Anyone here a member of their club (doesn't matter which)?
> 
> (I live in brissy therefore im a lions fan)
> 
> *Do you think its a worthwhile purchase?*




I am a St Kilda member, more to give financial support to the club then anything else. 

it's very worthwhile, if the club has no paid members then they could face extinction.


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 April 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> I am a St Kilda member, more to give financial support to the club then anything else.
> 
> it's very worthwhile, if the club has no paid members then they could face extinction.




That's what I'm talking about. In the words of Shane Crawford.


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 April 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> I am a St Kilda member, more to give financial support to the club then anything else.
> 
> it's very worthwhile, if the club has no paid members then they could face extinction.




I don't live in Australia. How can I as a supporter and former member of the St Kilda F.C take advantage of my geographical disposition, if my boss will not allow me time off to attend finals in OZ?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 April 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> I don't live in Australia. How can I as a supporter and former member of the St Kilda F.C take advantage of my geographical disposition, if my boss will not allow me time off to attend finals in OZ?




hmmm, well you can join on the international membership 5 games for $90. I go to about 6 or so games a year at most. I like going but I actually enjoy watching the game on TV, as I can see more of what's happening. I know the atmosphere and all that. I am strange! 

so if you want to stay a member look at the INT deal. If you boss is not happy to let you go to the finals I am sorry mate but all you have is the full game reply on the AFL site. (unless you have TV coverage where you are?)

Go-Saints!


----------



## Tink (21 April 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Anyone here a member of their club (doesn't matter which)?
> 
> (I live in brissy therefore im a lions fan)
> 
> Do you think its a worthwhile purchase?




Yep, I agree with most posters, you should support your Club

My daughter and I are Melbourne members, and my sons a Carlton member

If you want to go to the Finals, helps with a membership.


----------



## Tink (25 April 2010)

Just for you Jim Stynes

_It's a grand old flag
It's a high flying flag_

Go the Melbourne Demons 

:bananasmi


----------



## >Apocalypto< (26 April 2010)

well what I saw on Sat night was a sure mirror image of what i saw happen at AMMI this time last year to Port!

Damn I didn't see any Saints footy! 

well I hope the boys bring there A game this weekend for the Friday night game with the Dogs!

GO SAINTS


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 May 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> well what I saw on Sat night was a sure mirror image of what i saw happen at AMMI this time last year to Port!
> 
> Damn I didn't see any Saints footy!
> 
> ...




Great game tonight Apoc. Not bad considering it was the Saints third game in 12 days. At least St.Kilda get a nine day break to face Carlton next round. 

Sam Fisher (you bloody beauty ) smashed Hall all night & kicked the winner. 
Armitage & McQualter were great in the the final 5 minutes. 



Here's a quote to remember come September

Dennis Commetti with 6 minutes and 57 seconds to go in the final quarter.
Dogs 6 10 46
Saints 4 7 31

"Looking at their second consecutive loss the Saints. Talk about the finals they will have to make it first."

5-1.


----------



## pixel (1 May 2010)

hmm - I saw a different game tonight.
It was still played between Western Bulldogs and St Kilda, but it was such a dull affair, killing time with short handballs and kicks back to a free mate, inaccuracy in front of goal, and petty niggles ... although I had tipped the Saints by 9, I didn't think either team deserved to win.
Most definitely, neither deserved, on tonight's performance, to play in the GF.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 May 2010)

pixel said:


> hmm - I saw a different game tonight.
> It was still played between Western Bulldogs and St Kilda, but it was such a dull affair, killing time with short handballs and kicks back to a free mate





I thought it was an intriguing display of battle chess that Ross Lyon eventually won. Go the 4 points! Go the Sainters!


----------



## newbie trader (1 May 2010)

Lions game tonight - Sherman and Power are back which is very positive, however, Merrett is out (bit of a problem as he played on Bradshaw during training etc when Bradshaw played for us). Hope the lions get up tonight will be a good game.


----------



## nomore4s (1 May 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> I thought it was an intriguing display of battle chess that Ross Lyon eventually won. Go the 4 points! Go the Sainters!




Are you serious? You must be the most one-eyed supporter in the world.

That as well as the Saints game last week was one of the worst games of footy ever, if St Kilda continue to play that brand of footy they will lose a few games imo.

It keeps their opponents in the game and while they got lucky this week last week they paid the price.

I would be surprised and disappointed if they won a flag playing that style of football. I for one will be going for any side that plays St Kilda in the GF if St Kilda make it, that style of footy doesn't deserve to win a flag imo.

I certainly won't be watching too many more Saints games either.


----------



## JTLP (1 May 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Are you serious? You must be the most one-eyed supporter in the world.
> 
> That as well as the Saints game last week was one of the worst games of footy ever, if St Kilda continue to play that brand of footy they will lose a few games imo.
> 
> ...




Agree 100%.

St Kilda are like watching grass grow. Every time the Dogs went forward it just turned into every St Kilda player being behind the halfway mark and having about 5 free men in their defensive 50. This caused the Dogs to chip the ball around and not go up the guts. 

I've never liked the Saints or Ross Lyon. Arrogant, sooky and a team full of dirty dogs and shady characters.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (1 May 2010)

pixel said:


> ... although I had tipped the Saints by 9




lol, I had the exact same tip, Saints by 9. 

It was pretty much the one and only time I actually wanted the saints to kick another goal, but only to get my tip exactly right  Still felt a little ill cheering the Saints on to kick another one though


----------



## gav (1 May 2010)

JTLP said:


> St Kilda are like watching grass grow. Every time the Dogs went forward it just turned into every St Kilda player being behind the halfway mark and having about 5 free men in their defensive 50. This caused the Dogs to chip the ball around and not go up the guts.




I didn't watch last night's game, but the way you described it sounds exactly like the style of play the Swans used in 2005 and 2006.  Very frustrating to watch.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (1 May 2010)

yes guys is was slow and restrictive and at times very frustrating for me a saints supporter. 

But, they did there job kept in the game while restricting the dogs to a very low score. Now the saints did this all last year, the only difference, we went forward and scored in the process. 

I have to say we miss Roo, but based on the current structure we have to win how we can. I will say one thing though, if we can't structure our offense and forward moves we won't do to well. 

the score board is what matters and while it's fine to keep teams to 50 points or less you still have to kick 12 or more to win each time.

all in all a lucky win, but a win!

March em in SAINTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTLP (1 May 2010)

gav said:


> I didn't watch last night's game, but the way you described it sounds exactly like the style of play the Swans used in 2005 and 2006.  Very frustrating to watch.




Exactly that style. And the Swans still do it. As much as I hate them Essendon play an exciting brand of football...run, carry and straight up the middle. Tonight's game against my boy's will be fantastic...cursing Sydney is showing the Brisbane game 

The AFL can't really do much to combat this style of play. I guess teams need a few long bombers who can drill a goal from 50+ out and that will quickly desolve any 'zoning'. Just the hand off to Hodge/Gilbee etc etc will do it


----------



## nomore4s (2 May 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Speaking of disappointing, how pathetic were Hawthorn last night. That is why I rate us a borderline finals team at best.
> 
> Our backline is a joke, Murphy, Guerra, Shoenmakers all turn the ball over with amazing ease and regularity. Franklin & Roughead are nowhere near the players they were 2 years ago, neither of them work hard enough imo - and what is the go with Rougheads kicking.
> 
> ...




Rinse & repeat.

We are without a doubt a bottom 4 side atm, I think we would struggle to beat Richmond on current form. Too many of our players don't deserve to be playing AFL football on current form imo, and even worse too many of them look like they aren't interested in playing AFL football.


----------



## Pivotonian (3 May 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Are you serious? You must be the most one-eyed supporter in the world.
> 
> That as well as the Saints game last week was one of the worst games of footy ever, if St Kilda continue to play that brand of footy they will lose a few games imo.
> 
> ...




Hear hear!

That game on Friday night was embarrassing for the AFL and embarrassing for all Saints supporters.  Frankly, if I was a Saints supporter and had that crap served up to me every week, I would boycott.  Seven (7)! scording shots in three and a bit quarters of footy at Etihad is absolutely atrocious.

Thank goodness my team is one of the most exciting, highest scoring sides in recent history AND wins games as well.  At least I can go to matches and cheer *goals*.

By any reckoning, last years' grand final was a win for the game itself and for supporters of good football everywhere.  If the Saints had won, can you imagine all the other clubs this year trying to copy them?  For the football viewing public, it would have been a tragedy of epic proportions.

The only good news (besides the lack of a flag) is that like the Swans of a few years ago and "Clarko's Cluster" of 2008, teams will sooner or later work you out and force Lyon and co to change the gameplan.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 May 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> That game on Friday night was embarrassing for the AFL and embarrassing for all Saints supporters.  Frankly, if I was a Saints supporter and had that crap served up to me every week, I would boycott.  Seven (7)! scording shots in three and a bit quarters of footy at Etihad is absolutely atrocious.





I feel sorry for you Piv that you had to watch such a boring spectacle on Friday night. I would never consider boycotting as a Saints fan though. If we win a flag this year playing that sort of football after waiting all my life to see a flag, I'll take it anyday. Just remember who invented the flood, it was not the St Kilda football club.

GO SAINTS. BORE THE PANTS OFF THEM!!!!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (4 May 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Hear hear!
> 
> That game on Friday night was embarrassing for the AFL and embarrassing for all Saints supporters.  Frankly, if I was a Saints supporter and had that crap served up to me every week, I would boycott.  Seven (7)! scording shots in three and a bit quarters of footy at Etihad is absolutely atrocious..




Big deal, the game was an arm wrestle and the better team snatched it. come on 4 weeks ago the saints had 7 or more goals in their opening term. short memory. the game to the Dockers was a shoot out. please two games and the saints are playing the worst football? last year we played the best football ever seen.



> Thank goodness my team is one of the most exciting, highest scoring sides in recent history AND wins games as well.  At least I can go to matches and cheer *goals*.




I guess the pies. 



> By any reckoning, last years' grand final was a win for the game itself and for supporters of good football everywhere.  If the Saints had won, can you imagine all the other clubs this year trying to copy them?  For the football viewing public, it would have been a tragedy of epic proportions.




crap, it was wet and a massive struggle for both teams. most of last year the saints shot through the corridor to the horror of most opponents. again short memory.



> The only good news (besides the lack of a flag) is that like the Swans of a few years ago and "Clarko's Cluster" of 2008, teams will sooner or later work you out and force Lyon and co to change the gameplan.




The current game plan is due to one massive fact, we're missing our key forward. or is that not an issue. the whole game plan has had to change. think about it. 

Basicly an idiot post on a many points.


CARN THE SAINTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (4 May 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Rinse & repeat.
> 
> We are without a doubt a bottom 4 side atm, I think we would struggle to beat Richmond on current form. Too many of our players don't deserve to be playing AFL football on current form imo, and even worse too many of them look like they aren't interested in playing AFL football.




yeh, a world of trouble down at Hawks land ATM, well at least you grabbed a premiership in the last 40+ year! 

I can't remember seeing a team just fall off like that after taking the major prize.


----------



## Pivotonian (7 May 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> Big deal, the game was an arm wrestle and the better team snatched it. come on 4 weeks ago the saints had 7 or more goals in their opening term. short memory. the game to the Dockers was a shoot out. please two games and the saints are playing the worst football? last year we played the best football ever seen.




Better team last Friday?  For the last 10 minutes, yes.  Not so sure about the rest of the match.  You were behind for pretty much the entire game until then.

So let's look at the Saints so far this year.  You are averaging the lowest points per game of any of the top 10 teams on the ladder this year, other than Port Adelaide.  Considering there was a blowout against the Roos (mainly due to straight kicking - you still only had 28 scoring shots) and you play the majority of your games at Etihad (4 of 6 so far), that's a fairly indicative I would have thought.

Even your "shootout" against the Dockers at Etihad produced 51 scoring shots and an aggregate of 201 points - thats only 5th highest for scoring shots and 3rd highest for aggregate score among just the games played that week.  On the same day without the benefit of a roof and pristine conditions Geelong had 44 scoring shots and 159 points by themselves.

But of greater concern is that in the last two weeks you have scores of 44 and 49.  The latter again under the roof at Etihad.  Yes its only two weeks, but if it starts to become a longer term trend then the game will be far the worse for it.  That was my point.  Not that you produce terrible games every week, but that your gameplan is more likely to produce terrible games, and the more it is used by you and (heaven forbid) by other clubs, the more terrible games we will get.

Sure, Riewoldt's out, bad luck.  But you need to be able to cover a single player, even if he's your best key forward.  Look at Carlton - they lost Fev over the off season and still averaging comfortably higher scores than the Saints this year.

Oh, and by the way, the Saints have been a great side for the last year and a bit, no doubt, but the "best football ever seen" is so ridiculously laughable that I hesitate to even mention it.  I mean, come on, you win 20/22 - not even the best H&A record in the past three years, let alone ever - before falling over the line in a PF and then losing a GF, and its the "best football ever seen"?  What a joke.

Bottom line: very good team, not fantastic, tend to be overly defensive generally but right now seem to have degenerated into really ugly "football" because they can't cope with the loss of one player.



>Apocalypto< said:


> I guess the pies.




You guess wrong.  I would have thought my user name gave it away, but I guess not so I'll give you some clues:
- We are the highest scoring side in the AFL this year (average per game), again
- We have top two highest single game scores of any club this year
- We play a very attractive, quick, attacking brand of football
- We beat you in the GF last year for our second flag in three years



>Apocalypto< said:


> crap, it was wet and a massive struggle for both teams. most of last year the saints shot through the corridor to the horror of most opponents. again short memory.




I wasn't talking about the GF game itself, I was talking about the credibility that would have attached to the Saints gameplan had you won the GF.

I would say that the Saints gameplan can be fine in the hands of the Saints, as you have a lot of scoring power through the middle and up forward and really hurt teams on the rebound.  And you have done that on several occasions since the start of 2009.  But when it goes wrong (see the last two weeks), it is all defence and no offence and it gets spectacularly bad.

My concern for AFL supporters generally was that had the Saints won the GF, over the off season lesser teams would have tried to copy the gameplan, and we'd end up with plenty more games like last Friday night.



>Apocalypto< said:


> The current game plan is due to one massive fact, we're missing our key forward. or is that not an issue. the whole game plan has had to change. think about it.




Surely the Saints are better than that?  You lose one player, even a great one, and you're reduced to scoring an aggregate of 93 in eight quarters of football.  In fact, take out the last 10 minutes of Friday night and you scored 75 in about seven and a half quarters.  Wow.

As I said above, if you're going to be a great side, you need to learn to cover a single player.

I can use Geelong as an example, not just because they're my team, but because by any definition they're a great side.

Last week we were missing clearly the best player in the competition (Ablett),the best fullback of the past decade (Scarlett) and a mutliple B&F winner (Corey), and still won by 18 goals while posting the highest score of any side this season.  OK, so only against Richmond, but still.

We were without arguably our most important player, Ottens, for much of last year (and now he's out for much of this year too) and still went 18-4.  We have also lost Chapman, Scarlett, Ablett, S Johnson, Varcoe, Stokes, Rooke, Harley and others for extended periods of time over the last couple of years, but have still won as many games as we have.

So Riewoldt is out for a while.  Suck it up, and learn to play without him.



>Apocalypto< said:


> Basicly an idiot post on a many points.




LOL.  And yours was basically an emotional spew that either ignored or misunderstood my point, and lacked much at all in the way of logic or sense.


----------



## gav (7 May 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Rinse & repeat.
> 
> We are without a doubt a bottom 4 side atm, I think we would struggle to beat Richmond on current form. Too many of our players don't deserve to be playing AFL football on current form imo, and even worse too many of them look like they aren't interested in playing AFL football.




Your guys were smashed in the ruck by Essendon, so how do you think they'll fair against Cox and NicNat this week?


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2010)

Anyone taking a punt on the Premier?

I read somewhere that the top 5 picks were all around $4.00 - $4.50 ish.

I don't think anyone can beat them.

Why not put a few K on each of them and take the arb?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (7 May 2010)

Its official. All umpires should be shot.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 May 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> LOL.  And yours was basically an emotional spew that either ignored or misunderstood my point, and lacked much at all in the way of logic or sense.




nice waffle.

your fist post was based on two games. hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 May 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> nice waffle.
> 
> your fist post was based on two games. hmmmmmmmmmmm




yes. poor sampling. 

This thread will be updated weekly.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 May 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> yes. poor sampling.
> 
> This thread will be updated weekly.




its amazing, play two average games and we get crucified! that fella is as bad as the media. I still remember last year we played some of the best football ever seen. now it's ruining the game!

o well GL what's a Saints supporter to do?


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 May 2010)

>Apocalypto< said:


> its amazing, play two average games and we get crucified! that fella is as bad as the media. I still remember last year we played some of the best football ever seen. now it's ruining the game!
> 
> o well GL what's a Saints supporter to do?




Yes Apoc. What were the stats of the 2008 GF?

Geelong 11.23 (18 rushed) 
Hawthorn 18.7 

Looks like peppering the square doesn't work for the Cats unless they ditch pin-up dud Hawkins and Pods holds up this season. 

Bad memories for the Cats. Oh well, all looks well for the Saints back half this season.  

LESSON

We don't need a key forward. You need a better forward line! 

Well maybe it was more like 15 rushed!

*How boring???*

But who won? 

"That's what I'm talking about" - Shane Crawford


----------



## Tink (8 May 2010)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Its official. All umpires should be shot.




Yep, after last nights Melbourne-Bulldogs game - PATHETIC

2 goals given as points to Melbourne were questionable, and since when do they listen to a player over a goal umpire?

It has really gone to the dogs.


----------



## mexican (8 May 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yes Apoc. What were the stats of the 2008 GF?
> 
> Geelong 11.23 (18 rushed)
> Hawthorn 18.7
> ...




And who won it last year??? 
Shame the Saints can't play "the best football ever seen" on the day it counts!


----------



## nomore4s (8 May 2010)

gav said:


> Your guys were smashed in the ruck by Essendon, so how do you think they'll fair against Cox and NicNat this week?




hahaha Gav, we've been smashed in the ruck by every team this year. Renouf is at best a second rate ruckman at this stage, he would normally be the 2nd string ruckman in our team.

The be honest I would be surprised if we beat the Eagles over there, all I'm hoping for is a more competitive effort and some ticker to be shown by the players.


----------



## nulla nulla (8 May 2010)

Tink said:


> Yep, after last nights Melbourne-Bulldogs game - PATHETIC
> 
> 2 goals given as points to Melbourne were questionable, and since when do they listen to a player over a goal umpire?
> 
> It has really gone to the dogs.




We was robbed! Go the Dee's.


----------



## newbie trader (8 May 2010)

Lions v Freo tonight. Hopefully the lions can come back to their winning ways. If Freo can win tonight (on the road) you would think that they may be a real contender?


----------



## Pivotonian (8 May 2010)

Good to see the Saints mafia is out and about.

So your best comebacks to my detailed and well reasoned post were:
- My first post (ie. the one *before* the one you should have been responding to) was apparently based on just two games
- We lost the '08 GF, and it was boring because *Hawthorn* rushed a lot of behinds, which says what about Geelong 

Oh, and after being the highest scoring side in 2007, 2008 and so far in 2010, and second highest in 2009 behind the Dogs (only 60-odd points less over the entire season), apparently *we're* the ones who need a better forward line! 

Maybe you should try posting with some facts behind you next time.  Might be a novel experience.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 May 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> We was robbed! Go the Dee's.




what a game on friday, I was rooting for the dees what a shame they judt fell short like that. not to worry Nulla the future looks good for you guys, so much young talent!


----------



## gav (9 May 2010)

nomore4s said:


> hahaha Gav, we've been smashed in the ruck by every team this year. Renouf is at best a second rate ruckman at this stage, he would normally be the 2nd string ruckman in our team.
> 
> The be honest I would be surprised if we beat the Eagles over there, all I'm hoping for is a more competitive effort and some ticker to be shown by the players.




Hitouts: 61 to 29 :  Not exactly a brilliant game of footy to watch though.  West Coast had quite a few opportunities to seal the game earlier.  The Hawks did well to fight back and stay in the match.  

I was very impressed with Kennedy.  His best performance to date, and is one of the most accurate goal kickers in the league so far this year.  West Coast have missed a decent focal point up forward for more than a decade, so I'll be watching anxiously to see how he performs for the remainder of the year.  And LeCras was brilliant yet again.


----------



## nomore4s (10 May 2010)

gav said:


> Hitouts: 61 to 29 :




It's not so much the hitouts that are killing us, it is the clearances (even though the hitouts do have an effect on this stat).


----------



## >Apocalypto< (10 May 2010)

well well,

Tonight St Kilda received a little lesson in Football! need a strong reply next weekend when we meet the Bombers!


----------



## newbie trader (10 May 2010)

Brisbane are out of the top 8.................................................


----------



## Tink (11 May 2010)

Yep, big changes to last year.

Son was happy with Carlton last night

What's Collingwood doing up the top  lol



nulla nulla said:


> We was robbed! Go the Dee's.




Yep, Go the Dee's


----------



## Tatts (11 May 2010)

Tink said:


> What's Collingwood doing up the top  lol




What about Freo sitting second. They should be at the other end of the ladder...


----------



## Pivotonian (12 May 2010)

So many questions.

Are Carlton the smokies this year?  They've knocked off both last year's grand finalists in the last 3 weeks, and done it very easily too.

Or is Collingwood the team to beat?  Carlton may have smashed Geelong and St Kilda, but in between they got smashed themselves by the Pies.  Travelling very nicely, Collingwood, but of course it is only May and we know what they are like in September (and July for that matter).  Next two weeks will test.

And what about Fremantle?  Have to be a real top 4 contender now, and if they make it there anything can happen.

Brisbane, after looking a million dollars only a few weeks ago, have crashed and are looking like they might struggle to keep touch with the eight.

Adelaide and Hawthorn were considered by most a lock for finals action before the season started, and now both have their work cut out for them just to avoid the bottom 4 (you'd think the Tigers have the spoon wrapped up already).

And while preseason favourites St Kilda and the Dogs are travelling a little better than the Hawks and the Crows, neither have impressed so far.  Both could have easily been on only 2-3 wins at this stage.  Do they really look like likely premiers at the moment?

Its a wide open season, peoples.


----------



## mexican (12 May 2010)

GEELONG!


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 May 2010)

Speed it up in my opinion. The game is about strategy. The more execution/turnovers the better the game.
Why ruin the spectacle of the great game?


http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-ne...d-to-hamstring-injury-rise-20100512-uy1m.html


----------



## nomore4s (13 May 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Speed it up in my opinion. The game is about strategy. The more execution/turnovers the better the game.
> Why ruin the spectacle of the great game?




Hahaha, that coming from a St Kilda supporter, the one team hell bent on slowing the game down and destroying it as a spectacle.


----------



## newbie trader (16 May 2010)

The Hawks are hanging on by a thread


----------



## YELNATS (16 May 2010)

mexican said:


> GEELONG!




Spot on Mex.

Friday's game against the Pies will define the premiership favourite. 

Cats would like to welcome back Corey, the Pods and Kelly but not sure they'll be ready. Stokes made a good return to AFL footy and Hawkins is finding his feet in a new role on the ball.


----------



## newbie trader (16 May 2010)

YELNATS said:


> Spot on Mex.
> 
> Friday's game against the Pies will define the premiership favourite.
> 
> Cats would like to welcome back Corey, the Pods and Kelly but not sure they'll be ready. Stokes made a good return to AFL footy and Hawkins is finding his feet in a new role on the ball.




I went to the Lions match Sat night, Geelong made us look stupid. I'm glad that channel 7 will be showing the game live on Friday night.


----------



## mexican (17 May 2010)

YELNATS said:


> Spot on Mex.
> 
> Friday's game against the Pies will define the premiership favourite.
> 
> Cats would like to welcome back Corey, the Pods and Kelly but not sure they'll be ready. Stokes made a good return to AFL footy and Hawkins is finding his feet in a new role on the ball.




Agree Yelnats. Will do Hawkins a world of good playing on the ball. People have been a harsh on him, they tend to forget how young he is. 
Prefer if the cats drop Friday nights game and let the media run wild on the Pies band wagon. Pressure will be on them come September. 
The cats don't look under done in the last couple of weeks, getting match fit and doing very well without Ottens, Rooke and Corey.


----------



## Pivotonian (18 May 2010)

mexican said:


> Agree Yelnats. Will do Hawkins a world of good playing on the ball. People have been a harsh on him, they tend to forget how young he is.




Exactly.

He's still only 21yo, which is an absolute baby in KPP terms, and FWIW his early record compares quite favourably with some of the KPP superstars of the competition (Hall, Brown, Bradshaw, Tredrea, etc).

If he gets to Kosi's age and has still only played about 5 good games in his career, well then the haters might have a case.


----------



## mexican (23 May 2010)

Cats looking good, still along way to go. But looking HUNGRY again.
Yelnats and Pivotonian who would you drop when Ottens and Corey  are fit to play?

Other teams could only dream of having this much depth!


----------



## newbie trader (29 May 2010)

Its been a while coming but,

We are the pride of Brisbane town
We wear maroon, blue and gold
We will always fight for victory
Like Fitzroy and Bears of old
All for one and one for all
We will answer to the call
Go Lions, Brisbane Lions
We’ll kick the winning score
You’ll hear our mighty roar!


----------



## gav (29 May 2010)

LOL Newbie, I'm surprised you remember the words!  It's been a while... :


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 May 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Hahaha, that coming from a St Kilda supporter, the one team hell bent on slowing the game down and destroying it as a spectacle.




Where is your team on the ladder at present?

Well personally (in my honest opinion) my team is not so good at present.

But we are in the top 4.

Geelong will probably pump us in the finals.

But who knows about who is really hungry??? 

The salivation for success can only go so far.


----------



## newbie trader (30 May 2010)

gav said:


> LOL Newbie, I'm surprised you remember the words!  It's been a while... :




Really happy with the game. We are missing key players but were still able to knock off 2nd. A good way to celebrate Luke Power's 250th game. Saw earlier in the week on the Collingwood Facebook page their supporters bragging about how it would be an easy game etc etc...Oh how I hate Collingwood and their supporters.


----------



## newbie trader (5 June 2010)

I cannot believe that we let North Melbourne get out to the lead they did (44 points). Even though we came back in the end and only lost by 1 point it was a mostly poor performance by Brisbane against a side they should have beaten. Not sure whether it was the best decision to play Brennen after only 3 weeks rest for a broken leg/foot. Bring on the WB!


----------



## nulla nulla (14 June 2010)

Great game today, Melbourne v's Collingwood. Fast tough football.


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 June 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Great game today, Melbourne v's Collingwood. Fast tough football.




Spot on Nulla.

Poor old Melbourne. Twice this year they probably "should have" won - but won neither.

Duckman


----------



## Tink (14 June 2010)

Oh well Duckman, at least we didnt get thrashed by Collingwood


----------



## newbie trader (14 June 2010)

Does anyone think that over time should be played so as there is a clear winner and loser?


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Does anyone think that over time should be played so as there is a clear winner and loser?



Like 'extra time'? Yes. But I actually thing the final could be played best of three type of thing. It's a bit silly playing 22 games and then the best overall team possibly loses...


----------



## newbie trader (14 June 2010)

kennas said:


> Like 'extra time'? Yes. But I actually thing the final could be played best of three type of thing. It's a bit silly playing 22 games and then the best overall team possibly loses...




I agree with overtime but disagree with the 3 game final series. By the GF you should have the two best teams of the league. If by the best overall team you mean no.1 on the ladder after 22 rounds then whats the point of a GF why not just award it to the top of the ladder after 22 rounds? I think having a 3 game series would be to drag it out a bit too much and would take away some of the grandeur of a GF match. If a team doesn't play to their best ability on the day thats just bad luck (or bad football) and it is obvious that the other team is deserving (they will have gone through all of the same hoops as the other team to get to the GF).


----------



## nulla nulla (15 June 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> Spot on Nulla.
> 
> Poor old Melbourne. Twice this year they probably "should have" won - but won neither.
> 
> Duckman




Yes, las time we met, Collingwood were the winners by 1 point. The final scores yesterday showed that we (Melbourne) were the improved side. This time we drew. lol  

Next time we meet, you could anticipate a win.


----------



## gav (15 June 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> Yes, las time we met, Collingwood were the winners by 1 point. The final scores yesterday showed that we (Melbourne) were the improved side. This time we drew. lol
> 
> Next time we meet, you could anticipate a win.




Yep, the Dees are definitely improving!  You can expect a 1 point victory when you place the Pies next :

I'm lost for words when it comes to my team (West Coast).  Last week we were goal for goal the entire match against Geelong, and we were still in the game with 5 minutes to go.  I hadn't seen that type of intensity (from West Coast) for years.  One week later, we get smashed by Richmond.  F***ing RICHMOND!!!   I'm just glad I was at work so I didn't go to the game...


----------



## newbie trader (15 June 2010)

gav said:


> Yep, the Dees are definitely improving!  You can expect a 1 point victory when you place the Pies next :
> 
> I'm lost for words when it comes to my team (West Coast).  Last week we were goal for goal the entire match against Geelong, and we were still in the game with 5 minutes to go.  I hadn't seen that type of intensity (from West Coast) for years.  One week later, we get smashed by Richmond.  F***ing RICHMOND!!!   I'm just glad I was at work so I didn't go to the game...




You've got to admit Jack Riewoldt has been pretty exciting.


----------



## gav (15 June 2010)

Not as exciting as Naitanui!  (although I may be a tad bias )


----------



## YELNATS (15 June 2010)

gav said:


> I'm lost for words when it comes to my team (West Coast).  Last week we were goal for goal the entire match against Geelong, and we were still in the game with 5 minutes to go.  I hadn't seen that type of intensity (from West Coast) for years.  One week later, we get smashed by Richmond.  F***ing RICHMOND!!!   I'm just glad I was at work so I didn't go to the game...




Lions at home, Lambs away.


----------



## YELNATS (15 June 2010)

kennas said:


> Like 'extra time'? Yes. But I actually thing the final could be played best of three type of thing. It's a bit silly playing 22 games and then the best overall team possibly loses...




Best of 3 games? LOL. 

How could that be, the players are practically in wheelchairs and slings after a GF match. This is AFL, the fastest physical contact footy there is, not world series baseball.


----------



## Pivotonian (15 June 2010)

kennas said:


> Like 'extra time'? Yes. But I actually thing the final could be played best of three type of thing. It's a bit silly playing 22 games and then the best overall team possibly loses...




Spoken like a true analyst!

The best team for the whole of 2008 was Geelong, yet Hawthorn won the flag.  The best team for most of 2009 was St Kilda, yet Geelong won the flag.

Many would say that is part of the romanticism of our game, and I agree, but it is also unfair in a lot of ways.  A lot can go wrong in a single game of football, not least injuries either before or during a game that can definitely influence the result.

The EPL system is clearly much fairer, but it doesn't build to such a magnificent climax every year.


----------



## newbie trader (15 June 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Spoken like a true analyst!
> 
> The best team for the whole of 2008 was Geelong, yet Hawthorn won the flag.  The best team for most of 2009 was St Kilda, yet Geelong won the flag.
> 
> ...




What does one have to achieve to be considered the 'best overall team'?


----------



## nulla nulla (15 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> What does one have to achieve to be considered the 'best overall team'?




Winning the premiership is usualy a good indicator.


----------



## Pivotonian (16 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> What does one have to achieve to be considered the 'best overall team'?




Easiest way to measure it, I would have thought, is whoever wins the most games over the year.

In 2008, Geelong went 21-1 in the regular season, including a win in its only game against eventual premier Hawthorn, and finished 3 games and plenty of percentage clear on top.

In 2009, St Kilda went 20-2 in the regular season, including a win in its only game against eventual premier Geelong, and finished 2 games and plenty of percentage clear on top.

In both cases, they clearly performed better over a longer period of the season than any other side (including the one that won the GF), so it seems to be that is a pretty good argument to say they were the "best overall team" for the year.

And to pre-empt a couple of obvious arguments:

 - You could say that the team that performs best under pressure (ie. in the GF) should be considered the best team, and that is a fair point - I guess it partly depends on your definition of "best".  However I keep coming back to the fact that the GF is only *one game*, and a lot can happen in one game that can affect the result

 - True, the draw is not equal, but I would argue that is mainly a factor at in the middle of the table where sides have to play teams better than they are.  I don't think you could mount a serious argument that either Geelong in 2008 or St Kilda in 2009 finished on top due to an "favourable draw"

Adelaide of 1997-8 is also a prime candidate for a premier who was not necessarily the best side of the year.

Now, to be clear, I like the fact we have a Grand Final and am not in any way advocating a change to an EPL style system, but I think we need to acknowledge that it doesn't always reward the year's best team.


----------



## springhill (16 June 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Easiest way to measure it, I would have thought, is whoever wins the most games over the year.




There is already an award for this, the The McClelland Trophy.


----------



## Dunger (16 June 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Easiest way to measure it, I would have thought, is whoever wins the most games over the year.
> 
> In 2008, Geelong went 21-1 in the regular season, including a win in its only game against eventual premier Hawthorn, and finished 3 games and plenty of percentage clear on top.
> 
> ...




I think you're missing the point. The teams train play each year to win the GF. As in the point of playing AFL is to make the GF and win it.

The home and away season is to decide who's good enough to play in the finals. So having a 20-2 record means nothing once the finals starts. As we've seen, anything can happen in finals series and the better team wins on the day.

If you can't handle the pressure of being in the finals for whatever reason then you aren't the best.

Adelaide weren't the best team 2 years in a row but they still managed to win 2 Grand Finals? I would have to strongly disagree that they weren't the best team. They were the best team 2 years in a row, especially since they backed up the first Premiership with another. 

On your hypothesis one could say they are a better person than you but they should have more than one life to prove it if they stuff it up at some point.


----------



## nomore4s (16 June 2010)

The other thing to take into consideration would be how teams would change their approach to the home & away season.

Geelong probably wouldn't have been so conservative in resting so many players at various stages of the year last season if the had to finish on top to win the flag.


----------



## newbie trader (16 June 2010)

Also if you're not in at least the top 4 at the back end of the season what's the point of playing if the flag goes to no.1 after 22 rounds?


----------



## newbie trader (20 June 2010)

Lions game on Saturday night was pathetic. No spirit no nothing. Any other Brisbane Lions supporters here?


----------



## newbie trader (26 June 2010)

Anyone watch the Geelong v St Kilda match? I missed it but saw Geelong were on 43 at half time but only ended up on 46? What happend?


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 June 2010)

September beckons PUSSIES!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq2nFmrQdqI


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 June 2010)

St.Kilda are ready. Are Geelong?


Don't mention Riewoldt that would just be an ugly decimation of the opposition! 

GO SAINTS!!!!!!


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Anyone watch the Geelong v St Kilda match? I missed it but saw Geelong were on 43 at half time but only ended up on 46? What happend?




Fantastic defensive performance by St Kilda. Hats off. However I wouldn't be too worried if I were a Geelong supporter. It was a game that was influenced by the weather conditions. Rain is always a leveller - however when the underdog's best asset is defence and it's weaklink is scoring - it amplifies it 5 fold.

If the Grand Final is played in cold wet conditions then St Kilda can take some comfort. It was a game that totally suited the Saints. Saints controlled the game and their midfield and small forwards better acclimatised to the conditions. Riewoldt wouldn't have had a huge impact last night and neither would have Hawkin or Mooney. Tall marking forwards like J-Pod should have stayed in the tracksuits.

But Geelong did miss Kelly and Chapman. 

Great win to St Kilda but considering Ottens as well as the abovementioned - Geelong have far more up their sleeve than the Saints on a clear spring day in September.

Duckman


----------



## JTLP (26 June 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> Fantastic defensive performance by St Kilda. Hats off. However I wouldn't be too worried if I were a Geelong supporter. It was a game that was influenced by the weather conditions. Rain is always a leveller - however when the underdog's best asset is defence and it's weaklink is scoring - it amplifies it 5 fold.
> 
> If the Grand Final is played in cold wet conditions then St Kilda can take some comfort. It was a game that totally suited the Saints. Saints controlled the game and their midfield and small forwards better acclimatised to the conditions. Riewoldt wouldn't have had a huge impact last night and neither would have Hawkin or Mooney. Tall marking forwards like J-Pod should have stayed in the tracksuits.
> 
> ...




Defensive games can be ok but on the whole the Saints, along with perennial flooders Sydney, make for very boring football. A goalless second half for a team isn't exciting; it's boring football for their supporters and basically ruins the game when you see both sides basically in 1/3 of the ground. I would much rather watch team's such as the Hawks and Bombers, who play a running, attacking & exciting brand of football, over flooders any day. Even if the score was a blowout.

But back to the original point...I am with you. Geelong are always dangerous and are big game player's...shown last season and I dare say they will prove it again this season and without a doubt show why they are the team of the decade...if not last 2 (I rate them higher then the 3-peat Lions).

I despise the Saints...too many weasel player's and morons.


----------



## nomore4s (26 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> St.Kilda are ready. Are Geelong?
> 
> Don't mention Riewoldt that would just be an ugly decimation of the opposition!
> 
> GO SAINTS!!!!!!




lol, it don't matter unless you win in the last week in Sept. I believe the Saints won last years match as well. You're kidding yourself if you think Geelong won't be ready come Sept.

Also keep in mind the Saints are only really missing Riewoldt whereas Geelong had Corey, Chapman, Kelly, Ottens, Hawkins & Rooke out. With the exception of Hawkins all those other players probably would have had some sort of impact on the game last night.


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 June 2010)

nomore4s said:


> lol, it don't matter unless you win in the last week in Sept. I believe the Saints won last years match as well. You're kidding yourself if you think Geelong won't be ready come Sept.
> 
> Also keep in mind the Saints are only really missing Riewoldt whereas Geelong had Corey, Chapman, Kelly, Ottens, Hawkins & Rooke out. With the exception of Hawkins all those other players probably would have had some sort of impact on the game last night.




Your right September is different. But you are also kidding yourself to claim a team will be ready to beat the Saints when they can only score 3 points in the final 2 quarters of the game. 

Can't wait to play the Hawks either. We will smash you too.


----------



## nomore4s (26 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Your right September is different. But you are also kidding yourself to claim a team will be ready to beat the Saints when they can only score 3 points in the final 2 quarters of the game.
> 
> Can't wait to play the Hawks either. We will smash you too.




lol, Big deal if you smash the Hawks, Hawthorn are a far inferior team to either St Kilda or Geelong atm but when was the last time you blokes won a flag

Geelong are proven performers in September and I'll still be backing them to be at the top of their game come September, whether that relates to another flag or not who knows but at least they know how to win in Sept.


----------



## Space Invader101 (26 June 2010)

Geelong will be bride’s maids to a team more desperate for success like St.Kilda or the Western Bulldogs.

Geelong is addicted to the euphoria of success, but they’re not desperate.  They've been there done that.  Try saying that about the Saints and Dogs who where devastated in last years finals.  They'll be hungrier.


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Can't wait to play the Hawks either. We will smash you too.




LOL's

Smash them with what?? Defence

Gumby - when your team is only averaging about 10 goals a game you can't "smash" many sides.  You can beat them...sure.....but rarely smash.  

How did the Saints go the last couple times they've played the Bombers? Hope we get to play you guys again this year. It's been a tough draw for us, so it would be nice to have 4 points to look forward to. We own you at present.  Any team that is a whipping boy of the current Bombers squad shouldn't get too cocky about success in September!!!

Duckman


----------



## newbie trader (26 June 2010)

Space Invader101 said:


> or the Western Bulldogs.




WB always make the 8. But never get the flag.


----------



## easylikesunday (26 June 2010)

Hawks. No question

Hodge & Rioli both in career best form. Franklin showings signs of 2008.

We will do what we did in 2008, fly under the radar and steal the flag!!!


----------



## nomore4s (26 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> WB always make the 8. But never get the flag.




Could same the same about St Kilda, but imo they are both teams that could win it this year. If WB can find form at the right time of year they will be as big a threat as anyone in Sept.



easylikesunday said:


> Hawks. No question
> 
> Hodge & Rioli both in career best form. Franklin showings signs of 2008.
> 
> We will do what we did in 2008, fly under the radar and steal the flag!!!




Not a chance, will I think we should make the finals from here I don't think we are a serious threat. Our 2nd tier of players just aren't good enough.


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 June 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> LOL's
> 
> Smash them with what?? Defence
> 
> ...




LOL 

The first time Geelong haven't scored a goal in two consecutive quarters for *9 YEARS.* St.Kilda smashed them all over the ground after half-time. Out-tackled, out-possessed & ran the legs off them.

And what is it with nomore4s. Oh Geelong didn't have Corey, Rooke, Hawkins, Ottens etc....

Well the Saints didn't have Riewoldt, Gram, Dawson, King and Raph Clarke. 
We played some regulars from the magoos like Stanley, McEvoy, Geary and Steven who all played well. 

What's the next excuse you are going to make up? That Geelong didn't finish on top at the end of the season because Stevie Baker headbutted Steve Johnson's elbow resulting in Johnson getting a six week suspension. You might as well add him to your next excuse list come Grand Final day.

We have more depth on our list and the best marking player in the country injured. And we have still won as many games as Geelong.


----------



## mexican (26 June 2010)

Steve "DOG" Baker should get a holiday as well. Deserved every inch of Johno's elbow! 
Saints wanted it more in the second half. Put great pressure on the Cats.
Hopefully our injuries are finished and get Chapman, Kelly, Ottens, Corey,Hawkins and maybe Rooke back but it does not look good for him.
But Johno and Mooney will get a holiday.

Keep being cocky Gumby, it just might blow up in your face!
Until you guy's hold the silverware at the of a season, the Saints will just be a good football team!


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The first time Geelong haven't scored a goal in two consecutive quarters for *9 YEARS.* St.Kilda smashed them all over the ground after half-time. Out-tackled, out-possessed & ran the legs off them.




Just lol. St Kilda outplayed Geelong last night no doubt but if you think they will be able to hold the Cats goalless for a half again, especially in a GF you are kidding yourself. Considering you "smashed them all over the ground after half-time" and kept them goalless in the second half and still only beat them by 24 points, I would actually be worried.



> And what is it with nomore4s. Oh Geelong didn't have Corey, Rooke, Hawkins, Ottens etc....
> 
> Well the Saints didn't have Riewoldt, Gram, Dawson, King and Raph Clarke.
> We played some regulars from the magoos like Stanley, McEvoy, Geary and Steven who all played well.




You were the one who was gloating that Reiwoldt was missing, I was just pointing out that Geelong were missing high quality players as well. You're kidding yourself if you think players like Clarke & Dawson are in the same class as any of the six outs Geelong have.

Isn't Clarke the player that got cut up by Burns in the last 1/4 of the GF last year?

I really don't care whether Geelong or St Kilda win this years flag, your one-eyed carry on just amuses me. I would actually like to see the Saints  win at least one flag in my life time, would be something to tell my grand kids, seen them win plenty of wooden spoons though.



> You might as well add him to your next excuse list come Grand Final day.




Hahaha, St Kilda have to actually make the GF yet, it's not set in stone who will be playing in the GF even though there is a high probability it will be the Cats vs Saints but been plenty of times the best 2 teams didn't make it through. There is still half a season of footy to go and plenty can happen yet.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (27 June 2010)

LOL! @ the Saints bafoons! So typical, oh look we beat Geelong in a H&A game halfway through the season, premiers here we come! Knee-jerk much? LOL 

Its round 13....who gives a ****. Do that at the pointy end when it counts and its something worth getting excited about, got the whole season up till now to do all over again, anything can happen...and probably will! Anyone can get the flag this year, still a lot of winning to do yet!


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> We have more depth on our list and the best marking player in the country injured. And we have still won as many games as Geelong.




The Saints are an honest, dour, defence-driven unit that are well-drilled and  well-disciplined. They will beat the majority of sides they meet because they are unable to escape the pressure and lock-down tactics that the Saints employ. 

The Saints are also a boring side to watch and have the possibly "The Greatest Small Forward That Never Played A Decent Pressure Match".

Duckman


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 June 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Just lol. St Kilda outplayed Geelong last night no doubt but if you think they will be able to hold the Cats goalless for a half again, especially in a GF you are kidding yourself. Considering you "smashed them all over the ground after half-time" and kept them goalless in the second half and still only beat them by 24 points, I would actually be worried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't worry nomore4s. We probably will just rest Riewoldt, Hayes, Dal Santo and Montagna when we play the Hawks next. Our magoos will comfortably account for your 1sts anyway. 
Just like last year. -------> http://www.finalsiren.com/MatchDetails.asp?GameID=5019&Code=c3ab739e6f21ffa30cfb0d475049f3f0 

Yeah Dawson has no class.  That's why he played 25 games last season and his side finished on top of the ladder. What a spud!  ROFL

Gram was near BOG in the GF and is one of the best rebounding half-backs in the league. What a spud!  ROFL 

Pay no respect to the Saints this year at your own peril! 

And by the way please keep this thread on track with relevant posts. It is titled This Years AFL Premiers. pfffttt!


----------



## nomore4s (27 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Don't worry nomore4s. We probably will just rest Riewoldt, Hayes, Dal Santo and Montagna when we play the Hawks next. Our magoos will comfortably account for your 1sts anyway.




lol, Big deal, you can beat a 2nd rate Hawthorn side, so what. Did that equate to a premiership for the Saints last year?



> Yeah Dawson has no class.  That's why he played 25 games last season and his side finished on top of the ladder. What a spud!  ROFL




Yawn, this is getting old Gumby. I never said he was a dud, only that he's not in the same class as players like Chapman, Kelly, Corey, Ottens



> Gram was near BOG in the GF and is one of the best rebounding half-backs in the league. What a spud!  ROFL




Did I mention anywhere that Gram was no good? Try actually reading my posts even though that must be hard with only one eye.



> Pay no respect to the Saints this year at your own peril!




I respect the Saints alright, haven't I already stated that both them and Geelong are favorites to win the flag this year?

It's you who is paying no respect to the other teams, bit like last year really.

St Kilda has a long history of not being able to get the job done in Sept so until the final siren goes on GF day and the Saints are in front nothing else matters.


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 June 2010)

mexican said:


> Steve "DOG" Baker should get a holiday as well. Deserved every inch of Johno's elbow!




Just as Nathan Burke deserved every inch of Gary "DOG" Ablett Snr's elbow off the ball in the 1991 Elimination Final? Oh well I for one won't be crying if someone runs through skinhead Ablett off the ball in September.

As for that diver Johnson, I'll be very surprised if he doesn't get at least 4 weeks. And well done to Baker for punching Johnson's broken hand, it wouldn't have been broken if he didn't smack Bakes in the head earlier in the match.


----------



## mexican (28 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Just as Nathan Burke deserved every inch of Gary "DOG" Ablett Snr's elbow off the ball in the 1991 Elimination Final? Oh well I for one won't be crying if someone runs through skinhead Ablett off the ball in September.
> 
> As for that diver Johnson, I'll be very surprised if he doesn't get at least 4 weeks. And well done to Baker for punching Johnson's broken hand, it wouldn't have been broken if he didn't smack Bakes in the head earlier in the match.




Well "THE DOG" will get 9 or 12 weeks. LOL LOL.
If he could play football he would not need to use those crappy tactics.


Try and keep up with the current game Gumby. 1991?????


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 June 2010)

mexican said:


> Well "THE DOG" will get 9 or 12 weeks. LOL LOL.
> If he could play football he would not need to use those crappy tactics.
> 
> 
> Try and keep up with the current game Gumby. 1991?????




No worries mate. As I have just read  from your post Johnson's elbow doesn't count and the sook diver can't handle someone hitting his hand in retaliation for using it on someone's head in the first place. Johnson deserves at least 6 for the elbow in my opinion.  

Mooney to get at least two. Johnson lucky to get 4 probably more. Chapman has a dodgy hammy. Rooke has a dodgy knee. Hawkins will play the year out on one foot. Ling is too slow as he was run ragged by Lenny Hayes on Friday night. Geelong has no impact talls or reliable forwards for the next few weeks. Podsiadly played his worst game of the year and was shut out by the Saints. And Gary "GOD" or "DOG" whatever Ablett Snr must be counselling Stokes after the Cocaine possession charges earlier this year didn't result in jail time. 

St.Kilda turned it's season around in third quarter at Subi against West Coke.

St.Kilda has beaten Geelong, Freo & Collingwood this year. But hey it must be a fluke.  You footy followers on ASF are kidding yourselves to consider Geelong September favourites under such circumstances.

Looking forward to Riewoldt et al coming back into the side.  

It really won't hurt that much to lose Baker because St.Kilda have plenty of taggers who can run out 4 quarters no probs.


----------



## mexican (28 June 2010)

Never said the Saints don't look good. They do!
The Cats have pretty much not played with a full side all year and it does not look like getting any better soon.
Only half way Gumby remember that. Alot can happen.

Don't go there with off field behaviour. As we all know "The Saints" have had alot of problems over the years! Just stick with the football.....


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 June 2010)

mexican said:


> The Cats have pretty much not played with a full side all year and it does not look like getting any better soon.
> 
> Don't go there with off field behaviour. As we all know "The Saints" have had alot of problems over the years! Just stick with the football.....




Have the Saints played with a full side this year??? Stop making excuses for Geelong, St.Kilda are clearly a better team this year. How many games has Gary Jnr missed this season? How many games has Riewoldt missed this season?

Well don't go calling people DOG for what happens on the field!!! FFS!

Otherwise go watch some touch football/netball or something!!


----------



## mexican (28 June 2010)

Well I will call him a sniper!! Always has been.
What he did on Saturday night was a dogs act, but you think thats alright. Fine. Stop whinging about 1991 then!

Not making excuses, well we are on top. Why would I.
Just making a point that we have had alot of injuries, not just 2 top players out like you guy's. Try having 6 top players out and still be on top.
As I said before you guy's put alot of pressure on us hence the result.

Try and watch the game with both eyes open, not one.
Look forward when we play again!


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 June 2010)

mexican said:


> Well I will call him a sniper!!




And what is Ling? And what was Ablett Senior?

Just wait for September mex! 

http://stats.afl.com.au/public/stat...on_idIndex=0&guiltyIndex=0&AFLstatisticMenu=1


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> St.Kilda has beaten Geelong, Freo & Collingwood this year. But hey it must be a fluke.  You footy followers on ASF are kidding yourselves to consider Geelong September favourites under such circumstances.




Freo and Collingwood.......hmmmmm, there's two sides with a strong recent history of finals success!!  

A word of advice Gumby - go and grab one of your 34 wooden spoons and practice making yourself a nice humble pie for supper. You might need a good receipe come September. (Add heaps of sugar please as your posts are really starting to get bitter).

Duckman


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 June 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> Freo and Collingwood.......hmmmmm, there's two sides with a strong recent history of finals success!!
> 
> A word of advice Gumby - go and grab one of your 34 wooden spoons and practice making yourself a nice humble pie for supper. You might need a good receipe come September. (Add heaps of sugar please as your posts are really starting to get bitter).
> 
> Duckman




I will do that with glee Duckman. And will remind everyone of your post come Grand Final Day *this year*.

You can also go and grab the 4-6 changes a week your side has tried to make during 2010 just to scrap through a game!


*The Silk speaks*

*No secret to 'Saints footy': Dal Santo*
WILL BRODIE
June 26, 2010

St Kilda midfield star Nick Dal Santo says his team's stunning six goal to none second half against Geelong last night was prompted by nothing more than some "stern" words from coach Ross Lyon.

"It was nothing too over the top. It was definitely stern… but there was nothing personal, nothing individual…we thought we could improve in the second half…"

Improve the Saints did, strangling the scoring life out of the heavily favoured Cats in wet, slippery conditions to record a 24 point win that has revitalised the premiership race.

Dal Santo told SEN radio this morning that there was "no pact, no secret" to St Kilda's remarkable defensive intensity and teamwork.

"To be honest, we need to do that or we won't win games of football.

"When you get on to a good thing, you want to stick to it."

http://www.smh.com.au/afl/afl-news/no-secret-to-saints-footy-dal-santo-20100626-zaii.html


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> I will do that with glee Duckman. And will remind everyone of your post come Grand Final Day *this year*.
> 
> You can also go and grab the 4-6 changes a week your side has tried to make during 2010 just to scrap through a game!




LOL's 

You've almost done the impossible Gumby! With the Bombers out of contention the past few seasons, I've been hoping St Kilda would take out the flag. 

Now I'm _almost_ hoping that the Pies get to the GF with Geelong instead.

Duckman


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 June 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> LOL's
> 
> You've almost done the impossible Gumby! With the Bombers out of contention the past few seasons, I've been hoping St Kilda would take out the flag.
> 
> ...




That's fine I will relish the hammering that the cellar-dweller Crows will give you this weekend at AAMI. Dick Reynolds & CO would be turning in their graves. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> That's fine I will relish the hammering that the cellar-dweller Crows will give you this weekend at AAMI. Dick Reynolds & CO would be turning in their graves. ROTFLMAO




Unfortunately I have to agree Gumby. Crows may well towel us up.  The young Bombers side has thrown up some tripe over the past 18 months. Between injuries, inexperience and the incapable, we have been unable to beat any sides of substance. We haven't been able to come within a bull's roar of Geelong. It is very frustrating. 

The only thing that gives me any peace is to pour a lovely smooth glass of red (Margaret River Cab Sav), sit back in the chair and dive back into the archives to watch some classic Bombers wins.  Like May in er.............2010 against St Kilda. Yes that was a beauty - we won the tackle count that night. Not bad for a team that defensively leaks like a sieve. Another favourite is August 2009 again against St Kilda. From memory that stopped a 19 game winning streak after quite poetically the Saints choked with victory in grasp - so much like September really.  

Yes Gumby, opposition supporters have been ROFLTAO when their team plays our side. Have you been one of them?


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 June 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> opposition supporters have been ROFLTAO when their team plays our side. Have you been one of them?




I have no affinity with the essendon football club and I can assure you personally that they have never had any affinity with me (whether as a kid or in the future). 

Always struck me as a western suburbs based club who think they are better than everyone else to be honest.

Your team has won tonnes of flags and the team I support hasn't.

So what?


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 June 2010)

The Saints should contest this IMO.

Johnson gets six and Baker gets 9. Just in time to return for the big one. 

GO SAINTS!

Ban could end Baker's season
JESSE HOGAN
June 29, 2010

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/ban-could-end-bakers-season-20100628-zf4k.html

ST KILDA defender Steven Baker may not play again this year after being hit with the biggest suspension for a player extending from any single match in 20 years.

Baker has been banned for 12 weeks for four separate charges for his night of needling Cats forward Steve Johnson. That would mean he would not play again this year unless the Saints lose a final on their way to a grand final that Baker would then be free to play in.

The Saints have until 11am today to decide whether to accept a match review panel offer of nine weeks out with early pleas on each charge. That would see Baker not play again in the home-and-away season but be free to return for the finals.

The Saints would not comment last night as they consulted with legal counsel on the charges, but it would be expected Baker would challenge some if not all charges or the categories applied in each of the charges.


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The Saints should contest this IMO.
> 
> Johnson gets six and Baker gets 9. Just in time to return for the big one.
> 
> GO SAINTS!




It seems harsh for Saints supporters. Why does the panel feel the need to come out this week and make a statement? 

Where is the punishment for Jack Reiwoldt for hitting Pears. Or Judd for an elbow? 

I agree that the need to clean up the defending taggers - and the umpires weren't doing it. People go to the footy to watch exciting, attacking playmaking not negative, spoiling tagging. Certainly there is a role for taggers but in my opinion the umpires let too much go over the past few years. And then you get ....WHAM!! A statement from the AFL(via the tribunal) saying what is acceptable and not acceptable.

This could be the "Greg Williams Umpire Handling" moment of this decade - the suspension that makes everyone go "you can't do that from now on". 

Tough for Baker - it has been going on all season.

Duckman


----------



## Pivotonian (29 June 2010)

Gumby, the first couple of contributions were mildly amusing, but only mildly, and that stopped being the case several dozen posts back.

You won a game, congratulations, the Saints played well and deserved to win.  Enjoy your June flag ... oh hang on, they don't hand out flags in June, do they?

I used to like the Saints, they were probably my second favourite team when I was a kid.  In the '80s I was always hoping they'd be able to climb off the bottom of the ladder and do something, and along with half the footy supporting world I was shattered after they lost the '97 GF.  But that's all changed now.  Now there is no other team I'd rather see CONTINUE to fail than St Kilda, no exceptions.  And that's because of supporters like you.  Worse group of supporers than Richmond or Collingwood, and that is saying a hell of a lot.

M.U.P.P.E.T.

Oh, and nothing better than seeing one of the game's premier snipers rubbed out for the rest of the H&A season.  Hitting Johnson's hand like that was a dog act, and he deserves every minute of his suspension.  Enjoy your holiday Stevie.


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 June 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Gumby, the first couple of contributions were mildly amusing, but only mildly, and that stopped being the case several dozen posts back.
> 
> You won a game, congratulations, the Saints played well and deserved to win.  Enjoy your June flag ... oh hang on, they don't hand out flags in June, do they?
> 
> ...




Thanks Piv.

There sure are plenty of us out there. 

http://www.bigfooty.com/forum/showthread.php?t=724921


----------



## mexican (30 June 2010)

Don't waste your breathe Piv.
The point is Baker's (DIRTY) tactics are not within the rules, if he gets 4,6,8 weeks it does not matter. He got what he deserves and if he applied the right tactics there is no issue.
If the shoe was on the other foot, St.Kilda and its supporters would be screaming blue murder.
King hits and crappy tagging tactics is what the AFL should stamp out of the game.
Hopefully Baker is the start of it.
If a Geelong player had done the same thing I would agree with the penalty and as far as I am concerned I don't want a player like that in the team anyway.
Gumby know's Baker's tactics are wrong thats why he goes off to LALA land. Bringing up issues that happened 19 years ago. And if Gumby still dwells on that issue then imagine what reaction he would have if those tactics were applied to a Saint player on Friday night!


----------



## YELNATS (30 June 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> You won a game, congratulations, the Saints played well and deserved to win.  Enjoy your June flag ... oh hang on, they don't hand out flags in June, do they?
> 
> .




As a Cats barracker since the early 50's, I must say congratulations to St Kilda for outplaying us last Friday night. 

We've had some titanic battles over the past 2 years and maybe another one coming in the 2010 GF.

Although Steve Johnson is no innocent lilywhite and deserved to get some weeks, Steve Baker was the instigator and catalyst of the rough stuff and deserves his long suspension for overstepping the mark. 

I can't believe that the St Kilda heirarchy would sanction such nonsense and wouldn't want to win the game on their merits.  

Last of all, the umpires must also carry a lot of responsibility for not intervening and stopping this rubbish that doesn't belong in Australian sport.


----------



## craigj (30 June 2010)

it wont be st kilda if they dont score more goals in games they only won because geelong scored six goals


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 June 2010)

craigj said:


> it wont be st kilda if they dont score more goals in games they only won because geelong scored six goals




Oh really einstein!! 

2008 Grand Final
Hawthorn 18.7 *115*
Geelong 11.23 *89* *(11 behinds rushed!!!!!!)*

http://finalsiren.com/MatchDetails.asp?GameID=4872&Code=2734177bf93a0479dd16129fb6320ba7

Now with deliberate being called on players not under pressure rushing behinds that has been stamped out of the game. Just as tagging will be with the new "Baker Law".  Of course there will be the odd exception for elbows for the select few eg. Judd etc... 

Of course the only reason the Eagles were so dominant in the 90's was because their defence was so crap!!! LMAO give the Saints a break!!!!


----------



## nomore4s (3 July 2010)

Another good win by the Hawks last night and unbelievably a top 4 position isn't out of the question now, although it is probably highly unlikely with games against Geelong, St Kilda, Freo & Collingwood to come.

But most importantly we are actually playing good footy now.

Luke Hodge has to be a chance for the Brownlow, his influence on matches is incredible. It will be interesting to see how the umpires view it though.


----------



## easylikesunday (3 July 2010)

Said it before nomore,

The Hawks will win it this year. We have the Cats, Saints and Freo covered.

Im only worried about the Pies.


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> That's fine I will relish the hammering that the cellar-dweller Crows will give you this weekend at AAMI. Dick Reynolds & CO would be turning in their graves. ROTFLMAO




Yep. And will not play in September.

*Resurgent Crows smash Dons*

http://www.afl.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/208/newsid/97416/default.aspx

ADELAIDE’S mid-season revival has continued with the Crows recording consecutive wins for the first time this season in an 84-point demolition of Essendon at AAMI Stadium on Saturday night.


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 July 2010)

Considering Essendon have won 4 of their last 32 interstate games and the last time they played the Crows at AAMI they lost by 100 points, most football punters were obviously tipping the Bombers. But not you Gumby! You weren't fooled by the strong formline around the Essendon interstate roadtrips, the injury and suspension depleted backline, non-functioning forward line and misfiring midfield. 

Well picked. Are there no boundaries to your footballing knowledge Gumby? 

Duckman


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Luke Hodge has to be a chance for the Brownlow, his influence on matches is incredible. It will be interesting to see how the umpires view it though.



Yeah, had a great year. Goddard should poll OK too you'd think.


----------



## easylikesunday (6 July 2010)

Yeah I have my money on a Goddard/Hodge tie at the moment.

Roughie.. Brian Lake. Or has he been suspended?

I just hope it doesn't go to Dane Swan, Mr 100% uncontested, 1-2 touches.


----------



## Pivotonian (9 July 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> Said it before nomore,
> 
> The Hawks will win it this year. We have the Cats, Saints and Freo covered.
> 
> Im only worried about the Pies.




Out of those sides, only Freo would worry me LESS than the Pies.

Hawthorn have lost their last 3 to the Cats and 3 of their last 4 to the Saints.  But I guess you've still got 'em covered, eh?


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 July 2010)

St Kilda win again. GO SAINTS! 

The Queensland Thugs are at it again!!! 

*Nick Riewoldt's treatment unfair in Gabba match againt Brisbane: Ross Lyon*
Scott Gullan
Herald Sun
July 10, 2010 8:53PM

ST KILDA coach Ross Lyon has slammed the Brisbane Lions for unfairly physically targeting Nick Riewoldt in his comeback game.

After watching his side take a hard-fought 14-point victory at the Gabba last night, Lyon was fuming at the treatment of his captain whose frustration at the Lions tactic boiled over after the three-quarter time siren, sparking an all-in brawl involving every player on the ground.

"Clearly he was targeted," the Saints coach said. "There was a bit of garbage we had to put up. I thought some boundaries had been set and I thought they were crossed quite clearly.

"He will continue to be targeted but like all champions he will continue to deliver.

The melee flared after Brisbane's Amon Buchanan slammed into the back of Riewoldt after he'd missed a shot for goal from 50m after the siren.

The Saints star responded by dragging Buchanan to the ground with players then running from everywhere to get involved.

"I think what happened at three-quarter time, the brawl, the emotions were high and he was clearly being targetted but that's OK," Lyon said.

"He's a champion and we can respond, he then went back and kicked the goal (in the last quarter) to gave us a real team lift.

"Probably the message is - don't unsettle champions."

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/afl/lions-and-saints-in-fierce-battle/story-e6frf9jf-1225890222002

Brings back memories


----------



## easylikesunday (11 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Out of those sides, only Freo would worry me LESS than the Pies.
> 
> Hawthorn have lost their last 3 to the Cats and 3 of their last 4 to the Saints.  But I guess you've still got 'em covered, eh?




The same Freo that got beaten by the Tigers last night? haha

The Hawks are the only side in the competition that can consistantly put up a fight against the best side in the comp, Geelong.

The 4 games since the GF they have beaten us for a combined total of 20 points. Whats that, half there average winning margin? 

The Saints, yeah going alright Ill admit, and welcome back to the game Reewolt! But when was the last time the Saints beat the Hawks or the Cats in a FINAL?

The Pies are allergic to the GF, the Dogs are 2 - 8 against Geelong and 0 - 4 against the Hawks.

The Hawks *finals* record against the best this year;

Cats 4 - 2
Saints 3 - 0
Dogs 4 - 0
Pies 2 - 1

13 - 3 against this years top contenders. I told you before, if we make the 8 this year put all your money on them


----------



## easylikesunday (11 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> St Kilda win again. GO SAINTS!
> 
> The Queensland Thugs are at it again!!!
> 
> ...




Unfair treatment? Thugs? StKilda, no way!


----------



## newbie trader (11 July 2010)

Have a cry St Kilda. I would be a tad worried if I were a Saints supporter, could barely beat Brisbane. Geelong or Hawks to win the flag.


----------



## mexican (11 July 2010)

Well, well, well. Now the shoe is on the other foot they are crying blue murder!
No way near as bad as what Baker's tactics were and they are complaining.
If Lyon is going to moan about it, then he should stop coaching that way!
How does it go Gumby........ thats right, go and play touch football or netball if you can't handle the rough stuff!!!
HYPOCRITE'S


----------



## Pivotonian (12 July 2010)

mexican said:


> Well, well, well. Now the shoe is on the other foot they are crying blue murder!
> No way near as bad as what Baker's tactics were and they are complaining.
> If Lyon is going to moan about it, then he should stop coaching that way!
> How does it go Gumby........ thats right, go and play touch football or netball if you can't handle the rough stuff!!!
> HYPOCRITE'S




This.


----------



## Pivotonian (12 July 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> The same Freo that got beaten by the Tigers last night? haha
> 
> The Hawks are the only side in the competition that can consistantly put up a fight against the best side in the comp, Geelong.
> 
> ...




Freo - as I said, I wouldn't be worried about them.  Its the Saints and Cats (and Dogs for that matter) you need to be more concerned with.

I agree that lately the Hawks have put up a good fight against the Cats every time.  So that's the same as "having them covered", eh?  Sounds to me like you've changed your tune now that you've been faced with the facts.  Oh, and you're now 0-4 against the Cats and 1-3 against the Saints in your last four games against each.  Hardly a glittering record I wouldn't have thought.

I would also point out that the Saints have also consistently put up a good fight against Geelong over the past two years.  In fact, their two wins and one 12 point loss is a lot better than the Hawks' last three efforts - all losses.  So, I guess your "facts" are wrong ... AGAIN.

And those finals records, how far back do they go?  You're not silly enough to be using 1990s (or older) results as some sort of formline for 2010 games, are you?  Surely not.  Because you know, that's so relevant.  Hey, Richmond won the flag in 1980, they must be morals this year!


----------



## Sith1s (12 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Freo - as I said, I wouldn't be worried about them.  Its the Saints and Cats (and Dogs for that matter) you need to be more concerned with.
> 
> I agree that lately the Hawks have put up a good fight against the Cats every time.  So that's the same as "having them covered", eh?  Sounds to me like you've changed your tune now that you've been faced with the facts.  Oh, and you're now 0-4 against the Cats and 1-3 against the Saints in your last four games against each.  Hardly a glittering record I wouldn't have thought.
> 
> ...




If it's finals records you're referring to, how many premierships have St Kilda won?  

Oh that's right, 1 (in 1966)


----------



## easylikesunday (12 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Freo - as I said, I wouldn't be worried about them.  Its the Saints and Cats (and Dogs for that matter) you need to be more concerned with.
> 
> I agree that lately the Hawks have put up a good fight against the Cats every time.  So that's the same as "having them covered", eh?  Sounds to me like you've changed your tune now that you've been faced with the facts.  Oh, and you're now 0-4 against the Cats and 1-3 against the Saints in your last four games against each.  Hardly a glittering record I wouldn't have thought.
> 
> ...




I smell a Saints supporter!! haha.

The H&A season is all but forgotton come finals time.. The great sides don't crack under the pressure of finals and 80,000+ crowds as some teams do. There will always be good finals sides and bad finals sides.

My finals stats are not cherry picked from the 1930s, they are simply the most recent. Like it or not they are the FACTS 

I know it may be scary to look at our finals record, but thats ok, we will let you get some over us during the year and build that self confidence.. Just like in 2008.. 

We let the Dogs, Saints and Cats beat us by 32, 30 and 11 points. The 3 sides that finished 1st, 3rd and 4th.

Come finals time we pumped all 3 of you by 131 points and took the flag home!!

:bananasmi


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> This.




What the hell are you talking about? Your club has an archive of thuggery!!  

From the bounce 1989 Grand Final


----------



## easylikesunday (12 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Your club has an archive of thuggery!!
> 
> From the bounce 1989 Grand Final





And to think the Hawks got rid of Ablett, the greatest player to ever play the game, after just 6 games 

Good move!

Gary Ablett Jnr would of fit in well in the Hawks under the father-son


----------



## nomore4s (13 July 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> And to think the Hawks got rid of Ablett, the greatest player to ever play the game, after just 6 games
> 
> Good move!
> 
> Gary Ablett Jnr would of fit in well in the Hawks under the father-son




The Hawks didn't get rid of Ablett, he left, he wasn't happy in Melb and went back "bush". Geelong were able to get him to play for them because they weren't a Melb based team.

IMO he wouldn't have been the player he was playing for any Melb based club.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 July 2010)

newbie trader said:


> Have a cry St Kilda. I would be a tad worried if I were a Saints supporter, could barely beat Brisbane. Geelong or Hawks to win the flag.




WTF? Why should Saints supporters cry? The Saints won.

You want to be dirty unskillful thugs, well that's up to you.

You should have a cry about your salary cap reduction next season. 

Shame Buchanan wasn't cited for rough conduct? Hitting a bloke 30 seconds after the siren.

The MRP are a joke for not citing him for that!

Or Daniel Merrett for trying to cork Nick Riewoldt's thigh on the same leg he was operated on 3 months earlier. By jumping into his injured leg!

The Lions are finished this season and dirty scumbags at that!

See you next year fellas!!!


----------



## newbie trader (13 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> WTF? Why should Saints supporters cry? The Saints won.
> 
> You want to be dirty unskillful thugs, well that's up to you.
> 
> ...




Yep Brisbane's season is over. My comments were clearly directed towards those made by you in relation to Nick Riewoldt and not the Saints winning but you already know that so its ok.

I agree, the AFL should implement a rule disallowing anyone from making contact with Nick Riewoldt as he clearly cannot handle it.

A bit hypocritical calling us thugs also given what your players have done recently. Maybe you'll win the flag next year because I doubt the Saints will this year given how they played Saturday night.


----------



## springhill (16 July 2010)

Sooooooo fellas does taking the Cats down make the Crows a premiership threat this year? Not bad for a team that started 0-6!
OK maybe taking this too far, but no doubt we will be nuisance value in the 8, if we continue this form.
Looking forward to the return of Chris Knights, his left foot was lethal from outside 50 last season.


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 July 2010)

springhill said:


> Sooooooo fellas does taking the Cats down make the Crows a premiership threat this year? Not bad for a team that started 0-6!
> OK maybe taking this too far, but no doubt we will be nuisance value in the 8, if we continue this form.
> Looking forward to the return of Chris Knights, his left foot was lethal from outside 50 last season.




First side outside the 8 to dominate the Cats!

Should make the 8 no probs!  

The Saints are still looking very good though!


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 July 2010)

I love the solitary irony of this forum 




GO SAINTS 2010!


----------



## easylikesunday (17 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> The Saints are still looking very good though!




Hmmm, maybe not 

What happened to Reewolt?


----------



## Pivotonian (20 July 2010)

Sith1s said:


> If it's finals records you're referring to, how many premierships have St Kilda won?
> 
> Oh that's right, 1 (in 1966)




I didn't raise finals records, I just pointed out how irrelevant records that are 20, 30, 40 or more years old are.

And who cares about the Saints?  My team has won two of the last three flags - that's relevant history.


----------



## Pivotonian (20 July 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> I smell a Saints supporter!! haha.




Um, no.



easylikesunday said:


> The H&A season is all but forgotton come finals time.. The great sides don't crack under the pressure of finals and 80,000+ crowds as some teams do. There will always be good finals sides and bad finals sides.
> 
> My finals stats are not cherry picked from the 1930s, they are simply the most recent. Like it or not they are the FACTS
> 
> ...




As I said, finals records from earlier era are irrelevant.  How many players are still in your side from those finals wins?  How are those guys going to help you win this year, exactly?

Recent finals history, on the other hand, is very relevant.  From the last three years:
Hawks: 5 wins from 6 games (83%), for one flag
Cats: 8 wins from 9 games (88%), for two flags
Saints: 3 wins from 6 games (50%), for no flags

I know which team I'd be backing on that form.

For the record, I'm a Geelong supporter.  Yes, you beat us in the GF and won the flag in 2008.  Congratulations.  Aside from that though, you haven't really done much at all.  Where did you finish last year?  How many games have you lost already this year?

I really hope we do meet Hawthorn in the finals.  It won't be as close as last week was.


----------



## Pivotonian (20 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Your club has an archive of thuggery!!
> 
> From the bounce 1989 Grand Final





Was it high?  No ...
Was it targeting an existing injury?  Um, no ...
Looks like a fair, bloody hard bump to me.  Perfectly legitimate part of the game in 1989 (although not so much now).

But while you're pulling up examples from a completely different era, I suggest you look up Leigh Matthews' hit on Neville Bruns.  THAT was pure thuggery.

And I just love it when people in glass houses throw stones.  Ever heard of Carl Ditterich?  And what about possibly the most despicable act of thuggery in the history of football, when St Kilda player Jim O'Dea king-hit 21yo star John Greening in 1972, for no reason other than he was too good.  Greening was in a coma for 14 days.  That one act ruined one of the most promising VFL careers in history and O'Dea was extremely lucky that he didn't kill or at least permanently disable a 21yo kid.


----------



## Mofra (20 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Freo - as I said, I wouldn't be worried about them.  Its the Saints and Cats (and Dogs for that matter) you need to be more concerned with.



In my completely biased opinion, the Bullodgs are just starting to hit form at the right time.
We'll be top 4 after this round and should stay there given our percentage.


----------



## Pivotonian (20 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> First side outside the 8 to dominate the Cats!




"Dominate"??

They won by 9 points, after a Joel Selwood goal (that was clearly a goal) was given a point late in the last quarter and slowed the Cats' momentum, after one of the club doctors went down with a heart attack during the warm up (in full view of the players), and after consecutive 6-day breaks.

It was an unbelievable effort by the Cats to get so close.



GumbyLearner said:


> The Saints are still looking very good though!




Yep, very good.  A 48 point shellacking by the Pies is awesome form.


----------



## YELNATS (20 July 2010)

Sith1s said:


> If it's finals records you're referring to, how many premierships have St Kilda won?
> 
> Oh that's right, 1 (in 1966)




And that was only by a single miserable point from a mongrel kick that almost went out of bounds, in the last minute. 

Collingwood were stiff that day, I should know, I was there!


----------



## easylikesunday (20 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Recent finals history, on the other hand, is very relevant.  From the last three years:
> Hawks: 5 wins from 6 games (83%), for one flag
> Cats: 8 wins from 9 games (88%), for two flags
> Saints: 3 wins from 6 games (50%), for no flags
> ...




A Geelong supporter! Of course! hehe.

83% V's 88% 
Not much really is it? Both records are amazing Ill admit but 5% isn't even a game difference.

That 1 loss by the cats in a GF was to which side? Hmmm, I think I know who your backing pivo 

No football team has the same list every season so by that theory no records would count as the teams aren't 100% the same.

Unless you talk about a mental advantage? ...Nah, that doesn't exist!


----------



## Pivotonian (20 July 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> A Geelong supporter! Of course! hehe.
> 
> 83% V's 88%
> Not much really is it? Both records are amazing Ill admit but 5% isn't even a game difference.
> ...




I would have thought my allegiances were obvious from my user name.  I guess not.

Yes, I'll admit that Hawthorn's finals record has been good in the past few years, and the one time Geelong played them in the finals we lost.  I'll also admit there's not much difference between 83% and 88%, although I will point out that to match the Cats, the Hawks would need to win all of its finals and the flag this year ...

The point is, you raised Hawthorn's finals record as the reason they will win this year, but the fact is that our recent record is better.

Re teams, I mean, seriously?  Teams often don't field the same team week-to-week, so should last week's form be ignored?  I can't believe I'm bothering to even address this, but here goes.

From memory there were about 17 players common to both our 2007 flag side and our 2009 flag side, and only one of those (Harley) is not on the list in 2010.  So going back to your original point - that performances in past finals is an indicator of what might happen this year - I would have thought that Geelong's performances in 2007-9 are very relevant to this year, both in terms of belief in themselves and intimidation of the opposition.

However, I would have thought it obvious that the results you dredged up from previous decades, where there are no common players at all, are entirely irrelevant.  Surely you don't think Hawthorn's '80s finals record gives it some sort of "mental advantage" in 2010?


----------



## mexican (20 July 2010)

Piv and Yelnats,

What do you guy's think about Gary Ablett not saying if he is staying or going north?
I would prefer he let the club and supporters know his intentions now. 

Word on the street is Geelong is talking to Dangerfield and Tippet from the Crows. If I recall it came from David Parkin.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> Was it high?  No ...
> Was it targeting an existing injury?  Um, no ...
> Looks like a fair, bloody hard bump to me.  Perfectly legitimate part of the game in 1989 (although not so much now).




*30 metres off* the ball and at the bounce. And he ran from the forward 50 to execute it.  Even 20 years ago a rule existed as to how far away from the ball to execute a bump. Today he would get more than Baker for that bump.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 July 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> Hmmm, maybe not
> 
> What happened to Reewolt?




He's been out for 10 weeks. But getting ready for the finals. 
The Saints have won 1 and lost 1 since his inclusion in the 22.

Go Captain Riewoldt, plenty of time to get the fitness up.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> "Dominate"??
> 
> They won by 9 points, after a Joel Selwood goal (that was clearly a goal) was given a point late in the last quarter and slowed the Cats' momentum, after one of the club doctors went down with a heart attack during the warm up (in full view of the players), and after consecutive 6-day breaks.
> 
> ...




That's fine. Good swot up time for Ross Lyon & crew down at Moorabbin before September. Gram, Riewoldt, Kosi & Goddard all recently returning from injury and no Mr. Silk NDS. 

Let's see what happens in September. Only one side in the top four have comprehensively beaten the Cats in 2010. And that's the Saints. 

It will be either twice or three times the Saints will beat Geelong come the last Saturday in September.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 July 2010)

YELNATS said:


> And that was only by a single miserable point from a mongrel kick that almost went out of bounds, in the last minute.
> 
> Collingwood were stiff that day, I should know, I was there!




How many Grand Finals have Boganwood won since the Saints won their last flag? 

How many Grand Finals have Boganwood made and lost since the Saints won their last flag?

How many finals have Boganwood lost against St.Kilda since they won their last 
flag in 1990?

Put your money on the wobbles!   LOL

P.S. Maybe the use of the term "Boganwood" may be offensive to some bloggers.

You could always substitute that with "Carringbush".


----------



## easylikesunday (20 July 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> I'll also admit there's not much difference between 83% and 88%, although I will point out that to match the Cats, the Hawks would need to win all of its finals and the flag this year...




That we will do this year 



Pivotonian said:


> I would have thought that Geelong's performances in 2007-9 are very relevant to this year, both in terms of belief in themselves and intimidation of the opposition.




I agree 100%. Dominating sides are intimidating. Take the Lions 2001-2003, teams were downright scared to face them at the Gabba, almost admitting defeat before getting on the plane. Same as Geelong in recent years with Skilled Stadium. 
But my point would be that the Hawks are probably the only side of recent years that aren't intimidated by the Cats, and our recent V's record proves that. The GF also helped.

Oh and we have the mental advantage over the Cats, seeing as they haven't beaten us in a final for 47 years 

But surely that wouldn't affect the players would it?


----------



## nomore4s (24 July 2010)

Another great game involving Hawthorn, 3 in the last 4 weeks now all against quality teams as well. This years final series should be a cracker with 4 teams capable of winning the flag this year, so it will come down to which team plays the best footy on any given day.

2 months ago I thought it was going to be a Saints & Geelong GF for sure but now it's wide open imo.



GumbyLearner said:


> Can't wait to play the Hawks either. We will smash you too.




Don't you love it when your arrogant carry on comes back to bite you on the @rse. Two weeks in a row now the Saints have played against "contenders" and they were flogged in one game and lucky to get a draw in the other.


----------



## easylikesunday (24 July 2010)

Unlucky with the interchange mix up. Rioli's goal sealed it, for a second.

Lucky Saints I tell ya!

Good game however and 2 points is better than none.

Looking forward to a great finals this year!! Ill be buying tickets!


----------



## newbie trader (24 July 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Another great game involving Hawthorn, 3 in the last 4 weeks now all against quality teams as well. This years final series should be a cracker with 4 teams capable of winning the flag this year, so it will come down to which team plays the best footy on any given day.
> 
> 2 months ago I thought it was going to be a Saints & Geelong GF for sure but now it's wide open imo.
> 
> ...




Good luck for the finals this year nomore4s. I hope you guys take home the flag.


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 July 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Don't you love it when your arrogant carry on comes back to bite you on the @rse. Two weeks in a row now the Saints have played against "contenders" and they were flogged in one game and lucky to get a draw in the other.




Point taken nomore4s.  We were lucky to get a draw. Same interchange error happened in the Freo v. Tiges game a couple of weeks ago when the momentum was Freo's way in the final quarter & Ballantyne ran onto the ground.

Hawks looking good and Hodge for the brownlow.


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 July 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> LOL's
> How did the Saints go the last couple times they've played the Bombers? Hope we get to play you guys again this year. It's been a tough draw for us, so it would be nice to have 4 points to look forward to. We own you at present.  Any team that is a whipping boy of the current Bombers squad shouldn't get too cocky about success in September!!!
> 
> Duckman




Ahhhhh......the Saints are our bitches!! Pants down 3 times in a row!!!

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (31 July 2010)

Duckman#72 said:


> Ahhhhh......the Saints are our bitches!! Pants down 3 times in a row!!!
> 
> Duckman




Hahaha, Saints looking decidedly shaky atm. 

Isn't it funny how some teams just match up well with other teams and play well against them.


----------



## easylikesunday (31 July 2010)

Yes, just like how us Hawks cant beat the Power at AAMI!
I knew we wouldnt win this one so Im not hurting too bad.
I picked the Bombers last night too.


----------



## jonojpsg (1 August 2010)

The Pies will win this year, Dane Swan will win Brownlow and Norm Smith - I'm putting money on it


----------



## Pivotonian (4 August 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> The Pies will win this year, Dane Swan will win Brownlow and Norm Smith - I'm putting money on it




We'll see.

Hawks and Saints both showing some solid form leading into the business end of the season, eh?


----------



## nomore4s (5 August 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> We'll see.
> 
> Hawks and Saints both showing some solid form leading into the business end of the season, eh?






Hawks have drawn 1, lost 1 by 2 points to your mighty Geelong, and lost another by 8 to Port. Hardly a form slump.

I don't know why your worried about the hawks anyway, history shows teams outside the top 4 have next to no chance of winning the flag. At best Hawthorn will be a nuisance factor in the finals but Geelong will be hoping they don't have to play them considering Geelong have not been able to dominate the Hawks in the last few years.


----------



## thebaldfacts (6 August 2010)

Would love to have to change my Avatar.


----------



## Pivotonian (6 August 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Hawks have drawn 1, lost 1 by 2 points to your mighty Geelong, and lost another by 8 to Port. Hardly a form slump.
> 
> I don't know why your worried about the hawks anyway, history shows teams outside the top 4 have next to no chance of winning the flag. At best Hawthorn will be a nuisance factor in the finals but Geelong will be hoping they don't have to play them considering Geelong have not been able to dominate the Hawks in the last few years.




So 1 win from your last 4 games is good form for a top 8 side? 

The only team you've been able to beat in the last month hasn't won a game since May.

And who said I was worried about the Hawks?  Its funny, you know you're a pretty good side when supporters of other clubs suggest you should be worried about a team that you have a 4-0 record against over the last two seasons, apparently because you "have not been able to dominate" them.  Very interesting.


----------



## nomore4s (7 August 2010)

Well Hawthorns season is now pretty much over

Pivotonian Geelong are imo the greatest side ever but while they might be 4-0 over the Hawks in the last 2 years the fact is they have fallen over the line in most of those games and they are yet to beat the hawks in a GF when it really matters.


----------



## jonojpsg (8 August 2010)

Yep, my money's looking the goods even more so now  Gotta love knocking off No.2 to just about sew up top spot - last time we were on top at the end of the year was 1990 and we all know what happened that year.

Besides it's about bloody time they won another one


----------



## Pivotonian (9 August 2010)

Yep, Pies looking pretty good.  Of the top eight sides probably only the Dogs could claim to have the form to challenge them right now.

Of course its only Rd 19 and a lot can change from here.  Worth remembering that both of last year's grand finalists lost two of their last four going into the finals, but still pulled it out when it mattered.

The Cats really got smashed on Saturday night - even the most one-eyed Cat fan would have to admit that 22 points was not even close to an accurate reflection of the difference between the sides on the night - and looked old, slow and tired particularly towards the end.  By this time next year we might look back on that game as marking the end of an era.  On the other hand, we were travelling even worse in 2009 with late season losses to the Saints, Lions, Blues and Dogs, yet went on to win it.  Question is really whether the old blokes have it in them to rise to one last huge challenge.  I don't know.  We've been up for a long time.  Could go either way for mine.

With the top four pretty much set I reckon its clearly down to them now, with Pies/Dogs looking in form at the right time and Cats/Saints needing to lift their games if they are going to win it.  I don't think anyone else is a chance.  Hawks clearly can't make top four now, and just don't look capable of being the first side under the current system to win it from lower.


----------



## nulla nulla (10 August 2010)

If Melbourne can beat Hawthorn and North Melbourne in the next two rounds and St Kilda can beat North Melbourne this week, then Melbourne can get into the final eight.
Melbourne has fought its way from 8th position to get to the finals before, going down to Hawthorn in the Finals. If they manage a repeat of this battle to face off against Collingwood in the Grand Final, then on the strength of their last two encounters (loss by 1 point and a draw) Melbourne could take the flag.
Yeah, I know. A bloody long shot at best. Might ring centrebet and see what the odds are.


----------



## Tink (10 August 2010)

LOL Nulla, now wouldnt that be nice 

I think the Collingwood Vs Geelong game was a preview of the Grand Final, but I think the Cats will win again


----------



## mexican (11 August 2010)

Piv the worst thing Geelong did last year was not get rid of Blake and keep Mumford.
Might bite us on the backside!


----------



## Pivotonian (17 August 2010)

Pivotonian said:


> The Cats really got smashed on Saturday night - even the most one-eyed Cat fan would have to admit that 22 points was not even close to an accurate reflection of the difference between the sides on the night - and looked old, slow and tired particularly towards the end.  By this time next year we might look back on that game as marking the end of an era.  On the other hand, we were travelling even worse in 2009 with late season losses to the Saints, Lions, Blues and Dogs, yet went on to win it.  Question is really whether the old blokes have it in them to rise to one last huge challenge.  I don't know.  We've been up for a long time.  Could go either way for mine.




Well, it looks like the boys had something to say about this question on Saturday night!

I think our best is still better than anyone else's ... just a matter of being able to pull it out in September when needed.


----------



## Pivotonian (17 August 2010)

mexican said:


> Piv the worst thing Geelong did last year was not get rid of Blake and keep Mumford.
> Might bite us on the backside!




Yeah, Mumford is a gun.  I suspect the problem with this though might have been that no-one wanted to take Blake off our hands.


----------



## newbie trader (23 August 2010)

We are the pride of Brisbane town
We wear maroon, blue and gold
We will always fight for victory
Like Fitzroy and Bears of old
All for one and one for all
We will answer to the call
Go Lions, Brisbane Lions
We’ll kick the winning score
You’ll hear our mighty roar!

Congratz to Jono Brown on his 200th game for Brisbane and well done to the boys for today!


----------



## glenn_r (27 August 2010)

The latest analysis chart...


----------



## robots (28 August 2010)

hello,

go hawkers, fantastic effort today

very open finals series coming up with anyone a chance out of hawks, cats, colliewobbles and st kilda

nothing to loose at the family club

thankyou
robots


----------



## craigj (28 August 2010)

the finals series is not open

geelong is well out in front, too much experience and hunger

collingwood is a clear second but lack the forwards and enough experience to score enough goals in a grand final

saints have not improved from last year but do play well in night finals where scores are generally lower and games close


----------



## Calliope (29 August 2010)

It is odd that the star forward  that the Lions gained, Brendan Fevola, and the star forward they lost, Daniel Bradshaw, are now both out of the game, for this season, at least.


----------



## gav (29 August 2010)

Where's Gumby Learner gone?  He's been a bit quiet lately...


----------



## robots (29 August 2010)

gav said:


> Where's Gumby Learner gone?  He's been a bit quiet lately...




hello,

yeah where's GumbyLearner? 

if the hawks dont win it would be just as good a day if the saints or colliewobbles got beaten by a goal

thankyou
robots


----------



## newbie trader (30 August 2010)

Calliope said:


> It is odd that the star forward  that the Lions gained, Brendan Fevola, and the star forward they lost, Daniel Bradshaw, are now both out of the game, for this season, at least.




It'll be interesting to see whether Fev was worth it. 'Because' of Fev we may lose Michael Rischitelli, Josh Drummond and Jared Brennan, and if our midfield was our achilles heel this year it'll be interesting to see how we go next year. Hawks or Geelong for 2010


----------



## nomore4s (30 August 2010)

Calliope said:


> It is odd that the star forward  that the Lions gained, Brendan Fevola, and the star forward they lost, Daniel Bradshaw, are now both out of the game, for this season, at least.






newbie trader said:


> It'll be interesting to see whether Fev was worth it. 'Because' of Fev we may lose Michael Rischitelli, Josh Drummond and Jared Brennan, and if our midfield was our achilles heel this year it'll be interesting to see how we go next year. Hawks or Geelong for 2010




I don't think Fev was worth it at all.

Brisbane already had a second key forward in Bradshaw who was a hell of a lot cheaper then Fev. All Fev has brought to the club is salary cap pressures imo, money would have been better spent trying to get a gun midfielder or trying to keep one.

Jury is still out on Voss as a coach too, another poor year next year & he will be under immense pressure.

Geelong must be huge favourites now, with Collingwood starting to show signs of the wobbles & St Kilda nowhere near the team they were last year.

Hawthorn will not win it, and if they do get deep into the finals it will only be off the back of 1 or 2 players brilliance.


----------



## newbie trader (30 August 2010)

nomore4s said:


> I don't think Fev was worth it at all.
> 
> Brisbane already had a second key forward in Bradshaw who was a hell of a lot cheaper then Fev. All Fev has brought to the club is salary cap pressures imo, money would have been better spent trying to get a gun midfielder or trying to keep one.
> 
> ...




As was seen this season Bradshaw's body has failed, not sure how much footy he has left in him if any. Mitch Clarke was actually brought over as a forward, and from the last few games he seems to fit in quite well. We also have Aaron Cornelius who has done very well in the games he's played this season. So im not sure why it was so important that we secure Fev and especially for such a high price. But no one can deny that he its wonderful to watch him when he's 'hot'. I do hope the Hawks win the flag this year they seem to be capable of beating anyone so they're a real danger.


----------



## gav (31 August 2010)

I wonder if Collingwood or St Kilda are regretting not picking up Cousins...  He would be extremely handy to either club right about now (and possibly could have helped St Kilda get over the line last year)


----------



## nomore4s (31 August 2010)

gav said:


> I wonder if Collingwood or St Kilda are regretting not picking up Cousins...  He would be extremely handy to either club right about now (and possibly could have helped St Kilda get over the line last year)




I doubt it very much.

Cousins really was nowhere near the player he used to be and I actually doubt whether he would have been able to hold his spot in either line up - especially at the magpies this year.


----------



## Logique (31 August 2010)

Timing about right for Cousins. Some genuine sadness at the lost potential in his career.

My Swannies might be interesting if they are convincing against Carlton this weekend. The Olympic Stadium at Homebush takes away a lot of the home ground advantage. The Swans are a four goals better side at the SCG.

But Geelong must be premiership favourites from the Saints.


----------



## robots (31 August 2010)

Hello,

yes Gav, its interesting

look at Stewie Dew for the Hawks in 2008, probably one of the best performances in a GF ever and played a huge role in hawkers getting the cup

we have Burgoyne this year

yeah where's Gumbylearner

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## springhill (31 August 2010)

Logique said:


> Timing about right for Cousins. Some genuine sadness at the lost potential in his career.
> 
> My Swannies might be interesting if they are convincing against Carlton this weekend. The Olympic Stadium at Homebush takes away a lot of the home ground advantage. The Swans are a four goals better side at the SCG.
> 
> But Geelong must be premiership favourites from the Saints.




Sorry Logique, it has to be Geelong from the Pies. All Collingwood have to do is straighten their kicking at goal and they could easily beat all comers.
Plus i have some action on the Cats v Pies GF @ $2.60


----------



## pixel (31 August 2010)

gav said:


> I wonder if Collingwood or St Kilda are regretting not picking up Cousins...  He would be extremely handy to either club right about now (and possibly could have helped St Kilda get over the line last year)




Maybe the Hawks regret not having made a bid for the Cuz too.
Could've Tuck-ed him nicely into their midfield.

Just amazing, how quiet and "understanding" the reaction about the first three-striker has been. Jeff K even counted the 1st 2nd and 3rd concerns as all about the player's welfare.
What a difference, compared to the howls of ridicule still levelled against the Boys from the West - right into and past the farcical movie on channel 7.


----------



## Logique (1 September 2010)

springhill said:


> Sorry Logique, it has to be Geelong from the Pies. All Collingwood have to do is straighten their kicking at goal and they could easily beat all comers.
> Plus i have some action on the Cats v Pies GF @ $2.60



G'day Springhill. Yes I really felt for young Beams at the weekend, missing an easy one for the game vs the Hawks. I've been a big wrap for the Pies this year, their running and pressure are second to none. A great finals brand. So I think you're a good show with that wager. It was just that kicking for goal thing that was playing on my mind.

With young Tuck, I hope he isn't crucified by the media, been suffering with depression apparently.


----------



## springhill (3 September 2010)

SPOILER ALERT for anyone in WA!!!!!

So every leg of my multi bets included Geelong beating the Saints. Now given we are behind the eastern states in timing  and watching the game delayed, i even put money on the cats at half time at $2.60. My Q is, having only heard it on the radio, was Mooney's free kick in the back that resulted in Ling's match winning goal being disallowed legit, or did the umps get it wrong? Want opinions from people that have actually viewed the game in its entirety.
Cos i'm PISSED ORFFFFFF!


----------



## newbie trader (4 September 2010)

springhill said:


> SPOILER ALERT for anyone in WA!!!!!
> 
> So every leg of my multi bets included Geelong beating the Saints. Now given we are behind the eastern states in timing  and watching the game delayed, i even put money on the cats at half time at $2.60. My Q is, having only heard it on the radio, was Mooney's free kick in the back that resulted in Ling's match winning goal being disallowed legit, or did the umps get it wrong? Want opinions from people that have actually viewed the game in its entirety.
> Cos i'm PISSED ORFFFFFF!




The Saints win was sponsered by OPSM.


----------



## overhang (4 September 2010)

springhill said:


> SPOILER ALERT for anyone in WA!!!!!
> 
> So every leg of my multi bets included Geelong beating the Saints. Now given we are behind the eastern states in timing  and watching the game delayed, i even put money on the cats at half time at $2.60. My Q is, having only heard it on the radio, was Mooney's free kick in the back that resulted in Ling's match winning goal being disallowed legit, or did the umps get it wrong? Want opinions from people that have actually viewed the game in its entirety.
> Cos i'm PISSED ORFFFFFF!




The free was there for sure but the amount of times they aren't paid makes you think the umpire should have just let play continue at that stage in the game.  Put it this way if the free wasn't paid I don't believe we would even hear about the push in the back that should have been a free.
  As a Geelong fan I now hope hope freo can beat the hawks and obviously barracking for the dogs tonight.


----------



## Dunger (4 September 2010)

If Gwilt wasn't pushed in the back then Ablett has a full head of hair.

Ablettiser seemed to fire up at the umpires a bit when he was no longer a protected species.


----------



## easylikesunday (4 September 2010)

That was a free any day of the week. Sloppy tackle.
Should have been 50 too after Ling kicked it after the whistle.

Loved it how Mooney says to the umpire "You've just lost us the game"
No, Cam - You just lost them the game.

Go HAWKS!!


----------



## pixel (4 September 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> Go HAWKS!!




heehee - they just did; Freo saw them off  brilliant game


----------



## nomore4s (14 September 2010)

Well prelim weekend coming up, should be interesting.

You would think St Kilda will do it relatively easy over the Dogs even though I will be barracking for the Dogs.

Geelong vs Collingwood will be the interesting game. If Geelong turn up ready to play they will be hard to beat but if Collingwood play that pressure game well and actually kick straight they will be hard to beat so it could be a ripper of a game.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (14 September 2010)

nomore4s said:


> Well prelim weekend coming up, should be interesting.
> 
> You would think St Kilda will do it relatively easy over the Dogs even though I will be barracking for the Dogs.
> 
> Geelong vs Collingwood will be the interesting game. If Geelong turn up ready to play they will be hard to beat but if Collingwood play that pressure game well and actually kick straight they will be hard to beat so it could be a ripper of a game.




I really really really REAALLLLLYYYY want it to be a Cats vs Dogs grand final  

but....I doubt it will be, I think it'll be a Pies vs Saints GF.  I'd rather bash myself to death with a rolling pin than watch either of them win the flag.  :bbat: :bbat:


----------



## jonojpsg (14 September 2010)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> I really really really REAALLLLLYYYY want it to be a Cats vs Dogs grand final
> 
> but....I doubt it will be, I think it'll be a Pies vs Saints GF.  I'd rather bash myself to death with a rolling pin than watch either of them win the flag.  :bbat: :bbat:




SOrry to hear that Sam  Have you got your funeral prearranged?

GO THE PIES:


----------



## Tink (15 September 2010)

Yep, I hate to say it, but I really think Collingwood have a good chance this year -  

Eddie McGuire has done an excellent job with them the last couple of years - I like him 

I still say a Geelong v Collingwood Grand Final


----------



## Tink (15 September 2010)

Oops - cant be Collingwood/Geelong GF, wakey wakey

I am hoping the dogs win against the saints


----------



## Logique (15 September 2010)

Good save Tink 

Wrong player selections last week for the Swannies, a game that got away.  But neither the Swans or Doggies would beat the Saints this weekend.  I really think the Saints can go on with it now, with Riewoldt back they look very very good. 

Geelong can squeak home against the Pies on the weekend, so I think it will be Saints Premiers, with Geelong runners up.


----------



## Tink (15 September 2010)

My prediction is, if Collingwood win this weekend, they will win the Grand Final, no matter who they play.


----------



## nomore4s (15 September 2010)

Tink said:


> My prediction is, if Collingwood win this weekend, they will win the Grand Final, no matter who they play.




Only if they kick straight, might kick themselves out of the GF if they make it


----------



## craigj (15 September 2010)

collingwood wins this weekend much less pressure than in a grand final
signifantly improved this year with jolley, ball and improvement in the kids


----------



## Tink (16 September 2010)

Yep, will be a good game this weekend, Geelong v Collingwood

Will be more of a Grand Final than the Grand Final itself

Lets hope its a close game and worth watching : )


----------



## jonojpsg (18 September 2010)

Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaa  What a DEMOLITION!!  Can't believe the half time margin, close to 14 goals  While I thought we'd win by five goals or so, which wasn't far off, I did not think we would dominate quite so scarily in that first half.

Bring on next week

(Hope I'm still smiling then - heard a stat last night that the Pies have only won 3 of their last 20 grand final appearances  This will be their 40th though, not bad hey)


----------



## Sean K (18 September 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaa  What a DEMOLITION!!



Very good performance. But it looked like Collingwood v Ablett.

Should be a very good team until contracts come up for renewal in 2-4 years and you can't fit them all in while the good young players go to the lower teams.

End of era for Geelong. Probably deserved one more Premiership over the last few years.


----------



## Tink (18 September 2010)

OMG, we will need earplugs for the next 5 years in Melbourne lol

Yep I think will be a Collingwood Grand Final.


----------



## Tink (21 September 2010)

Wow, Grand Final week and not a peep 

Judd made a good speech last night winning the Brownlow : )

Good on him.


----------



## nomore4s (21 September 2010)

Tink said:


> Wow, Grand Final week and not a peep
> 
> Judd made a good speech last night winning the Brownlow : )
> 
> Good on him.




Not a peep because it's Collingwood vs St Kilda and no one cares:

As good as Judd is, he did not deserve to win the Brownlow this year. Just goes to show to poll well you need to be an excellent player in an average team.


----------



## craigj (23 September 2010)

i said collingwood last week and after such an emphatic performance i think the grand final will be theirs as they will score too heavily for the saints

collingwood 18-20 goals         st kilda   10-12 goals


----------



## jbocker (24 September 2010)

My heart goes for the Saints, particularly after this year they they might not get the opportunity again for a while, whereas I think Collingwood are going to be there for a couple more years.
Someone told me that Saints have won 1 but LOST 27 ... is that true??!! sounds unbelievable.


----------



## nomore4s (24 September 2010)

jbocker said:


> My heart goes for the Saints, particularly after this year they they might not get the opportunity again for a while, whereas I think Collingwood are going to be there for a couple more years.
> Someone told me that Saints have won 1 but LOST 27 ... is that true??!! sounds unbelievable.




27, wooden spoons maybe but there is no way St Kilda have played in 27 GFs. Pretty sure it is only about 7 including tomorrows game.

Going to be an interesting game because both clubs are quite proficient at losing Grand finals:


----------



## Logique (24 September 2010)

My credibility is shot, after predicting a Cats win against Collingwood. Logique, you idiot!

Brownlow: what does Dane Swan have to do? I mean really! 

So I have a little sympathy for the Pies tomorrow. If they are 'on' they will win. In the Saints favour, they were there last year and will be hugely motivated when the going gets tough. As a neutral I mainly hope it's a close game. Nothing worse than a one-sided GF, unless it's your team that's winning.

So footy lovers let's have your tips.

My tips are:
First goal: Adam Schneider
Norm Smith medal: Lenny Hayes
Premier: Collingwood - mainly because Presti is back to play on Riewoldt


----------



## jonojpsg (24 September 2010)

Well well, here we are, close to our next premiership   Looking forward to a great game, with the Pies winning by 5+ goals.  No way they have the overall team to shut down Collingwood, we have the most complete team I have seen in a long time and yes, with Presti in to keep Riewoldt quiet I reckon Sts are done for.  It is a pity though as I do rate them among my preferred teams.

First goal:  Leigh Brown (what about that bouncer last week)
Norm Smith:  Swannie 
Flag:  as above


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 September 2010)

jonojpsg said:


> Well well, here we are, close to our next premiership   Looking forward to a great game, with the Pies winning by 5+ goals.  No way they have the overall team to shut down Collingwood, we have the most complete team I have seen in a long time




Hopefully this type of Collingwood thinking brings them undone.  

Go the Saints!!!!! (Gumby I pray your earlier comments about St Kilda winning the flag end up being spot on - all is forgiven)

Duckman


----------



## Tink (25 September 2010)

Beautiful day in Melbourne, lets hope it stays like this for the game 

I dont care who wins, but I hope its a close game 

May the best team win : )

My prediction is still Collingwood.


----------



## explod (25 September 2010)

Dont know who is going to win but Andrau is sick and they have shielas as runners.  

Retired footballers have to get the dole I suppose.

Collingwood is red hot so all the money is on them, the smart money will be on St Kilda 

Song just finished as I speak, pretty good too.

May the best side win.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 September 2010)

Very stupid of the AFL to not have extra time or golden point for the final....yep i know the second final will be a big money spinner etc, still stupid outcome for the supporters and players, the clubs will prob do ok outa it.


----------



## IFocus (25 September 2010)

I am just thank full Australia has another week without Collingwood being premiers thought the Saints were gone at half time


----------



## robots (25 September 2010)

hello,

gee what a spin out with the game today, collingwood very very fortunate to have next week to make amends

Goddard BOG by a mile i reckon

thankyou
professor robots


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Very stupid of the AFL to not have extra time or golden point for the final....yep i know the second final will be a big money spinner etc, still stupid outcome for the supporters and players, the clubs will prob do ok outa it.




Call me a traditionalist - but I like the result.  

Certainly great for the AFL.

Duckman


----------



## Knobby22 (25 September 2010)

Great game.

Good for football.


----------



## Tink (26 September 2010)

Well that was a game well worth watching, but I think they should have had extra time.

1977 was the last Grand Final draw and that was the VFL

The game has grown alot since then


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 September 2010)

Tink said:


> Well that was a game well worth watching, but I think they should have had extra time.
> 
> 1977 was the last Grand Final draw and that was the VFL
> 
> The game has grown alot since then




In today's modern era where we lament the lack of "characters" in sport, abhor the rise of advertising over traditions, resent the "coldness" that professionalism has brought to sport, and shake our heads at the problems and vices that big money bring to athletes I think it is refreshing to see some things stay the same.

If anything it should be "easier" in this era of professional sport. Back in 1977, players were part time footballers and clubs existed on the smell of oily rags. The players and clubs of today are committed fulltime agents of the games. 

If after 4 quarters of football, on the biggest day of the year, the teams cannot be separated - then another game is required. I think extra time, or golden point would cheapen the result.

Duckman


----------



## SM Junkie (26 September 2010)

I feel sorry for the supporters.  With tickets going back to general sale, there will be many who will not make it back to next weeks game. I do appreciate it costs money to put on another match, but I think that those club supporters who went to the match yesterday should have the first opportunity to purchase another ticket. Otherwise it's a bit like leaving a match and half time.


----------



## gav (26 September 2010)

Logique said:


> Brownlow: what does Dane Swan have to do? I mean really!




Call of the week goes to a Saints fan at the Grand Final parade.  As Dane Swan went passed, the Saints fan yelled out:

"Hey Swan show us your Brownlow!"


----------



## Tink (26 September 2010)

Oh well, we are going to have to disagree on this one Duckman.

If they can play extra time for the final games before the Grand Final, I dont see it as a problem doing it on Grand Final day.

People have paid top dollar to be there on the day to watch the Grand Final, the whole shoo bang, not to have to go back the following week.

The game has changed already from VFL to AFL, ask any Fitzroy and Sth Melbourne supporters. This isnt a state based game anymore, its now national and international  and alot of people make alot of arrangements around it.

I think this game will be the reason for a change.


----------



## Tink (29 September 2010)

I think Collingwood will win, if they had time on last week, St Kilda would have won - my opinion.

I dont agree with giving medals to players that played in last weeks game that are missing this game. 

If they want to go by rules, thats not the rules.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2010)

It was certainly a great game - very impressed with the Saints efforts, hopefully they can do it again, but I dont think so.

Replay or extra time. I havent really decided which, so long as we dont have a shoot out (though maybe every player can have have a kick at open goals from outside 50 

Geez I really felt for Gary with his difficult decision ...$10M!... Cmon Gaz whats difficult about that!!


----------



## craigj (30 September 2010)

hi tink
did you go by jemma on hot copper
i agree with collingwood to win they should score more heavily this week and bring the ball into the forward line more directly


----------



## Tink (1 October 2010)

Hi Craig
No I have never been on HotCopper, only ever heard of it through here.

Yep, jbocker, its been a big shake up at Geelong this week.
I get the feeling that there was alot more going on than we were lead to believe


----------



## Tink (3 October 2010)

Congratulations to Collingwood and all their supporters

Must be Melbourne's year next year :


----------



## So_Cynical (3 October 2010)

Well what a anti climax...seriously with hindsight what would the AFL supporters prefer, whats better for the game? 20 minutes more of that great drawn game or the rubbish walk over of a final we had yesterday.


----------



## Logique (3 October 2010)

I agree, time to move on. 10 minutes extra time Mr Demetriou.

St Kilda might have won in extra time last week but as it turns out, that would have been an injustice the the Pies. 

Collingwood might win in 2011 too. May have to keep Mighty Mick on in 2012. Sorry about that Nathan, the club comes first.


----------



## nomore4s (3 October 2010)

Well done to the Pies, were way too good for St Kilda.

Have to wonder if the Saints have missed their opportunity now, aging list, no young talent and it was plainly obvious yesterday if their top 6 don't fire the rest of the team are pretty substandard. I'm also not sure if you can win too many GF's with that game plan.

Baker played like a guy who has only played 1 game in 12 weeks but he certainly wasn't on his pat malone.


----------



## nomore4s (3 October 2010)

What is the go with Reiwoldt and those glasses?


----------



## nunthewiser (4 October 2010)

good to see your missus let you watch the game 4,s


----------



## Tink (4 October 2010)

I suppose it depends on who you barrack for So_Cynical, as a Collingwood supporter, they would have been happier with the extra game, for St Kilda they would have been happier to play on.

I would prefer an extra quarter.

The whole week is a build up for the Grand Final, when it hit a draw and everyone went home without knowing, just took away that excitement.

I suppose they both have good and bad points, Melbourne would have made money from the event as would have the AFL, but the game has now changed to cater for alot more than just Melbourne and the Grand Final has become a worldwide event, trying to go back to something thats just local just doesnt seem right

St Kilda didnt play at all this week, was just Collingwood through and through and I found the game lacked that atmosphere, and nothing more annoying than hearing, well last week they did this and last week they did that

I suppose everyone has a different view.


----------



## jonojpsg (4 October 2010)

Yep tink et al, I'm with you on this one.  While I'm a Pies supporter and loved the result, I think extra time in the first place would have been much better.  

Definitely am putting money on Pies for next two, can't see any other list seriously threatening next year and probably not until our youngsters start demanding more than our salary cap can cover.

What about Heath Shaw's smother on Riewoldt though - gotta be one of the plays of the century


----------



## nomore4s (4 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> good to see your missus let you watch the game 4,s




She was at work



jonojpsg said:


> Definitely am putting money on Pies for next two, can't see any other list seriously threatening next year and probably not until our youngsters start demanding more than our salary cap can cover.




Hahaha, let's not get carried away, while they will/should be up there next year things change quickly in AFL these days.

A couple of injuries next year and it might look very different for the Pies. Remember they won't have the depth they had this year with O'Bree, Lockyer, Medhurst, Davis, Fraser, Anthony all a chance not to be on Collingwoods list next year so their depth will not be as strong as this year.

Also don't forget you had trouble beating Melb this year and they are my early tip for the big improvers over the next few years.


----------



## nulla nulla (4 October 2010)

nomore4s said:


> She was at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with nomore4s, Melbourne's youngsters took Collingwood to a 1 point loss then a draw this year. Next year they will be more experienced and more determined. Go the Dees.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (28 February 2011)

Would like to see the Lions do well this season ...... don't think they are premiership material being realistic but a top 8 performance would be wonderful


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 February 2011)

The Saints

4th time lucky


----------



## Logique (1 March 2011)

St Kilda from Hawthorn.

Collingwood haven't been dynastic premiers in the past.

Gold Coast to finish above the Lions.


----------



## jonojpsg (1 March 2011)

Muhahahahahaha the Pies have it in the bag - indeed a 3-bagger coming up over 2011-12 then maybe even four-bagger to match the glory years of 1927-30

Gotta love the return of the footy season


----------



## McCoy Pauley (1 March 2011)

Logique said:


> St Kilda from Hawthorn.
> 
> Collingwood haven't been dynastic premiers in the past.
> 
> Gold Coast to finish above the Lions.




Other way around for the premiership. 

Fair to say that the Lions would be favourites to win the spoon.


----------



## Tink (18 April 2011)

Not sure what the Gold Coast are doing, but what a great game to Melbourne yesterday 

I cant believe how many draws there have been this season already, seems to be one a week.


----------



## nulla nulla (18 April 2011)

Go the Mighty Demons.


----------



## prawn_86 (18 April 2011)

Well the Crows have proven they are useless yet again


----------



## McCoy Pauley (19 April 2011)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Other way around for the premiership.
> 
> Fair to say that the Lions would be favourites to win the spoon.




I should have written:

"Fair to say that the Suns would be favourites to win the spoon".  They've started very badly.  The Bears won 6 games when they entered the comp for the first time back in 1987.  I do not see how the Suns will win 6 games this season.


----------



## nomore4s (19 April 2011)

McCoy Pauley said:


> I should have written:
> 
> "Fair to say that the Suns would be favourites to win the spoon".  They've started very badly.  The Bears won 6 games when they entered the comp for the first time back in 1987.  I do not see how the Suns will win 6 games this season.




I'd be surprised if they win a game, very poor, just shows the gap between the AFL and the next tier.


----------



## Logique (20 April 2011)

My predictions lasted two rounds.

Lenny Hayes gone, Saints gone imho. Collingwood looking the goods to go back to back. Suns will be lucky to win a game. 

Swannies are my last hope, they outlasted Essendon at home, a good sign, but didn't trouble the Cats up here.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (20 April 2011)

Logique said:


> My predictions lasted two rounds.
> 
> Lenny Hayes gone, Saints gone imho. Collingwood looking the goods to go back to back. Suns will be lucky to win a game.
> 
> Swannies are my last hope, they outlasted Essendon at home, a good sign, but didn't trouble the Cats up here.




Hopefully the Swans softened up the Cats for the big Easter Tuesday clash.  Can't wait - looking forward to seeing the big Budweiser strut his stuff on the big stage once more.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2011)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Hopefully the Swans softened up the Cats for the big Easter Tuesday clash.  Can't wait - looking forward to seeing the big Budweiser strut his stuff on the big stage once more.




Buddy is the best forward in the AFL at present. But it's Scarlett's 250th this week. Geelong will be hard to beat.


----------



## nomore4s (20 April 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Buddy is the best forward in the AFL at present. But it's Scarlett's 250th this week. Geelong will be hard to beat.




A lot harder to beat then St Kilda atm that's for sure:

Sorry Gumby just couldn't resist


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2011)

nomore4s said:


> A lot harder to beat then St Kilda atm that's for sure:
> 
> Sorry Gumby just couldn't resist




Fair enough nomore4s. The Saints haven't achieved many results this year. But I don't think the Saints are done just yet. Let's just wait and see.  And don't forget Geelong beat the Saints by one point.


----------



## nomore4s (20 April 2011)

GumbyLearner said:


> Fair enough nomore4s. The Saints haven't achieved many results this year. But I don't think the Saints are done just yet. Let's just wait and see.  And don't forget Geelong beat the Saints by one point.




They've probably been more unlucky then anything else this year, was only really one bad game.

The only thing that concerns me with the saints is that the game plan and quite a few of the lesser players might be past their used by date, bit like how the Hawks had to tinker with their game plan half way through last year. They are certainly lacking pace atm.

Need a strong performance against the Lions tomorrow that's for sure.


----------



## jonojpsg (24 April 2011)

Go the Pies


----------



## Logique (1 August 2011)

Why doesn't Garry Lyon run for the Demons committee. 

He's got a lot to say for someone with no official role. All care and no responsibility. Who was on the panel that appointed Dean Bailey as coach = Garry Lyon, when Kevin Sheedy and Damien Hardwick were applicants. When it comes to appointing a coach, it would appear that Greater Western Sydney have a few more clues than Garry Lyon.

Take Paul MacNamee. Someone with a bit of vision, drive and flair = shafted by the club. Even Barassi couldn't rescuscitate the corpse that is Melbourne. 

Zero sympathy. Why are a rabble like this keeping out a Tasmanian team? Or a third WA team?


----------



## nulla nulla (1 August 2011)

Logique said:


> Why doesn't Garry Lyon run for the Demons committee.
> 
> He's got a lot to say for someone with no official role. All care and no responsibility. Who was on the panel that appointed Dean Bailey as coach = Garry Lyon, when Kevin Sheedy and Damien Hardwick were applicants. When it comes to appointing a coach, it would appear that Greater Western Sydney have a few more clues than Garry Lyon.
> 
> ...




While the demons have a few problems that can and will be sorted, I respecfully point out that they are not at the bottom of the ladder. Also, if memory serves me correctly and I could be wrong, but the mighty demons recently defeated one of (if not both) W.A teams. Why should they stand aside for another inferior team?


----------



## nulla nulla (1 August 2011)

*Games to date by round*:

1 Sydney 84 84 0 Draw Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
2 Hawthorn 77 122 -45 Loss Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
3 Brisbane 82 71 11 *Win *Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
4 Gold Coast 159 69 90 *Win* Gabba, Brisbane, QLD 
5 BYE      
6 West Coast 52 106 -54 Loss Patersons Stadium, Perth, WA 
7 Adelaide 149 53 96 *Win *Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
8 North Melbourne 83 124 -41 Loss Etihad Stadium, Melbourne, VIC 
9 St Kilda 86 106 -20 Loss Etihad Stadium, Melbourne, VIC 
10 Carlton 46 93 -47 Loss Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
11 Essendon 101 68 33 *Win* Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
12 Collingwood 41 129 -88 Loss Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
13 *Fremantle* 149 60 89 *Win* Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
14 Richmond 118 91 27 *Win* Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
15 Bulldogs 63 127 -64 Loss Etihad Stadium, Melbourne, VIC 
16 BYE      
17 Port Adelaide 113 92 21 *Win* TIO Stadium, Darwin, NT 
18 Hawthorn 78 132 -54 Loss Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
19 Geelong 47 233 -186 Loss Skilled Stadium, Geelong, VIC 

*Future Games*:

20 Carlton     Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
21 West Coast     Etihad Stadium, Melbourne, VIC 
22 Richmond     Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
23 Gold Coast     Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melbourne, VIC 
24 Port Adelaide     Adelaide Oval, Adelaide, SA 
Totals 1528 1760 -232  

Three of the oponents in the Demons remaining games have previously been beaten by the Dee's this year. So our likelihood of finishing on the bottom is low. Go the mighty Dee's.


----------



## Tink (1 August 2011)

Hear Hear Nulla : )

I think they have done the right thing sacking the coach. He had 4 years to get things moving and his time is up. 

Jim Stynes has done a fabulous job with the Dees to date so bring on Todd Viney for the remainder of the year.

Carlton this week, watch us win : )


----------



## nulla nulla (1 August 2011)

Tink said:


> Hear Hear Nulla : )
> 
> I think they have done the right thing sacking the coach. He had 4 years to get things moving and his time is up.
> 
> ...




Positive expectancy. Good to see.


----------



## nomore4s (2 August 2011)

186 points hahahahaha

Over reaction sacking Bailey 5 weeks out from the end of the season, it's not like they had gone backwards this year (they were **** last year and are **** this year in terms of win/loss. Still a chance of finals considering Melb's last 3 games are against the bottom 3 sides in the comp. There was also talk of extending his contract the day before the game so fairly big turn around. What happens if they are flogged by 100+ again this week?

The board will have a bit of egg on their faces if Melb sneak into the 8 imo, just shows there are underlying issues at that club that have nothing to do with the coach. Little wonder they are in a premiership drought.

But 186 points!!!! hahahaha


----------



## nulla nulla (2 August 2011)

I suspect the impact of the loss to Geelong on the percentages will keep the Demons out of the final eight even if they do win the majority of their remaining matches. Highly unlikely they can win all 5.


----------



## Logique (2 August 2011)

On Sunday, Gerard Whately thought that rumours of Bailey's reappointment may have influenced the players the day before. I've also read that dissatisfaction with the club administration may have been a factor. Certainly they looked a dispirited lot.

Carlton will be thinking 'why us', because the Demons will be supercharged this round. Also they've got to convince young Scully that he shouldn't go to GWS next year.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 August 2011)

The problem with Melbourne is Jim Stynes.  You can't run a club with a president who is sick like that.  He should not have put himself in that position, nor should the board have allowed him to stay.  In his own mind, he is an inspiration.  In reality, he is battling for his life.

I hope he recovers and does well.  But he should have been let go, not Bailey.  It's the most ridiculous situation I've ever seen in footy.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 August 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> The problem with Melbourne is Jim Stynes.  You can't run a club with a president who is sick like that.  He should not have put himself in that position, nor should the board have allowed him to stay.  In his own mind, he is an inspiration.  In reality, he is battling for his life.
> 
> I hope he recovers and does well.  But he should have been let go, not Bailey.  It's the most ridiculous situation I've ever seen in footy.




You are correct in that Jim Stynes should have been allowed to stand down while he battled cancer. He acknowledged himself in the press, after the weekends loss, that his situation may be part of the problem.

If there are serious issues between the comittee, coach and players, then those issues need to be resolved and resolved quickly before the club implodes on itself.


----------



## Tink (3 August 2011)

Well thats the problem nomore4s, 2 years of no change when we have paid our debts and have young talented players. I could understand it in 2009 but not now. Losses like that shouldnt happen.

He has taken on a coaching role, the pressures on, thats the way it is.

As for Jim Stynes, he loves the Club and is an inspiration to all. I dont think he would even consider not being there. Good to see Lyons coming forward to help.


----------



## nomore4s (3 August 2011)

Tink said:


> Well thats the problem nomore4s, 2 years of no change when we have paid our debts and have young talented players. I could understand it in 2009 but not now. Losses like that shouldnt happen.
> 
> He has taken on a coaching role, the pressures on, thats the way it is.
> 
> As for Jim Stynes, he loves the Club and is an inspiration to all. I dont think he would even consider not being there. Good to see Lyons coming forward to help.




Fair enough not extending his contract at seasons end but to over-react to one very bad loss and send the club into turmoil is not a good sign. How guys like Schwab and Connolly have escaped the axe is also a bit of a mystery, obviously a bit of a boys club down there and I'm not sure Lyon is going to do anything to improve it tbh. 

It is also not a good selling pitch to try and entice coaches like Malthouse, Roos, Mathews to the club.


----------



## springhill (3 August 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Fair enough not extending his contract at seasons end but to over-react to one very bad loss and send the club into turmoil is not a good sign. How guys like Schwab and Connolly have escaped the axe is also a bit of a mystery, obviously a bit of a boys club down there and I'm not sure Lyon is going to do anything to improve it tbh.
> 
> It is also not a good selling pitch to try and entice coaches like Malthouse, Roos, Mathews to the club.




The Scwab/Connolly combination is toxic, they were over here when they were at Fremantle and are at Melbourne. Those 2 guys there only work in self interest.
It was reported on radio here that there was a one year contract extension being talked about in the backrooms for Bailey, and the players got wind of it.
There is no other excuse for a beat down like that other than the players not turning up to play for a particular reason.
Geelong is not a 186 point better team than Port or GC, let alone Melbourne.
That was a player driven loss.


----------



## gav (7 August 2011)

Logique said:


> Carlton will be thinking 'why us', because the Demons will be supercharged this round. Also they've got to convince young Scully that he shouldn't go to GWS next year.




Nup, looks like they were still playing "bruise-free football"... 

Scully should take the cash (and I reckon he will, otherwise he would have already re-committed to the Dees).  It would serve them right if he left, they got him with their priority pick after "tanking".


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 August 2011)

Tink said:


> As for Jim Stynes, he loves the Club and is an inspiration to all. I dont think he would even consider not being there.




He loves the club, yes.  Unfortunately he wants to be perceived as a martyr or some sort of hero.  There's nothing inspiring about dying of cancer.  He should be spending time with his family.


----------



## nomore4s (8 August 2011)

gav said:


> Nup, looks like they were still playing "bruise-free football"...
> 
> Scully should take the cash (and I reckon he will, otherwise he would have already re-committed to the Dees).  It would serve them right if he left, they got him with their priority pick after "tanking".




Hahaha, pretty true.

The Dees lasted for all of a quarter before they quit this time, so I suppose that's an improvement.


----------



## Tink (8 August 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> He loves the club, yes.  Unfortunately he wants to be perceived as a martyr or some sort of hero.  There's nothing inspiring about dying of cancer.  He should be spending time with his family.




He is a hero, not just with the MFC but with Reach and the other things he has done. 

He hasnt changed since being diagnosed and if thats what he chooses to do well thats his choice. 

His family is at the footy too, something they have always done.


----------



## Logique (9 August 2011)

gav said:


> Nup, looks like they were still playing "bruise-free football"...
> Scully should take the cash (and I reckon he will, otherwise he would have already re-committed to the Dees).  It would serve them right if he left, they got him with their priority pick after "tanking".



Agree Gav. Something seriously amiss down there. I don't see why Jim Stynes can't still be be the inspirational figure at games and functions, but relieve him of the added burden of the official role.

And it's a no-brainer for Scully, as it was for Ablett. Move on the to an emerging and ambitious club, on the sort of $ deal that doesn't come around very often.


----------



## Tink (29 August 2011)

I think Hawthorn is going to be big contenders this year, moreso than Geelong

Just my opinion.


----------



## NewToTheTrade (29 August 2011)

Collingwood. Been the best team all year.


----------



## nomore4s (29 August 2011)

NewToTheTrade said:


> Collingwood. Been the best team all year.




Doesn't mean much come finals though.

Collingwood are still favorites no doubt but can't discount any of the top 4 imo. Collingwood and Geelong's form have been a bit shakey lately too, and Collingwood could have a few under done players in the finals so it could be very interesting.


----------



## mexican (29 August 2011)

The Cats look like they have lost the hunger would be surprised if we made it!
Getting smashed in the centre clearances is not a good sign before finals.
Pies vs Hawks both playing very good football at the moment.
Hawks for me!!


----------



## Tink (30 August 2011)

Yep agree Mexican, still early days, but I can see a Hawthorn - Collingwood Grand Final coming up.

I think the only ones that will be going for Collingwood are their supporters ; )


----------



## Logique (31 August 2011)

Pies v Hawks GF, about right I think. 

I like the look of the WCE though. Daisy Thomas is out for 2, and Shaw still out, so the Eagles might just give Collingwood a scare in the first round. A loss would have them back home in Perth against probably Carlton, a very winnable match for the Eagles.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 August 2011)

Haw/Coll GF- $3.1 on Betfair.  

Most saying this, around the traps.

I also think WCE will go well into the finals.


----------



## IFocus (31 August 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Haw/Coll GF- $3.1 on Betfair.
> 
> Most saying this, around the traps.
> 
> I also think WCE will go well into the finals.




The problem for WCE is that they are in the west (obviously) to win form WA you really have to dominate the competition like the Pies this year to stand any chance. 

They also are carrying a few injuries even though players are still getting selected but finals will catch them out I think.

Of course one can still dream wooden spoon to premiers but best hope is they get to play three games.

Hate the thought but cannot see Collingwood being beaten


----------



## gav (31 August 2011)

Logique said:


> Pies v Hawks GF, about right I think.
> 
> I like the look of the WCE though. Daisy Thomas is out for 2, and Shaw still out, so the Eagles might just give Collingwood a scare in the first round. A loss would have them back home in Perth against probably Carlton, a very winnable match for the Eagles.




As much as I'd love to see it, I don't think West Coast will get anywhere near the Pies.  I hope I'm wrong though.

Disclaimer: WCE supporter


----------



## Tink (3 September 2011)

I spoke too soon, good on the Cats


----------



## Logique (3 September 2011)

How does that WCE vs Pies fixture look now. Collingwood really missed the players that were out.


----------



## nomore4s (3 September 2011)

Logique said:


> How does that WCE vs Pies fixture look now. Collingwood really missed the players that were out.




It's September and right on queue the Colliwobbles have kicked in:.

Geelong looked pretty good last night and the Pies were woeful. Collingwood supporters would be hoping they don't have to play Geelong in the finals now as they certainly seem to have the wood on them atm.

Collingwood are going to have a few underdone players playing next week too, WCE could be a good chance for an upset if they play well. If Collingwood do win though they will have quite a few players with limited game time in the last 4-6 weeks playing in the prelim. Collingwood are no certainty to make the GF imo.
By prelim stage if they win the first game and if all these players play next week.
Dawes - only 3 games in 11 weeks and so far has not looked like the player he was before being injured.
Davis - (if he plays next week) 2 games in 5 weeks
Shaw - 1 game in 9 weeks
Maxwell - 1 game in 5 weeks
Johnson - 3 games in 5 weeks and carrying injuries


----------



## Tink (4 September 2011)

Yep nomore4s, the Collingwood supporters are worried, such a big loss just before the finals, Eddie McGuire will be doing more than storming out.

I really dont know with WCE and Collingwood

http://www.footy.com.au/fts/finals_afl.htm


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 September 2011)

Coll/wood did themselves a major disservice by throwing the game on Friday.  "Preservation mode" is not a good strategy when up against a finals contender.  WCE a a chance now.


----------



## Tink (6 September 2011)

Yep, its been interesting, GB, listening to their supporters comments.
Out of the games this weekend, I am tipping -

West Coast
Geelong
Carlton 
Sydney

to win

If it works out the way I think it will, Collingwood will play Geelong again 

http://www.footy.com.au/fts/finals_afl.htm


----------



## Logique (6 September 2011)

Good on you Tink.  However, although a Sydney supporter, I don't expect them to beat the Saints at Etihad. And Carlton were pretty ordinary last week, and Kreuzer is out injured, so Essendon are not without a chance.


----------



## Logique (6 September 2011)

Spoke too soon on Kreuzer, reports that his foot is responding to treatment, and is now  expected to play.


----------



## nomore4s (6 September 2011)

My tips

Hawks (one eyed though)
Collingwood
Sydney
Essendon

But I think all the games will be pretty close and they could all go either way.


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 September 2011)

nomore4s said:


> My tips
> 
> Hawks (one eyed though)
> Collingwood
> ...




Great opportunity for the Bombers this year.

With some luck they could take out Carlton (Hocking best on ground)and then take on an injury depleted and shell shocked Weagles (Watson best on ground). Before you know it they are playing in a prelim against Geelong, whom they beat only a few weeks ago(Crameri best on ground). Then onto the GF where they will play the Hawks in a repeat of the 1984 GF. Heppell wins best on ground, after 33 disposals made up of 12 handballs, 21 kicks, 9 marks (5 contested), 2 goals and 7 inside 50's and 1 hitout.   

The crowd go wild. We were down by 24 points at 3/4 time. Only the faithful gave ourselves a chance. Oh the joy of it!!!   The triumphant return of Sir James .......you little $#@$ beauty!! Nomores is beside himself, the pain is too much for him to take and he enters a period of 6 months on anti-depressants, after spending time institutionalised. He is unable to function and for 12 months is lost to ASF.....

You will be missed Nomores. Goodbye my friend......until we meet again.

Duckman


----------



## jbocker (6 September 2011)

I will have two of what Duckmans drinking!!!


----------



## Tink (7 September 2011)

LOL Duckman, you sound like my son, Carlton supporter, good to dream : )

Lets hope they are close games nomore4s, as nothing worse than seeing a thrashing in the finals.


----------



## nomore4s (7 September 2011)

Duckman#72 said:


> Great opportunity for the Bombers this year.
> 
> With some luck they could take out Carlton (Hocking best on ground)and then take on an injury depleted and shell shocked Weagles (Watson best on ground). Before you know it they are playing in a prelim against Geelong, whom they beat only a few weeks ago(Crameri best on ground). Then onto the GF where they will play the Hawks in a repeat of the 1984 GF. Heppell wins best on ground, after 33 disposals made up of 12 handballs, 21 kicks, 9 marks (5 contested), 2 goals and 7 inside 50's and 1 hitout.
> 
> ...




Wow, you bombers supporters really are delusional:.


----------



## Logique (7 September 2011)

Duckman has talked me into it, so I'll tip the Bombers. What a great weekend of finals footy coming up.

So for the bragging rights next week (I hope):
WCE
Geelong
Saints
Essendon


----------



## vkdirector (7 September 2011)

Wow Collingwood have a pretty flat game vs geelong in which they had very little to gain from with a win and everybody says that they are gone.

It should be noted that 2 weeks ago geelong had been written off by most people and after 1 game they are all of a sudden raging favourites.

Geelong (12 points)
Collingwood (23 points)
St kilda  (40 points)
Carlton (6 points)


----------



## prawn_86 (7 September 2011)

Yeh im surprised also by all the people tipping the Weagles. Unfortunately i think Collingwood will belt them


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 September 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Wow, you bombers supporters really are delusional:.




Yes - in the cold hard light of day, I can see that I might not have been thinking straight. There is no way Hawthorn will play in the GF. 

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (7 September 2011)

Logique said:


> Duckman has talked me into it, so I'll tip the Bombers. What a great weekend of finals footy coming up.
> 
> So for the bragging rights next week (I hope):
> WCE
> ...




Yes - great games for the first week of the finals. 

My tips are:

Collingwood (38points)
Geelong (15 points)
Saints (22 points)
Essendon (8 points)

All the best
Duckman


----------



## marioland (7 September 2011)

I'll go with:
 Collingwood
 Hawks
 Carlton
 St Kilda


----------



## gav (8 September 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> Yeh im surprised also by all the people tipping the Weagles. Unfortunately i think Collingwood will belt them




Me too.  My original position doesn't change, I don't think West Coast stand a chance on Saturday.  

But I will be going to the game anyway, decked out in all my WCE kit (and probably get rained on).  A win is only a tiny chance, but well worth going to the game because DAMN it would be great to rub it in the faces of 70K+ Pies fans if they do get over the line!!!! :

And a loss isnt the end of the world, Bombers and Blues will smash the hell out of each other on Sunday, and the winner will get demolished in Perth the following week.


----------



## vkdirector (9 September 2011)

Hopes look very grim for any Hawthorn supporters with buddy hurting his leg and looks like he wont be playing any part in this years finals series.

I believe the supporters of the saints should be the happiest people right now as long as they can beat the swans at the dome. Hawthorn minus buddy should equal a win for the saints if they happen to get over the line on the weekend.

But the saints happiness will be short lived and dont think they can beat collingwood if they happen to get there.

Collingwood vs Geelong in the big dance for me.


----------



## Logique (10 September 2011)

I'll keep a running total of the tips during the finals series, anyone wanting to enter now will need a convincing case that they'd have tipped Geelong last night, but I'm guessing that the majority would have. So far we have Tink, Logique, nomore4s, Duckman, vkdirector and marioland.


----------



## nomore4s (10 September 2011)

Well Hawthorn were pretty much smashed by Geelong. we were beaten in pretty much every facet of the game, none of our good players could exert any real influence on hte match and their big guys just killed us. Our backline is just too small.

Geelong are now my favorites to win the flag, comprehensive wins over the Hawks & Pies two weeks in a row, really can't see anyone beating them.

Hawthorn are no chance to win the flag now even if Buddy is ok to play next week. We are 1 and a half key defenders short and our ruck division can't really compete with the rucks of the other top 4 sides. Stratton in for Schoenmakers next week takes care of the half a backman but will still be a key defender short imo.


----------



## Dutchy3 (10 September 2011)

Hah Eagles and Cats for the final ... Eagles will nail them ... I'll jump back into my Delorean to 1993 and buy gold futures ... ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Duckman#72 (10 September 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Well Hawthorn were pretty much smashed by Geelong. we were beaten in pretty much every facet of the game, none of our good players could exert any real influence on hte match and their big guys just killed us. Our backline is just too small.




Based on Buddy's exit last night I have updated my expected results and Bombers will now be playing in the GF with Collingwood.

Not sure about Heppell as Norm Smith Medalist - sorry if you used my previous post to invest your hard earned. 

On a positive note Nomores will still be with us on ASF. 

Duckman


----------



## Tink (10 September 2011)

Logique said:


> I'll keep a running total of the tips during the finals series, anyone wanting to enter now will need a convincing case that they'd have tipped Geelong last night, but I'm guessing that the majority would have. So far we have Tink, Logique, nomore4s, Duckman, vkdirector and marioland.




Good on you Logique, looks like we have both lost one, boohoo. I have to say for a side that were Premiers last year, West Coast kept them on their toes. 
God, it annoys me when they play kick to kick, wasting time.

Yep, have to agree nomore4s, Geelongs looking good.

LOL Duckman, your game has sold out tomorrow, sons going : )


----------



## Logique (11 September 2011)

Well I'm in very ordinary shape, 1 for 3, and it will be 1 for 4 if Essendon don't get up this afternoon.


----------



## IFocus (11 September 2011)

Given how many passengers the WCE had (young players) Collingwood looked very beatable.

Petty about the Hawks thought they were real contenders.

Geelong premiers I think.


----------



## Tink (12 September 2011)

Wow what a game Sunday infront of 91,000 people, son has come home happy : )

Carlton playing in the West will be a test.

Sydney vs Hawthorn

Carlton vs West Coast

I wonder why they have set up night games for next weekend


----------



## Logique (12 September 2011)

The tale of the tape, Tink and vkdirector have streaked ahead with 3 wins, while Logique has plenty of work to do on just 1.

Tink...3 wins
vkdirector...3 
nomore4s...2 
Duckman...2 
marioland...2
Logique...1

Next week - the Eagles host Carlton, and Hawthorn have the Swans. I'll go with the Eagles and Swans.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 September 2011)

Hawks are a fair weather team, literally.  They like it warm, prefer the day time matches and a big crowd.  Only one of those was satisfied on Friday night.  At the moment you'd have to back Swans, unless the weather changes.


----------



## Miss Hale (12 September 2011)

I'm tipping Hawks and Eagles for this week.  Hawks weren't good last week but should be up to beating the Swans, Buddy or not.  Wouldn't write them off for premiers either, anything can happen in finals. 

Disclaimer: One eyed Hawks suporter


----------



## Logique (13 September 2011)

Welcome Miss Hale. 
Adding you to the finals tips, but you'll have to accept the worst score from last week (1 win, not naming any names) as your progressive total.


----------



## Tink (13 September 2011)

LOL Logique, being a Sydney supporter, I am sure you are smiling : )

For this weekend, I am tipping -

Sydney
Carlton

to win


----------



## pavilion103 (13 September 2011)

Carn the mighty Cats!!!


----------



## Logique (16 September 2011)

Hawks vs Swans tonight, get your tips in folks.


----------



## nomore4s (16 September 2011)

Hawks & West Coast for me


----------



## IFocus (16 September 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Hawks & West Coast for me





+ 1 .............


----------



## prawn_86 (16 September 2011)

Swans & Weagles for me.


----------



## vkdirector (16 September 2011)

The 2 games this week will be the toughest to pick

Carlton has a good record of playing over there with i think 5 wins from there last 6 games, in saying that i still think west coast will be to good for carlton over there

Even with buddy out I still think hawthorn will have the upper hand vs sydney

West Coast
Hawthorn

And to be honest I think which ever of the above 2 games makes it through to next week I think there finals campain will end there. Collingwood and Geelong will still be in the big 1


----------



## jbocker (17 September 2011)

This years finals games havent lived up to the good old block busters yet. Eagles Collingwood probably the closest - but I have a bias supporter view of the game. Maybe tonight might be a good close game, but after that I think the preliminarys will be walk-in for Geelong and Collingwood may find it a little more difficult and Hawthorn could give it a decent shake. Buddy was a surprise last night. The GF will be a very tough game. 

Hoping for an Eagles win, but it is very far from certainty.
I would wonder what Carlton management might think of Ratten if there was a loss tonight.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 September 2011)

Yeh some very dull games so far.  Trends continue; we know that from our trading!  That means some more boring games to come.

Looking like GFC vs CFC for the GF, however I'm hoping the Hawks can stun the woods and knock them off.


----------



## Tink (17 September 2011)

Yep Jbocker, was a surprise seeing Buddy playing last night, had no idea he would be back in

There has been alot of movement with coaches the last few months, wondering if its taking away the shine from the games. St Kilda supporters would have been shocked with Ross Lyons departure. One minute the media had him signed for 4 years and by night he was with Fremantle.


----------



## Tink (18 September 2011)

Ah well, lost both this time. 

Carlton put on a good fight, though they lost quite a few opportunities. I wasnt too impressed with the umpiring last night, way too many 50 metres in a final for my liking.

Next week -

Hawthorn vs Collingwood

West Coast vs Geelong


----------



## JTLP (18 September 2011)

Very happy about the results of this weekend (Hawks fan and all).

West Coast and Carlton was a classic battle - now the mighty West will find a very difficult match up in Geelong. Was a bruising encounter and I think they'll pay this Saturday at the G.

Hawks v Pies will be a very exciting match...I sadly have a feeling we won't get up (pies are a very good defensive team and with key ins this week will be hard to deliver to just Buddy).

Really need our small forwards to step up (please put in a 30+ touches game Cyril), Midfield to keep firing and our backline to stand tall (PLEASE) and we should be very competitive.


----------



## Logique (19 September 2011)

The tale of the tape after the weekend.
Well done everyone who got both games right. vkdirector, with another 2 wins is out in the lead, while nomore4s also had 2 wins and is a close second. Avoiding accusations of tanking, Logique had 1 win to climb off outright last. An interesting battle is developing for spots in the five, where Tink, Miss Hale and IF will be watching each others tips very closely this round.
Geelong and Collinwood will be heavily favoured to win their respective prelim finals next week, but will we see surprises.

*Finals Tipping:*
*Tipster*....*Progress*......*Round*.....*Cumulative* 
vkdirector......3..............2..............5
nomore4s.......2..............2..............4
Tink..............3..............0..............3
Miss Hale.......1..............2..............3
IFocus...........1..............2..............3
prawn_86.......1..............1..............2
marioland.......2.............DNP............2
Duckman........2.............DNP............2
Logique..........1..............1..............2


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 September 2011)

JTLP said:


> Very happy about the results of this weekend (Hawks fan and all).
> 
> West Coast and Carlton was a classic battle - now the mighty West will find a very difficult match up in Geelong. Was a bruising encounter and I think they'll pay this Saturday at the G.
> 
> ...




Yes, if our small forwards are on, they could run rings around the collingwood defense.  I'd like to see Buddweiser hanging around the wing/HF, running his opposition into exhaustion and having shots from there, because that's the only way he will play well in this type of match up.


----------



## nomore4s (19 September 2011)

TBH I can't really see Hawthorn winning but that won't stop me tipping them, lol.

I'm really worried about how we are going to stop Cloke, Dawes, Brown, Jolly in the forward line, if Hawkins can tear us apart we are in big trouble with all the Pies big men. We should be competitive everywhere else, but unless one of our forwards step up and kick a bag we are going to get outscored.


----------



## Tink (22 September 2011)

Good job Logique : )

Argh, I dont want to tip Collingwood, but I suppose I have to -

Collingwood
Geelong

to win.


----------



## vkdirector (22 September 2011)

Collingwood
Geelong

Altho I would love to see west coast make the grand final I just cant see it happening.
Have my tickets for Friday nights game so hopefully it will be a good 1


----------



## IFocus (22 September 2011)

Tink said:


> Good job Logique : )
> 
> Argh, I dont want to tip Collingwood, but I suppose I have to -
> 
> ...




Have to go the same as Tink but if there is a chance (remote) of an upset with either game I would choose the Hawks as Collingwood look far from in form.

Hope WCE push Geelong will be a good hit out for the WCE young guys.


----------



## Miss Hale (22 September 2011)

Hawks and Cats for me this week.

(Go Hawkies!!)


----------



## Logique (23 September 2011)

I'll say Collingwood and Geelong.

Hawks vs Pies tonight, get those tips in folks.


----------



## nomore4s (23 September 2011)

Hawthorn & West Coast, even though I don't think either team will actually win


----------



## Tink (24 September 2011)

Great game to watch being neutral, though, feel sorry for the Hawthorn supporters after winning all night.

Come on Cats, no offence to the West Coast supporters, but I am curious to see just how much tanking _really_ went on in the last game


----------



## nulla nulla (24 September 2011)

If it can't be the Demons, I'd prefer the magpies to take out the flag. Showed grit and determination to snatch the win.


----------



## vkdirector (24 September 2011)

Got back from the game at about 3am, woke up and have pretty much lost my voice. Was a very good hard and tough game to watch from the ground and was heart stopping in the last quarter.

Full credit to the hawks they really did serve it up to the pies and Collingwood were lucky to 'get out of jail' in the end


----------



## Logique (25 September 2011)

Tale of the tape with just the GF to go. Congrats go to vkdirector, in outstanding tipping form. Can't be overtaken from here and will be the 2011 ASF 'Joe' medallist.   

A blanket finish for the places, still wide open with Geelong vs Collingwood in the GF next week. nomore4s and Miss Hale very loyally tipped their beloved Hawks, who were super impressive on Friday night, winning many friends. 

*Finals Tipping:
Tipster....Progress......Round.....Cumulative *
vkdirector......5..............2..............7
Tink..............3..............2.............5
IFocus...........3..............2.............5
nomore4s.......4..............0.............4
Miss Hale.......3..............1.............4
Logique..........2..............2............4
prawn_86.......2.............DNP..........2
marioland.......2.............DNP..........2
Duckman........2.............DNP..........2


----------



## Miss Hale (25 September 2011)

Ah...so close and yet so far..... 

Well done to the Pies for getting over the line at the end.  The atmosphere at 'The G' was amazing, one of the best finals matches I've ever attended!  Kudos to fans from both sides, all well behaved and magnanimous in both win and defeat - a great night!

I'm hoping for a cracking game next Saturday and my tip is the Cats, especially after an easier match this weekend.


----------



## IFocus (25 September 2011)

Disappointed with the WCE game they didn't turn up for the 1st quarter and looked slow all night.

Thought the Hawks could have won if they just kicked a few more set shots and how was Buddy's goal great game.

Geelong premiers still for me even with Johnson out I think Collingwood are looking to flat.


----------



## Tink (26 September 2011)

Well done Logique

Its a great atmosphere in Melbourne this week, leading up to the Grand Final - I love it.

Decorations out, the parade, just to name a few 

Cats for me


----------



## nomore4s (26 September 2011)

Geelong to win the GF, I actually think it will be over by half time, provided Geelong kick straight, which is the only thing that will keep Collingwood in the game.

Collingwood have been under-performing in the last 4-6 weeks and I just can't see them all of a sudden switching it on, especially with injury clouds over a few of their key players. And they have struggled to match Geelong in both the games they played this year, even the first game where Geelong only won by 3 points Geelong kicked 8.17, if they kick straight they win by 10+.


----------



## tech/a (26 September 2011)

*CATS*

In a cake walk!


----------



## Logique (26 September 2011)

Still thinking about it, 
although leaning to the Pies at this stage, have to see how Stevie J. comes up later in the week with that knee. The Pies looked a bit underdone last time round, and will be the better for the run.


----------



## Boggo (27 September 2011)

tech/a said:


> *CATS*
> 
> In a cake walk!




Hope so !


----------



## Logique (28 September 2011)

I wish that Jolly was fitter, serious situation if he doesn't play, tough day for the  Pies onballers, but still can't shake the feeling it's going to be Collingwood, so that's my tip.


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2011)

Cats


----------



## prawn_86 (28 September 2011)

Pies i think, unfortunately


----------



## vkdirector (28 September 2011)

Think the Pies will take it down. Anybody that is into a bit of AFL history, except for last years draw in the last 8 years the previous 2 teams that have made it to the grand final, the winner of the grand final has lost to the other team the last time they played.

Both team are very strong in defensive pressure and I think there scores combined wont be over 195 points. 

Accuracy at goal will be the deciding factor.

Pies by 15 points


----------



## vkdirector (29 September 2011)




----------



## pavilion103 (30 September 2011)

Come on the mighty Cats!!! Give me 1 more flag please


----------



## Logique (1 October 2011)

I'd be grateful if anyone could explain the obsession with Meatloaf.  Pre game entertainment, of all the acts in the world that an AFL Grand Final could draw, it has to be...Meatloaf? 

What a reflection on those running the game. Such contemporary thinkers.


----------



## pixel (1 October 2011)

pavilion103 said:


> Come on the mighty Cats!!! Give me 1 more flag please



 They did! Meowww! 
Congrats and many happy returns - to the Finals that is. Next year it'll be the Eagles' turn.


----------



## Tink (2 October 2011)

Congratulations to the Cats : )

They ended up with alot of injuries through the game, but turned out a good game to watch. 

I have no idea why they picked Meatloaf, Logique, wouldnt have been my choice either.

Ah well, another year over, must be Melbournes turn next year :


----------



## IFocus (2 October 2011)

What a game until the last 1/4.

Really enjoyed the skill level fantastic given the conditions.

Glad the win was more than 6 points the poster that was scored as a goal might have caused the AFL some pain.

Meatloaf didn't really work out wonder what he got paid?

Now what to do until the footy season starts again.............


----------



## Miss Hale (2 October 2011)

Great win to Geelong, congratulations!! (SOOO pleased Collingwood didn't win  ). 



IFocus said:


> Meatloaf didn't really work out wonder what he got paid?




He was paid $600,000 apparently.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 October 2011)

A hearty congratulations to vkdirector for taking out the inaugural ASF Finals Tipping Competition and becoming the first recipient of the annual Gold Medal! 

A special thanks to all of ASF's advertisers who make all this possible, so please show them your support!

Many thanks to all for participating in the 2011 competition!


----------



## Logique (3 October 2011)

Many thanks Joe,
well done vkdirector, and special thanks to the forum sponsors, let's all get behind them. The final table is below. So, a big pre-season and we'll see how we go in the 2012 AFL finals.
Cheers, Logique

*Finals Tipping - Final standings:
Tipster....Progress......Round.....Cumulative *
*vkdirector*......7..............0.............7 -Winner
*Tink*...............5..............1.............6 -equal runner up
*IFocus*...........5..............1.............6 -equal runner up
nomore4s.......4..............1.............5
Miss Hale.......4..............1.............5
Logique..........4..............0............4
prawn_86.......2..............0............2
marioland.......2.............DNP..........2
Duckman........2.............DNP..........2


----------



## nomore4s (3 October 2011)

Logique said:


> I'd be grateful if anyone could explain the obsession with Meatloaf.  Pre game entertainment, of all the acts in the world that an AFL Grand Final could draw, it has to be...Meatloaf?
> 
> What a reflection on those running the game. Such contemporary thinkers.




Andy D, did the same thing last year with Lionel Ritchie. Pick acts he loves, even if they are 20 years out of date.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 October 2011)

nomore4s said:


> Andy D, did the same thing last year with Lionel Ritchie. Pick acts he loves, even if they are 20 years out of date.


----------



## sptrawler (26 August 2012)

*Re: Essendon - Supporter Support*

What did you reckon of the Dockers today, looks like picking up Ross Lyons and giving Mark Harvey the ar$e was a good move.


----------



## Logique (27 August 2012)

So in summary it looks like:
Hawthorn Minor Premiers, Collingwood 4th.
Swans probably finish 3rd and away against the Crows in finals week one.
WCE 5th. Geelong 6th. 
Freo needs a big win against Melbourne or risk falling to 8th and a Derby elimination final against WCE. 
5th to 8th teams all running into form, none can be taken lightly.


----------



## Tink (27 August 2012)

You have got your own thread here, Logique

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25323&p=725036#post725036

Yes, great games this weekend, West Coast winning against Collingwood, though playing over there always give them an advantage, and Hawthorn and Swans, what a game.


----------

